# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Diario del sorriso

## Contabile

..........

----------


## shailendra

Viaggiatore...perchè non si ferma mai in un posto e quindi non riesce a creare relazioni stabili? Mah...

----------


## f.p

...sono daccordo, d'altra parte, chi ben comincia.. dunque:   
La fidanzata di Totti, nonché letterina, Ilary chiede a Francesco: "Amo'... facciamo il cruciverba?".
Totti spegne la Playstation e rassegnato risponde: "E vabbe'...".
Allora Ilary tutta contenta gli legge la prima definizione: "23 verticale, 2 lettere, "Nota Bene".
Totti rapidissimamente: "Ecchecevo'... M.R.!".
"M.R.? Perché M.R.???".
"Massimiliano Rosolino! Nun m'hai detto che nota bene?"   :Big Grin:

----------


## annade

Visto che siamo andati sul calcio.... 
Totti deve cambiare le gomme della sua Porshe.
Va dal gommista e gli dice: 
"Ahò, me dà de' 'e gomme pe' 'a machina". 
Allora il gommista, entusiasta di avere Totti nel suo negozio, tutto eccitato gli offre il meglio che ha:
"Che ci montiamo, quelle Pirelli?". 
E Totti: "Ma che pe' i relly, quelle pe' 'a strada!". :Big Grin:

----------


## f.p

.. e per provocare le barzellette sessiste di Contabile (  :Big Grin:  ) : 
Cosa vuol dire sesso sicuro per un uomo? Non rivelare nome e indirizzo.

----------


## Patty76

Usciamo un attimo dal tema barzellette....a volte la vita reale &#232; ancora pi&#249; esilarante....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ecco gli estratti d'alcune etichette poste su prodotti americani, notoriamente a prova di cretini:  
Su un asciugacapelli in vendita presso la catena Sears: "Non usare durante il sonno" (Per&#242;, accidenti! E' il solo momento nel quale posso occuparmi dei miei capelli!)  
Su un sacchetto di patatine: "Potresti essere un vincitore! Non &#232; necessario acquistare. I dettagli all'interno. (Evidentemente un'offerta speciale per i taccheggiatori)  
Su una saponetta Dial (comune sapone): "Istruzioni: usare come un normale sapone" (Oppure?)  
Su alcuni pasti congelati Swanson: "Consigli per la fruizione: scongelare" (gi&#224;, ma &#232; solo un consiglio...)  
Sulla confezione del Tiramisu Tesco's (stampata sotto la scatola): "Non capovolgere" (Oops... troppo tardi!)  
Sul pudding della Marks & Spencer: "Il prodotto sar&#224; bollente dopo essere scaldato" (Lapalisse? E' certo come la notte segue il giorno)  
Sull'imballo di un ferro da stiro Rowenta: "Non stirare gli indumenti indossandoli" (Ma non si risparmierebbe tempo?)  
Su una medicina per la tosse per bambini: "Non guidare autovetture n&#233; condurre macchinari dopo aver assunto questa medicina" (n.d.r. - Tenete lontani 'sti regazzini di 5 anni con l'influenza dai trattori!)  
Sul sonnifero Nytlon: "Attenzione! Pu&#242; causare sonnolenza" (Ma va? Auspicabile!!!)  
Sulla maggior parte delle confezioni di luci di Natale: "Solo per uso interno ed esterno" (Altrimenti???)  
Su una di quelle macchine multiuso da cucina giapponese: "Da non usarsi per altri usi" (Aaah! Ovviamente)  
Sulle noccioline Sainsbury: "Avvertenza: contiene noccioline" (Effettivamente non raccontano balle...)  
Su un pacchetto di noccioline della American Airlines: "Istruzioni: aprire il pacchetto, mangiare le noccioline" (Ecco perch&#232; Bin Laden ha scelto questa compagnia...)  
Su un costume da Superman per bambini: "Indossare questo indumento non abilita al volo" (Ahi! Aaah no? Io ci speravo)  
Su un materassino gonfiabile per il mare: "Attenzione: non applicare motori fuoribordo" (Peccato avevo uno Yamaha 4 tempi da 225 cavalli che mi avanzava...)

----------


## @barby

... beh un motivo deve esserci se scrivono queste idiozie sull'etichette!! 
Non si è ben capito se è accaduto veramente o se è una leggenda metropolitana ma sembra che una signora americana abbia messo ad asciugare il gatto nel forno a microonde ... ovviamente il povero gatto si è arrostito .. ma lei ha fatto causa alla società produttrice del forno perchè nelle istruzioni non c'era scritto che non serviva ad asciugare gli animali !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patty76

....si ma devi ammettere che sono...."divertenti"!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## @barby

> ....si ma devi ammettere che sono...."divertenti"!!!!

  .. altro che divertenti direi .. "super spassosissimi" ...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Rosalia è una siciliana che abita a Messina; è molto bella, ma anche molto povera. Il suo sogno è di diventare una grande attrice di Hollywood, ricca e famosa e quindi il suo più grande desiderio è quello di raggiungere lAmerica, ma il costo del viaggio per lei è proibitivo. Finché un giorno gironzolando per il porto conosce un marinaio a cui confida i suoi sogni. Ma cara Rosalia dice il marinaio un sistema ci sarebbe per arrivare in America. La mia nave parte proprio domani per New York e se tu ti nascondi nella mia cabina potresti fare il viaggio da clandestina. In fondo sono una ventina di giorni!. Rosalia chiede se il marinaio vuole qualche cosa in cambio e naturalmente questi le dice: Beh, certo, tu dovrai essere molto carina con me per tutto il viaggio. Il desiderio di Rosalia di cambiare vita con tante prospettive più rosee fa sì che lindomani si trovi a bordo della nave e si nasconda nella cabina del marinaio. Tutte le notti (e qualche giorno) lei si concede al marinaio. Dopo una ventina di giorni, immaginando oramai di essere in vista della costa americana, lascia la cabina e al primo passeggero che incontra chiede: Mi scusi, quanto manca a New York?. E luomo: New York? Ma questo e il traghetto Messina-Villa San Giovanni!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Rosalia è una siciliana che abita a Messina;

  Errore di coerenza: Rosalia può abitare solo a Palermo, non a Messina. Chiedi a Salvo !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Errore di coerenza: Rosalia può abitare solo a Palermo, non a Messina. Chiedi a Salvo !

  Si è trasferita.... :Big Grin:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Ragazzi vi adoro! Sono appena tornata da un contraddittorio all'AdE, e grazie a voi sono riuscita a farmi quattro risate, mi avete risollevato la mattinata  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Sul colombo nessuna novit&#224;?

----------


## mika86

> Sul colombo nessuna novità?

  ..Cristoforo?????? :Big Grin:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Ci provo:
il colombo si chiama Emilio... vedi i fatti di cronaca dei parlamentari dell'anno scorso...

----------


## f.p

> Sul colombo nessuna novità?

  .. e no!! ... ma come mai l'Amministratore non interviene per spostare il post???? ...  è fuori tema: stiamo inaugurando il "*Diario del Sorriso*" e non il *"Diario degli Indovinelli"* ... non vale tenerci col fiato sospeso tutto questo tempo con il colombo!!!!   :Big Grin:  
Dopo un'ora dall'inserimento devi dare la soluzione .. uffaaaaa!!!!

----------


## annade

> ..Cristoforo??????

  .... ti....tubante..... :Big Grin:  
grazie Gius :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> .... ti....tubante.....

    
Esatto. Perché è "Ti....TUBANTE"

----------


## annade

Un carabiniere ogni mattina entra in una cabina telefonica, alza la cornetta, pronuncia qualcosa, dopo ascolta ed esce tutto contento, con un grande sorriso sulla faccia.  
Un signore, che ogni mattina di fronte a questa cabina telefonica aspetta il suo autobus, una mattina si avvicina al carabiniere. 
"Mi scusi, so che non sono affari miei, ma La vedo ogni mattina fare questo rituale e mi chiedevo cosa stesse facendo?" 
"Entro, alzo la cornetta e chiedo: "Chi è il carabiniere più intelligente del mondo?", e la voce mi risponde: "Tu, tuuu, tu, tuuu, tu, tuuu..." :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxrobby

> Un carabiniere ogni mattina entra in una cabina telefonica, alza la cornetta, pronuncia qualcosa, dopo ascolta ed esce tutto contento, con un grande sorriso sulla faccia.  
> Un signore, che ogni mattina di fronte a questa cabina telefonica aspetta il suo autobus, una mattina si avvicina al carabiniere. 
> "Mi scusi, so che non sono affari miei, ma La vedo ogni mattina fare questo rituale e mi chiedevo cosa stesse facendo?" 
> "Entro, alzo la cornetta e chiedo: "Chi è il carabiniere più intelligente del mondo?", e la voce mi risponde: "Tu, tuuu, tu, tuuu, tu, tuuu..."

  Ragazzi miei, sul colombo ti / tubante ho già avuto un piccolo impulso autolesionista, ma dopo questa qui ... e dai, andiamo su quelle un pochino più recenti, diciamo dal paleolitico in poi ...  :Smile:

----------


## missturtle

Mi accodo  :Big Grin:  
ho ricevuto via mail questa qualche giorno fa  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Ad un condannato a morte il comandante del plotone di esecuzione chiede: 
"Hai un tuo ultimo desiderio?" 
Il condannato risponde: "Essere fucilato in Scozia" 
Il comandante stupito lo guarda e replica: "Come mai in Scozia?'" 
Il condannato. "Solo lì ho la possibilità di essere RISPARMIATO"

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il PM interroga l'imputato. 
> "Sig. Incendio come mai ha avuto una reazione così violenta? Ha qualcosa da dire a sua difesa" 
> L'imputato replica: " Certamente sig. giudice. Sono stato provocato"

  Carina !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## f.p

in mezzo ar traffico c'è 'r tipico romano 'ncazzato che dà una serie de  
clacsonate inutili perché nun c'è pòpo spazio pe' fermasse. Dopo la quarta e  
quinta clacsonata, quello co' 'r motorino davanti a lui (che ormai era stonato dal  
frastuono) je dice: "A capooo, er clacson funziona, mo' prova 'mpò li fari!?"

----------


## Contabile

Quanto parlano reggini (abitanti di Reggio di Calabria  :Big Grin: ) e messinesi (abitanti di Messina  :Big Grin: ) tra di loro?

----------


## f.p

Idee mattutine ..  
PER CHI NON AMA BERLUSCONI  
1. creare un file qualsiasi
2. chiamarlo "Berlusconi"
3. buttarlo nel cestino
4. cliccare su "svuota il cestino"
Compare la schermata di "conferma eliminazione file" che chiede:
ELIMINARE "BERLUSCONI" ?
E uno puo' finalmente rispondere: SI
Non serve a niente.. ma fa iniziare bene la giornata  :Big Grin:  
P.S.: Si possono creare tanti file .. con tanti nomi....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## cris

Oggetto: CENTRO ASSISTENZA SOFTWARE  
Spett. Centro Assistenza,
circa un anno fa ho sostituito l'applicazione FIDANZATA 7.0 con l'applicazione MOGLIE 1.0 che ha generato subito l'applicazione BIMBO 1.0, che occupa tantissimo spazio sul disco.
Le istruzioni non dicono niente di questo fatto. 
Ma ciò che più mi preoccupa è che l'applicazione MOGLIE 1.0 si autoinstalla su tutte le altre mie applicazioni e in più si lancia automaticamente quando apro
un'altra applicazione, fermandola. 
Quindi, applicazioni come BIRRA_CON_GLI_AMICI 10.3, CALCIO_DOMENICA 5.0 e POKERINO 6.0 non funzionano più. 
Qualche volta compare un virus che si fa chiamare SUOCERA 1.0 che blocca totalmente il sistema, oppure fa si che l'applicazione MOGLIE 1.0 si comporti in modo molto preoccupante. 
Ancora più grave è che non riesco più a lanciare l'applicazione SABATO_NOTTE_DI_SESSO 3.0 e sembra che anche files come SESSO_DOMENICA_MATTINA.EXE abbiano diversi virus perché non rispondono più. 
Infatti MOGLIE 1.0 risulta perennemente infestata da virus come MAL_DI _TESTA.EXE, MAL_DI_PANCIA.BAT, HO_TROPPO_SONNO.XLS che non riesco ad
eliminare nonostante tutti gli sforzi profusi. 
Vorrei sapere come disinstallare MOGLIE 1.0 e reinstallare FIDANZATA 7.0, magari, un'altra versione più avanzata, ma mi sembra troppo complicato e non
vorrei rischiare tanto, anche perché BIMBO 1.0 mi piace molto. 
Sono disperato! 
Aiutatemi !!!   
RISPOSTA SOFTWARE HOUSE 
Gentile Cliente,  
Il Suo problema è frequente tra gli utenti. 
Ma il manuale d'istruzioni avvisa (sull'ultima pagina) che passare da FIDANZATA X.0 a MOGLIE 1.0 comporta dei rischi: MOGLIE 1.0 non è più un'applicazione di divertimento come FIDANZATA X.0, ma è un Sistema Operativo Completo fatto per controllare tutte le altre applicazioni. 
Non è più possibile tornare alla FIDANZATA X.0 perché è stato cancellato definitivamente. 
Lo stesso vale anche per il virus SUOCERA 1.0 che comporta problemi di compatibilità con tutti i sistemi (è stato verificato). 
Quindi, disinstallarla significa disinstallare MOGLIE 1.0 (che tra l'altro è nato da SUOCERA 1.0). 
E' sempre meglio aspettare che SUOCERA 1.0 si disinstalli da sola tra qualche anno. 
Diversi utenti hanno provato ad installare AMANTE 1.0, ma i rischi sono enormi: se, per caso, in quel preciso instante si autolancia MOGLIE 1.0 il sistema andrà in tilt creando i virus REDDITO_ALIMENTARE_BIMBO.WRM e ROVINA_SICURA.WRM . 
Se arrivi a questo punto e installi AMANTE 2.0 non provare più a passare a MOGLIE 2.0 perché i problemi saranno maggiori. 
Raccomandiamo CELIBATO 2.0 e tutte le versioni FIDANZATE X.0. 
Se non l'avete fatto dovrete essere preparati lanciare in ogni momento SCUSE.EXE combinato con FIORI.EXE. 
Le consigliamo di acquisire il pacchetto: GIOIELLI 1.x con tutte le sue versioni più costose, il pacchetto VESTITI_NUOVI 1.x, ma soltanto le ultime versioni e VACANZE_LUSSUOSE perché aiutano a far funzionare meglio MOGLIE 1.0. 
Ad ogni intervento di MOGLIE 1.0 lanciare SI_AMORE.EXE e HAI_RAGIONE_AMORE.EXE. 
Fare attenzione ad un eventuale lancio di SEGRETARIA_BIONDA_IN_MINIGONNA e NON_RISPONDERE_AL_TELEFONO perché sono incompatibili con MOGLIE 1.0 e possono causare danni irreparabili. 
L'applicazione SESSO_SABATO_MATTINA X.0 si lancia soltanto insieme a DIAMANTI 1.x ogni volta con un'altra versione. 
Grazie per aver scelto il nostro prodotto e Le auguriamo buon divertimento.

----------


## missturtle

> Quanto parlano reggini (abitanti di Reggio di Calabria ) e messinesi (abitanti di Messina ) tra di loro?

  20 minuti? Il tempo del traghetto?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Per un tempo "stretto" "stretto" ? :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> P.S.: Si possono creare tanti file .. con tanti nomi....

  Funziona: ho digitato MOURINHO  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Francois

> Quanto parlano reggini (abitanti di Reggio di Calabria ) e messinesi (abitanti di Messina ) tra di loro?

  Me... che? :EEK!:  perchè esiste ancora "il" Messina!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Me... che? perchè esiste ancora "il" Messina!!!

  Io sono str...., ma tu sei cattivo, eh ??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Francois

> Io sono str...., ma tu sei cattivo, eh ??

  Scherzo naturalmente, colgo l'occasione per salutare i messinesi (tra l'altro ho molti amici a Messina) :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Tra amici. 
Uno chiede all'altro. Sei riuscito ad entrare in marina?  
Si finalmente ci sono riuscito ma.... la replica dell'altro 
Ma cosa non ti volevi arruolare in marina per girare il mondo? 
Si è vero, ma sono stato assegnato ad un sottomarino.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Due amici si incontrano. 
- Ciao !
- Ciao !
- Dove vai ?
- Al cinema
- A vedere che ?
- "Quo vadis"
- Che significa ?
- "Dove vai"
- Al cinema
- A vedere che ??
...........
.........

----------


## Contabile

> 20 minuti? Il tempo del traghetto?  
> Per un tempo "stretto" "stretto" ?

  
Più o meno.  
La risposta era lo "Stretto necessario"  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Allo zoo uno dei guardiani osservando dei leoni che litigano furiosamente per accaparrarsi il cibo fresco commenta rivolgendosi ad un visitatore: 
Questà è la sola cosa che gli è rimasta loro della loro natura selvaggia. 
Il visitatore molto seraficamente: 
Non ho capito perché mi suocera si sia sporta così tanto.......

----------


## f.p

Una signora che non poteva avere figli col marito si rivolge ad un laboratorio per l'inseminazione artificiale. 
Dopo tutti i preamboli il dottore fa sdraiare la donna sul lettino, la fa spogliare, quindi si sbottona i pantaloni.
 La donna lo vede ed esclama: "Ma cosa fa??".
E lui "Cosa vuole, signora... da quando mi si sono rotti i frigoriferi.. tocca fare tutto a me..."  
Buona giornata a tutti!!

----------


## f.p

*REALI* dichiarazioni riportate sui moduli di denuncia post-incidente (tipo CID, ndt): 
1) Andando a casa ho girato nella villetta sbagliata e mi sono scontrato con un albero che non ho. 
2) L'altra vettura mi ha urtato senza dare avviso delle sue intenzioni. 
3) Mi sono scontrato con una pompa di benzina proveniente dall'altra direzione. 
4) Un camion si è scontrato con la faccia di mia moglie. 
5) Un pedone mi ha colpito ed e' finito sotto la mia auto. 
6) Il tipo barcollava in mezzo alla strada. Ho dovuto sterzare diverse volte prima d'investirlo. 
7) Mentre tentavo di uccidere una mosca, mi sono scontrato con un palo del telefono. 
8) Avevo comprato diverse piante. Arrivato a un incrocio, una di queste mi si fece davanti coprendomi la visuale; ecco perche' non vidi l'altra macchina. 
9) Ho guidato per 40 anni; poi mi sono addormentato al volante e ho avuto un incidente. 
10) Giungevo all'incrocio, quando improvvisamente apparve un topo. Non riuscii a fermarmi in tempo. 
11) Per evitare di colpire il paraurti della macchina davanti, stirai il pedone. 
12) Una macchina invisibile usci, da chissa, dove, urto' la mia auto e scomparve. 
13) Avevo detto alla polizia che non ero ferito, ma togliendomi il cappello ho scoperto di avere il cranio fratturato. 
14) Il pedone non aveva idea di dove scappare, cosi', io andai verso di lui. 
15) Il palo della luce si stava avvicinando. Stavo tentando di schivarlo, quando mi venne addosso. 
16) La mia auto era perfettamente parcheggiata quando ha inmvestito l'altro veicolo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> *REALI* dichiarazioni riportate sui moduli di denuncia post-incidente (tipo CID, ndt):

  BELLISSIME !!!
Mi hai fatto ridere davvero !!  :Big Grin:  
Stento a credere che siano vere !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

Io ho ancora le lacrime agli occhi dal troppo ridere!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## burrodicacao

> Io ho ancora le lacrime agli occhi dal troppo ridere!!!!!

  Dovremmo ringraziare Contabile per aver inventato e proposto questo DIARIO !!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

* ABBECEDARIO - Espressione di sollievo di chi s' è accorto che c' è anche Dario 
* ACCOZZAGLIA - Gruppo di ragazze d'aspetto poco gradevole 
* ADDENDO: urlo della folla quando a Nairobi stai per pestare una ...... 
* ALLUCINAZIONE - Violento colpo inferto col ditone del piede 
* ALUNNO: esclamazione sfuggita a Papa Leone all'apparire di Attila 
* APPENDICITE: attaccapanni per scimmie 
* ASSILLO: scuola materna sarda 
* AUTOCLAVE - Armi automatiche dell'eta della pietra 
* AZOTO - Ultima lettera dell'alfaboto 
* BACCANALE - Frutto selvatico usato una volta come supposta 
* BALESTRA - Sala ginnica per gente di colore 
* BASILICA: chiesa aromatica 
* CALABRONE - Grosso abitante di Cosenza 
* CALAMARI - Molluschi responsabili della bassa marea 
* CAPPUCCETTO ROSSO - Profilattico sovietico 
* CARIATIDE - Antica statua raffigurante persona col mal di denti 
* CATALESSI - Catalani condannati alla pentola a pressione 
* CERBOTTANA - Cervo femmina di facili costumi 
* CERVINO - Domanda dei clienti all'oste romano 
* CONCLAVE: riunione di cardinali violenti e trogloditi 
* COREOGRAFO - Studioso delle mappe della Corea 
* CURRICULUM - Gara di finocchi ai tempi dell'antica Roma 
* DISSENTERIA - Attitudine a dir sempre di no 
* DOPING - Pratica anglosassone del rimandare a più tardi 
* ECCEDENTE: frase di un dentista latinista dopo un'estrazione 
* ELETTROPOMPA: novità bolognese a luci rosse 
* FANTASMA - Malattia dell'apparato respiratorio che colpisce i forti consumatori di aranciata 
* FOCACCIA - Foca estremamente malvagia 
* FONETICA - Disciplina che regola il comportamento degli asciugacapelli 
* GESTAZIONE - Gravidanza di moglie di ferroviere 
* GIULIVA - Slogan di chi è vessato dall'Imposta sul Valore Aggiunto 
* INCUBATRICE - Macchina fabbricatrice di sogni terribili 
* INTERPRETATO - Posto tra due preti 
* LATITANTI - Poligoni con moltissime facce 
* LORD - Signore inglese molto sporco 
* LUX: primo tipo in assoluto di FIAT 
* MELODIA - Preghiera di una vergine 
* PARTITI: movimenti politici che nonostante il nome sono ancora qui 
* PRETERINTENZIONALE - Un prete che lo fa apposta 
* RADIARE - Colpire violentemente usando una radio 
* RAZZISMO - Scienza che studia i propulsori a reazione 
* RAZZISTA - Fabbricatore di missili 
* RUBINETTO - Gemma preziosa di piccole dimensioni 
* SALADINO - Biscotto salato con il raffreddore 
* SALAME: tipo di figura che il maiale non vorrebbe mai fare 
* SALMONE -Cadavere di obeso 
* SANCULOTTO - Patrono degli omosessuali 
* SBRONZI: ubriachi di Riace 
* SCIMUNITO - Attrezzato per gli sport invernali 
* SCORFANO - Pesce che ha perduto i genitori 
* SOMMARIO - Indicativo presente del verbo "Essere Mario" 
* SPAVENTO - Società per azioni eolica 
* STRAFOTTENTE - Dicesi di persona di grandi qualita amatorie 
* TACCHINO - Parte della scarpina 
* TELEPATIA -Malattia che colpisce chi guarda troppo la TV 
* UFFICIO - Luogo dove si sbuffa 
* VERDETTO -Cosmetico verde (a differenza del rossetto che è rosso) 
* VIGILIA - Donna vigile urbano 
* ZONA DISCO - Parcheggio per gli UFO  :Smile:

----------


## f.p

> 

  Troppo forte..  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  e brrraaavoo Danilo!

----------


## RICO

DAI GIORNALI:
TROMBA MARINA PER UN QUARTO D'ORA
(Corriere del Mezzogiorno, 1997) 
SOLITA CONFERMA: IL FALLO DA DIETRO E' DA ESPULSIONE
(Corriere delo sport, 1998) 
DIVORZIATO FA CAUSA ALLA MOGLIE. VUOLE I TRENINI DEL FIGLIO 
FUNERALI A COSTI RIDOTTI. CINQUANTASEI RATE A PREZZI BLOCCATI.
AFFRETTATEVI 
MULTA DI 160.000 PERCHE' IL MULO E' PRIVO DI LUCI DI POSIZIONE 
BIMBO CONTESO TRA DUE PADRI. EFFETTUATO IL TEST DEL DNA. E' DI UN TERZO 
 SI E' SPENTO L'UOMO CHE SI E' DATO FUOCO
 (Giornale di Sicilia, 1998) 
 INCREDIBILE! ALL'AEROPORTO SPARISCONO LE VALIGE DEL MAGO SILVAN
 (Il Messaggero del 29/08/01)

----------


## Contabile

E non solo dai giornali: 
Qui CHIAVI a vista (Insegna in un negozio) 
Vendo tutto per esaurimento (Insegna in un negozio) 
Eliminazione totale bambini a soli € 29 (Insegna in un negozio) 
SI AVVERTE IL PUBBLICO CHE I GIORNI FISSATI PER LE MORTI SONO IL MARTEDI' E IL GIOVEDI'. (Ufficio anagrafe a Reggio Calabria - cartello ora rimosso)

----------


## Contabile

Non ricordo se già era stata postata.  
Un prigioniero riesce, dopo 15 lunghi anni, a evadere dal carcere.
Come prima cosa, decide di irrompere in una casa per procurarsi dei
vestiti nuovi, qualcosa da mangiare e magari un'arma.
Entra nella prima casa che gli capita e ci trova una giovane coppia nel letto.
Ordina all'uomo di uscire dal letto e lo lega a una sedia; si rivolge poi alla giovane donna e la lega al letto, dopodiché le si avvicina, la bacia sul collo e corre in bagno. 
Il marito si piega in avanti e sussurra alla moglie:
"Dai vestiti che indossa, si direbbe che il tipo è appena scappato da prigione, sicuramente sono anni che non fa l'amore con una donna. Ho visto come ti ha baciata sul collo, sicuramente vuole fare sesso con te. Qualunque cosa succeda, non opporre resistenza e permettigli tutto quanto ti chieda, soddisfalo. So che fa abbastanza schifo, ma sembra un tipo pericoloso, ed è l'unico modo per uscirne illesi. Sii forte amore, ti amo sopra ogni cosa!" 
La donna risponde:
"Non mi ha baciata sul collo! Mi ha sussurrato nell'orecchio che è gay e ti trova dolcissimo. Poi mi ha chiesto della vaselina, e gli ho detto che sta in bagno. Sii forte amore, ti amo anch'io!"

----------


## f.p

Bhè.. non so voi .. ma questo "Argomento di discussione" ormai è il primo e l'ultimo che visito quando sono on line!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
x Contabile: onore al merito!!! una idea mitica!!!  :Wink:

----------


## maxrobby

> Non ricordo se già era stata postata.  
> Un prigioniero riesce, dopo 15 lunghi anni, a evadere dal carcere.
> Come prima cosa, decide di irrompere in una casa per procurarsi dei
> vestiti nuovi, qualcosa da mangiare e magari un'arma.
> Entra nella prima casa che gli capita e ci trova una giovane coppia nel letto.
> Ordina all'uomo di uscire dal letto e lo lega a una sedia; si rivolge poi alla giovane donna e la lega al letto, dopodiché le si avvicina, la bacia sul collo e corre in bagno. 
> Il marito si piega in avanti e sussurra alla moglie:
> "Dai vestiti che indossa, si direbbe che il tipo è appena scappato da prigione, sicuramente sono anni che non fa l'amore con una donna. Ho visto come ti ha baciata sul collo, sicuramente vuole fare sesso con te. Qualunque cosa succeda, non opporre resistenza e permettigli tutto quanto ti chieda, soddisfalo. So che fa abbastanza schifo, ma sembra un tipo pericoloso, ed è l'unico modo per uscirne illesi. Sii forte amore, ti amo sopra ogni cosa!" 
> La donna risponde:
> "Non mi ha baciata sul collo! Mi ha sussurrato nell'orecchio che è gay e ti trova dolcissimo. Poi mi ha chiesto della vaselina, e gli ho detto che sta in bagno. Sii forte amore, ti amo anch'io!"

  Ahahahahahahahahah!!!!
Troppo bella!!!! 
Provo anch'io ...  
Una giovane donna si reca dalla sua amica ginecologa ...  
"Giulia ti prego, mi devi aiutare ..." 
"Dimmi pure cara ..." 
"Senti, da qualche giorno, senza neanche toccare un uomo, non faccio che 
provare orgasmi multipli ... non riesco a capire il motivo, al minimo stimolo provo un orgasmo ..." 
"Un bel problemino, cacchio!!!" 
"... aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh ... " 
------------------------------------------------- 
Coppia di coniugi di sera a letto ... lui dormicchia, lei sveglia e pensierosa, dopo un po' dice al marito:
"Caro .... caro ... stai già dormendo???"
"Noooooo ... dimmi pure cara ..."
"Vedi, pensavo a noi ... sai, credo che il nostro rapporto andrebbe analizzato ..."
"Va bene, come vuoi ... voltati pure ..."

----------


## Patty76

Un signore va dal medico e appare disperato: 
- Dottore, lei mi deve aiutare. Deve sapere che io sono sposato da trent'anni e ho sempre vissuto felice con mia moglie. Senonché, alcuni giorni fa, non sentendomi bene, sono tornato prima del solito a casa e ho trovato mia moglie a letto con un uomo. A questo punto mi sono lanciato verso il comodino per prendere la pistola ma mia moglie si è buttata ai piedi e mi fa: "Gennaro, ti prego, vai al bar, prendi un caffè, vedrai che ti passerà!". Ed io ho seguito il suo consiglio. 
Il medico guarda il paziente e sta per intervenire quando lui prosegue: 
- Abbia un po' di pazienza perché la storia non è finita. Insospettito, qualche giorno dopo, sono uscito volontariamente prima dall'ufficio e, tornato a casa, trovo mia moglie a letto con un altro uomo. Infuriato mi sono lanciato verso il comdoino, ho aperto il cassetto ma mia moglie si è nuovamente gettata ai miei piedi dicendo: "Gennaro, non lo fare. Hai due figli. Vai al bar. prendi un caffè e vedrai che ti passerà!". Io ho seguito nuovamente il suo consiglio ma il giorno dopo non sono andato in ufficio. Mi sono appostato e ad una certa ora ho visto entrare un uomo a casa mia. Ho aspettato qualche minuto e poi sono rientrato. Ebbene mia moglie era a letto con questo uomo. Allora non ci ho più visto. Mi sono avvicinato al comodino, ho aperto il cassetto, ho fatto per prendere la pistola ma mia moglie si è buttata piangente ai miei piedi dicendomi: "Non lo fare, Gennaro, abbiamo due figli. Vai al bar, prendi un caffè, vedrai che ti passerà!". 
A questo punto il dottore, seccato, interrompe il cliente per dirgli: 
- Guardi signore... da me può avere tutta la solidarietà come uomo e come marito ma, mi dica, in veste di medico, da me cosa vuole? 
E l'uomo: 
- Vorrei sapere... non è che tutti questi caffè mi faranno male?

----------


## Giovigio

Uomini e donne moderni  
Dicono che tutti i giorni dobbiamo mangiare una mela per il ferro e una
banana per il potassio.
Anche un'arancia per la vitamina C e una tazza di tè verde senza
zucchero, per prevenire il diabete.
Tutti i giorni dobbiamo bere due litri d'acqua (sí, e poi
pisciarli, che richiede il doppio del tempo che ha perso in berteli).
Tutti i giorni bisogna mangiare un Actimel o uno yogurt per avere gli
"L. Casei Immunitas", che nessuno sa bene che cosa cavolo
sono, peró sembra che se non ti ingoi per lo meno un milione e mezzo
di questi batteri tutti i giorni, inizi a vedere sfocato.
Ogni giorno un'aspirina, per prevenire l'infarto, e un
bicchiere di vino rosso, sempre contro l'infarto. E un altro di
bianco, per il sistema nervoso.
E uno di birra, che giá non mi ricordo per che cosa era.
Se li bevi tutti insieme, ti puó venire un'emorragia cerebrale,
peró non ti preoccupare perché non te ne renderai neanche conto.
Tutti i giorni bisogna mangiare fibra. Molta, moltissima fibra, finché
riesci a cagare un maglione.
Si devono fare tra i 4 e 6 pasti quotidiani, leggeri, senza dimenticare
di masticare 100 volte ogni boccone.
Facendo i calcoli, solo in mangiare se ne vanno 5 ore.
Ah, e dopo ogni pranzo bisogna lavarsi i denti, ossia: dopo
l'Actimel e la fibra lavati i denti, dopo la mela i denti, dopo il
banano i denti...
e cosí via finché ti rimangono dei denti in bocca, senza dimenticarti
di usare il filo interdentale, massaggiare le gengive, risciacquarti
con Listerine...
Meglio ampliare il bagno e metterci il lettore CD, perché tra
l'acqua, le fibre e i denti, ci passerai varie ore lí dentro.
Bisogna dormire otto ore e lavorare altre otto, piú le 5 necessarie per
mangiare = 21.
Te ne rimangono 3, sempre che non ci sia traffico.
Secondo le statistiche, vediamo la tele per tre ore al giorno...
Giá, ma non si puó, perché tutti i giorni bisogna camminare almeno
mezz'ora (per esperienza: dopo 15 minuti torna indietro, se no la
mezz'ora diventa una). 
Bisogna mantenere le amicizie perché sono come le piante, bisogna
innaffiarle tutti i giorni. E anche quando vai in vacanza, suppongo.
Inoltre, bisogna tenersi informati, e leggere per lo meno due giornali
e un paio di articoli di rivista, per una lettura critica.
Ah!, si deve fare sesso tutti i giorni, peró senza cadere nella
routine: bisogna essere innovatori, creativi, e rinnovare la seduzione.
Tutto questo ha bisogno di tempo.
E senza parlare del sesso tantrico (in proposito ti ricordo che bisogna
lavarsi i denti dopo che si mangia qualsiasi cosa!).
Bisogna anche avere il tempo di scopar per terra, lavare i piatti, i
panni, e non parliamo se hai un cane o ...dei FIGLI???
Insomma, per farla breve, i conti mi danno 29 ore al giorno.
La unica possibilitá che mi viene in mente é fare varie cose
contemporaneamente; per esempio: ti fai la doccia con acqua fredda e
con la bocca aperta cosí ti bevi i due litri d'acqua.
Mentre esci dal bagno con lo spazzolino in bocca fai l'amore
(tantrico) al compagno/a, che nel frattempo guarda la tele e ti
racconta, mentre tu lavi anche per terra.
Ti é rimasta una mano libera? Chiama i tuoi amici! E i tuoi!
Bevi il vino (dopo aver chiamato i tuoi ne avrai bisogno).
Il BioPuritas con la mela te lo puó dare il tuo compagno/a, mentre si
mangia la banana con l'Actimel, e domani fate cambio.
E meno male che siamo cresciuti, se no dovremmo trangugiare un ALPINITO
Extra Calcio tutti i giorni.
Peró se ti rimangono due minuti liberi, invia questo messaggio ai tuoi
amici (che bisogna innaffiare come una pianta), fallo mentre mangi una
cucchiaiata di Total Magnesiano, che fa un mondo di bene.
Adesso ti lascio, perché tra lo yogurt, la mela, la birra, il primo
litro d'acqua e il terzo pasto con fibra della giornata, giá non
so piú cosa sto facendo, sento peró che devo andare urgentemente al
cesso.
Così ne approfitto per lavarmi i denti....

----------


## f.p

Silvio Berlusconi sospetta di avere dei problemi di cuore; per togliersi il pensiero decide di farsi visitare da un noto cardiologo.
Alla fine della velocissima visita, da gentlemen quali sono, si salutano senza addentrarsi in particolari volgari quali il pagamento della parcella. 
Questa infatti arriva a casa a Berlusconi per posta successivamente. Quando vede la ricevuta Berlusconi rimane sconcertato: ben 1.300 euro per una visita di appena 10 minuti.  
Berlusconi compila diligentemente un assegno e lo invia al professore accompagnando la somma con queste con poche righe: "Egregio Prof. le rimetto in allegato un assegno di euro 1.300 a pagamento della sua parcella come da lei richiesto. Mi consenta però di farle notare da imprenditore quale sono che questi sono soldi rubati". 
La risposta del prof. non si fa attendere: "Chiar.mo on. Berlusconi, accuso ricevuta del suo assegno di euro 1.300.
Per quanto riguarda la provenienza della somma non si preoccupi: non mi interessa e comunque non ne farò parola con nessuno!"  
Buona giornata!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Berlusconi porta in campagna due illustri ospiti: il 1° Ministro indiano ed il 1° Ministro turco. Dopo un po' si accorgono di aver perso l'orientamento, e vista l'ora tarda, Silvio prende in mano la situazione.
- Consentitemi cari colleghi, ho intravisto una fattoria dove troveremo un rifugio sicuro.
TOC TOC...
- Chi è? - chiede la voce del proprietario.
- Sono Berlusconi, e ci siamo persi! Ci ospiterebbe per una notte?
- Volentieri, ma ho solo 2 posti, uno dovrebbe andare a dormire nella stalla.
- Nessun problema, andrò io - si offre il ministro indiano.
- Buonanotte...
TOC TOC...
- Chi è?
- Sono il Ministro indiano, nella stalla c'è una mucca ed io non sono degno di dormire nello stesso luogo dove dorme un animale considerato sacro dalla nostra religione.
- Nessun problema, andrò io, dice il Premier turco.
- Buonanotte...
TOC TOC...
- Chi è?
- Sono il Ministro turco, nella stalla c'è un maiale e la nostra religione vieta di stare nella stesso luogo di un animale inpuro.
- E va bene, andrò io - si fa avanti Berlusconi.
TOC TOC...
- Chi è?
- Siamo la mucca e il maiale, nella stalla...

----------


## Contabile

Due amichette si misero a costruire un pupazzo di neve in giardino dopo aver visto una foto integrale di un uomo nudo.
Una dice all'altra: - E quasi finito. Vado in cucina a prendere una carota.
L'altra: - Portane due, una serve per il naso.

----------


## Francois

Buongiorno a tutti, vorrei partecipare anch'io a questa interessante iniziativa con una serie di notizie vere. Mi scuso in anticipo con la volgarità e la crudezza di alcune. 
SI E' SPENTO L'UOMO CHE SI E' DATO FUOCO
Giornale di Sicilia, 1998) 
INCREDIBILE! ALL'AEROPORTO SPARISCONO LE VALIGIE DEL MAGO SILVAN. (Il Messaggero del 29/08/01) 
Incendio a Londra: Coniglio da' l'allarme. Tutti si salvano, lui arrostito. (Da un giornale londinese dell'agosto '93).  
TROMBA MARINA PER UN QUARTO D'ORA.
Corriere del Mezzogiorno, 1997) 
FA MARCIA INDIETRO E UCCIDE IL CANE, FA MARCIA AVANTI E
UCCIDE IL GATTO. 
Corriere della Sera, 1992) 
INCREDIBILE! ALL'AEROPORTO SPARISCONO LE VALIGE DEL MAGO SILVAN
Il Messaggero del 29/08/01) 
IN CINQUECENTO CONTRO UN ALBERO, TUTTI MORTI.
La Provincia Pavese) 
VENDO GIOCHI E SERVIZI DI CARNEVALE. ASTENERSI BURLONI E
PERDITEMPO. 
UN TIZIO HA SCRITTO UN CARTELLO:
VENDESI AUTO TELEFONARE ORE PASTI FRANCO.
L'AUTO IN QUESTIONE E' URTATA, STRISCIATA E UN PO'
AMMACCATA."
SUL CARTELLO GLI HANNO AGGIUNTO:  A FRA' ...........MAGNA TRANQUILLO. 
QUESTA MACELLERIA RIMANE APERTA LA DOMENICA SOLO PER I POLLI.
Insegna di un negozio di Roma) 
QUI CHIAVI IN 5 MINUTI.
Insegna di un negozio di Cuneo) 
SI AFFITTA L'ABITAZIONE DEL TERZO PIANO, LA SIGNORA DEL SECONDO
LA FA VEDERE A TUTTI.
Inserzione in una strada di Trapani) 
PER OGNI TAGLIO DI CAPELLI VI FAREMO UNA LAVATA DI CAPO GRATIS.
(Insegna di un negozio di Reggio Calabria) 
VENDO TUTTO PER ESAURIMENTO.
(Insegna in un negozio di Brescia) 
ELIMINAZIONE TOTALE BAMBINI A SOLE 29.000.
(Insegna in un negozio di abbigliamento di Trieste) 
FUNERALI A COSTI RIDOTTI. CINQUANTASEI RATE A PREZZI BLOCCATI.
AFFRETTATEVI.
(Pubblicità su La Nazione, Firenze) 
SI FANNO GIACCHE ANCHE CON LA PELLE DEI CLIENTI.
(cartello in un negozio di confezioni di Latina) 
SI AVVERTE IL PUBBLICO CHE I GIORNI FISSATI PER LE MORTI SONO
IL MARTEDI' E  GIOVEDI'.
(Ufficio anagrafe di Reggio Calabria) 
In provincia di Vicenza si trova un paese che si chiama Seghe di Velo. In questo paese c'è stata una rapina in banca con sparatoria. Il giorno dopo sul gionale di Vicenza: 'ARRESTATO IL FOLLE SPARATORE DI SEGHE'. 
POMPINI A RAFFICA (N.B. Pompini e' l'ex giocatore dell'Ascoli, titolo della Gazzetta dello Sport) 
FERMATO, IN TASCA AVEVA 175 TARTARUGHE (Gente, 1993) 
MULTA DI 160.000 PERCHE' IL MULO E' PRIVO DI LUCI DI POSIZIONE. (Cronaca vera, 1995) 
FERMI TUTTI: E' UNA RAPINA! NON GLI CREDONO E LO PICCHIANO.  (Dai Giornali) 
SORDOMUTO TENTA DUE RAPINE MA NON RIESCE A FARSI CAPIRE. (Dai Giornali) 
A Bologna il pregiudicato Stefano Spaghetti e' stato sorpreso in un negozio di pasta mentre cercava di rubare dalla cassa. Un giornale ha cosi' titolato la notizia: "Furto in un negozio di tortellini. Preso il signor Spaghetti". 
Da L'UNIONE SARDA dell' 8 settembre 2001. Ollastra(OR). Il colpo in banca va a segno, ma la fuga è a piedi. Rubate le chiavi dell'auto dei rapinatori. 
Notizia vera: "Detenuto condannato per aver detto 'carabiniere' ad una guardia". 
Notizia vera: "Resto' chiusa in ascensore col fidanzato. E' incinta. Il padre fa causa al condominio". 
Notizia vera: "Svaligiato negozio di valigie". 
Notizia vera: "Cieco faceva il palo durante una rapina. Arrestato si difende: "Io non ho visto niente". 
Notizia vera: "Colpito dalla statua del Santo protettore durante la processione in piazza dei Miracoli". 
Notizia vera: "Candidato prende tre voti e la moglie lo accusa di avere un'amante". 
Notizia vera: "Assunto al comune giardiniere allergico alle piante". 
Notizia vera: "Forse Stephanie di Monaco aspetta un bebe' dal suo gorilla". 
Notizia vera: "Rimasta con 9 uomini la Fiorentina ha dovuto cedere". 
Notizia vera: "20.000 invalidi in corsa per un lavoro". 
Notizia vera: "Imputato a piede libero si presenta scalzo in aula" (accaduto a Napoli) 
Notizia vera: "Per i Morti divieti e sensi unici". (Da un giornale di Palermo) 
Notizia giornalistica: Moglie di San Vito picchia il marito. 
Notizia vera: "Grandioso e 'accogliente' il nuovo obitorio". 
Notizia vera: "Pavarotti fa la doccia: hotel allagato" (successo al Hyde Park Hotel di Londra) 
Notizia vera: giugno 2000, Italia: in provincia di Varese una coppia finisce all'ospedale con delle strane ferite. Lei ha ustioni alla schiena di secondo e terzo grado ed un trauma cranico, lui delle ferite lacero-contuse ai genitali. Ecco com'è andata: il marito stava cucinando un'omelette, mentre la moglie era inginocchiata e intenta in un gustoso gioco erotico. Distratto, lui non riesce a girare bene l'omelette che finisce sulla schiena di lei, la quale per il dolore stringe i denti ferendo i genitali del marito, che a sua volta per reazione le da' una padellata sulla testa. 
Notizia vera: "Tornano fuori i fratelli Liberta' ". 
Notizie vere: Londra: Per una spiritosaggine rimane senza sorriso. "Me li tolga tutti", dice al dentista come battuta: accontentato. (Dai giornali del marzo 1993). 
Scambia la moglie per un fantasma e la ferisce. Como - Prosciolto dalle accuse dopo aver ridotto in fin di vita la propria anziana moglie, colpita ripetutamente a bastonate in piena notte. Il giudice del tribunale ha accolto le ragioni del marito ottantatreenne che aveva dichiarato di aver scambiato la moglie, con indosso una vestaglia bianca, per un fantasma. (maggio 2001) 
Condannato a complessivi 400 anni di carcere per omicidio plurimo aggravato, Franv Avilez Junior, un malvivente di San Francisco, ha fatto ricorso in appello. Un risultato l'ha ottenuto: la pena gli è stata infatti ridotta di 60 anni.   
Notizie vere: "Catturato uno stupratore di galline. I carabinieri hanno chiesto una visita ginecologica ai pennuti violentati". (da "Non prenda niente tre volte al giorno" di Pippo Franco e Antonio Di Stefano) 
Notizie vere: "Sorpreso con 1000 profilattici rubati si difende: Uso personale". (da "Non prenda niente tre volte al giorno" di Pippo Franco e Antonio Di Stefano) 
Notizie vere: "La polizia ritira la patente a un prete per ubriachezza: aveva celebrato tre messe  bevendo troppo vino". (da "Non prenda niente tre volte al giorno" di Pippo Franco e Antonio Di Stefano) 
Notizia vera: "Si incendia un negozio di estintori". (Da "Non prenda niente tre volte al giorno" di Pippo Franco e Antonio Di Stefano) 
Notizia vera: "Pignorato l'ufficio pignoramento". (Da "Non prenda niente tre volte al giorno" di Pippo Franco e Antonio Di Stefano) 
Un articolo di giornale su "L'Adige" di Trento: Incidenti con i botti di fine anno: ha perso una mano Arnaldo Quattromani. 
Da un giornale del 1993: "Bambino di 2 anni: non mangia da 1000 giorni" 
Notizia vera su un giornale: "Causa inondazione il paese e' senz'acqua".

----------


## f.p

Pierino dice al maestro: "Signor Maestro, non vorrei allarmarla..., ma ieri quando il mio papa' ha visto la pagella ha detto che se la prossima sara' ancora così brutta qualcuno se ne dovra' pentire amaramente!!".

----------


## simo572

*Lettera di una mamma al figlio carabiniere* 
Caro figlio,  
ti scrivo queste poche righe perché tu sappia che ti ho scritto.  
Se ricevi questa lettera, vuol dire che è arrivata,se non la ricevi, fammelo sapere, così te la rimando. Scrivo lentamente perché so che tu non sai leggere in fretta. 
Qualche tempo fa tuo padre ha letto sul giornale che la maggior parte degli incidenti capitano entro un raggio di un chilometro dal luogo di abitazione così abbiamo deciso di traslocare un po più lontano.
La nuova casa è meravigliosa ,c'è anche una lavatrice,ma non sono sicura che funzioni. Proprio ieri ci ho messo dentro il bucato, ho tirato l'acqua e poi il bucato è sparito completamente. 
Il tempo qui non è troppo brutto. La settimana scorsa ha piovuto due volte: la prima volta per tre giorni la seconda per quattro. 
Ti voglio anche informare che tuo padre ha un nuovo lavoro: adesso ha 500 persone sotto di sé, infatti taglia l'erba nel cimitero.
A proposito della giacca che mi avevi chiesto, tuo zio Piero mi ha detto che spedirtela coi bottoni sarebbe stato molto caro (per via del peso dei bottoni). Allora li ho staccati. Se pensi di riattaccarli, te li ho messi tutti nella tasca interna.
Tuo fratello Gianni ha fatto una grossa sciocchezza con la macchina: è sceso e ha chiuso di scatto la portiera lasciando dentro le chiavi. Allora è dovuto rientrare a casa a prendere il secondo mazzo, e così anche noi siamo potuti scendere dalla macchina. 
Se vedi Margherita salutala da parte mia. Se non la vedi non dirle niente. 
Adesso ti saluto perchè devo correre all'ospedale, tua sorella sta per partorire, ma non so ancora se avrà un bambino o una bambina perciò non so dirti se sarai zio o zia. 
Un forte abbraccio dalla tua mamma che ti vuole tanto bene.
PS. VOLEVO METTERTI ANCHE UN PO' DI SOLDI, MA AVEVO GIA' CHIUSO LA BUSTA.

----------


## Contabile

Tra innamorati 
Lui: - Un giorno mi sposerai?? 
Lei: - Credo proprio di no. Nella mia famiglia c'è l'abitudine di sposarci fra noi: mia zia ha sposato mio zio; mia nonna ha sposato mio nonno; mia mamma ha sposato... Tu cosa sei per me?

----------


## simo572

STORIA VERA SUCCESSA AL MIO PAESE (i nomi li ho cambiati.... non si sa mai!!)
Dialetto Toscano.... 
Franca e Mario stanno insieme da quasi 20 anni 
F: Oh Mariolino.... ma noi che ci si sposerà mai?
M: Oh Franchina... ma chi vòi che ci pigli a noi due!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Ora di cena a tavola: mamma, tre figli e la nonna che sferruzza sulla poltrona.
Uno dei bambini a un certo punto chiede:
- Mamma, come sono nato io?
La mamma un po' imbarazzata, improvvisa:
- Sai, un giorno &#232; arrivata una bella e grande aquila e ha appoggiato un fagottino sulla finestra, ed eri tu!
La nonna continua a sferruzzare e alza un sopracciglio.
Allora il secondo bambino, incuriosito chiede:
- E io, come sono nato?
La mamma prosegue con lo stesso tema:
- Tu invece sei stato portato da un grande condor!
La nonna continua sempre a sferruzzare e alza l'altro sopracciglio.
Il terzo bambino ovviamente vuole sapere anche lui com'&#232; nato. E la mamma:
- Un giorno &#232; arrivata una bellissima cicogna e ti ha depositato sul davanzale della finestra!
La nonna smette di sferruzzare e bisbiglia sottovoce:
- Mi pareva! Ricordavo fossero tre uccelli diversi!

----------


## ivanajol

In tema: 
Al circo muore l'orso acrobatico. Un ragioniere che cerca disperatamente lavoro si presenta e gli offrono come posto quello dell'orso, naturalmente deve travestirsi e fingere di esserlo. Durante lo spettacolo viene il suo turno e appena sale sul trapezio vede sotto di lui una gabbia con 10 leoni, si spaventa e non vuole piu' scendere. A quel punto sente una voce provenire dalla gabbia che gli urla: "Stia tranquillo ragioniere, qui siamo tutti geometri !".

----------


## Contabile

Due cinesi, proprietari di un ristorante, sono in viaggio di nozze.
La prima notte sono tutti e due molto emozionati ed imbarazzati.
Lui per rompere il ghiaccio la abbraccia e la coccola, le carezza i capelli e,
ad un certo punto le bisbiglia in un orecchio:
- Ti avele detto niente tua madle?
Lei timidamente fa cenno di si con la testa.
Lui fattosi coraggio:
- Vollesti plovale qualcosa di palticolale?
Lei con un sorriso malizioso:
- Si, vollei plovale un sessantanove...
Lui si ferma pensieroso guardando verso l'alto e poi fa:
- Ma come, tu volele "pollo con mandolle" ploplio adesso??  :Big Grin:    
P.S. Il n° 69 corrisponde al pollo alle mandorle nei menù cinesi

----------


## valeriore85

ma alla fine sto colombo come si chiama?

----------


## Contabile

> ma alla fine sto colombo come si chiama?

  Leggere post n° 19 e 20.  :Big Grin:

----------


## f.p

Effetti ottici..

----------


## valeriore85

Suor logica e suor matematica

----------


## Contabile

Un uomo affetto da problemi di sterilità, decide di farsi visitare da un famoso andrologo.
Il dottore, dopo aver preso tutti i dati del paziente, gli porge una provetta:
"Allora, per prima cosa prenda questa provetta, se la porti a casa e me la riporti con un campione del suo sperma. Ho un laboratorio di analisi che farà il conteggio degli spermatozoi".
"D'accordo dottore. Cercherò di fare il prima possibile".
L'uomo torna il giorno successivo, il dottore lo accoglie: "Buongiorno. Allora, ha fatto?".
"No, purtroppo. Ieri sono andato in casa e mi sono chiuso in bagno.
Ho provato con la mano destra fino a che non mi sono stancato.
Allora ho provato con la mano sinistra, ma non c'è stato niente da fare.
Ho riprovato di nuovo con la destra senza alcun risultato.
A quel punto ho chiamato mia moglie, sperando che almeno lei ci riuscisse.
Ha provato con la destra ma non c'è riuscita.
Poi ha provato anche con la sinistra... ma niente di niente.
Allora le ho detto di provare con la bocca, lei lo ha fatto ma non è servito a niente.
Presi dalla disperazione abbiamo chiamato la filippina!".
Il medico nel frattempo lo guarda a bocca spalancata e sta per intervenire, ma l'uomo come se nulla fosse prosegue:
"Ha provato anche lei prima con la mano destra e poi con la mano sinistra... ma niente!
Ho detto anche a lei di provare con la bocca, poverina, si è impegnata, ma non è riuscita a fare niente di niente.
Pensi che alla fine ci hanno provato mia moglie e la filippina insieme... niente anche così."
"Dottore... ma come cavolo si apre questa provetta???"
__________________

----------


## Contabile

Due ragazze stanno parlando insieme, quando una sussurra all'altra, vedendo un ragazzo carino che la guarda continuamente: "Se quel ragazzo mi continua a fissare vado lì e gliene dico quattro"
L'altra: "Ma come vorresti litigare anche se non lo conosci?
No, no gliene dico proprio quattro: "nome, cognome, indirizzo e telefono!"

----------


## Patty76

Berlusconi e la moglie Veronica sono seduti al ristorante. Passa una donna bellissima che saluta. Berlusconi risponde al saluto. Veronica chiede stizzita: 
- Ma chi è quella? 
Silvio con estrema naturalezza: 
- E' la mia amante, cara! 
Veronica scoppia di rabbia: 
- E me lo dici così? Ma io ti rovino! Chiedo il divorzio! Ti lascio per sempre!!! 
E Berlusconi tranquillo: 
- Tu sai che tutte le proprietà e le ville sono intestate a mie società fantasma all'estero, che i codici dei conti bancari in Svizzera li conosco solo io, che ho in tasca le chiavi delle cassette di sicurezza con tutti i tuoi gioielli. Se vuoi vai pure. 
Veronica tace e riflette. In quel momento passa un'altra donna bellissima che saluta e Berlusconi ricambia. 
Veronica chiede stizzita: 
- E quest'altra chi è? 
- E' l'amante di Fini... 
Veronica a quel punto: 
- Va beh, la nostra è molto più bella...

----------


## Contabile

Quando ci si separa spesso ci sono problemi e litigi nella coppia a fini economici. 
Eccone un esempio  :Big Grin:  
Lei manicure, lui dentista.  
Si sono separati e adesso litigano per gli alimenti...... lottano per ottenerli una con le unghie e l'altro con i denti.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Un passeggero in un taxi tocca la spalla del tassista per chiedergli qualcosa. 
Il tassista fa un grido strepitoso, perde il controllo della vettura, manca per poco un pullman, sbatte in un marciapiede e si ferma a pochi centimetri da una vetrina.  
Ci sono un paio di secondi di silenzio totale, e poi il tassista dice: "la prego non lo faccia mai più. Mi ha spaventato a morte"!  
Il passeggero si scusa e dice "non sapevo che lei si spaventasse se qualcuno le tocca la spalla.  
"Vabbè non è proprio colpa sua", dice il tassista, "ma oggi é il mio primo giorno di lavoro come tassista, deve sapere che negli ultimi 25 anni sono sempre stato alla guida di un carro funebre"!

----------


## Contabile

Un ottantenne entra in farmacia:
- Buonasera dottore, devo comprare un profilattico!
Il farmacista:
- Bene, guardi,le devo vendere una scatola intera..... comunque c'è quella da 6 che è non costa molto!
E l'uomo alterato ribatte:
- Ne voglio uno solo!-
Allora il farmacista, in modo paziente..:
- Mi spiace ma non posso accontentarla, non decido io queste cose, se è un problema di soldi, può pagare la prossima volta.
Il cliente sempre più nervoso dice:
Va bene mi dia la scatola da 6, e tenga pure il resto!
L'ottantenne prende la confezione, la apre, si mette in tasca un profilattico e, con gli occhi lucidi, butta nel cestino i rimanenti, saluta e va verso l'uscita. Il farmacista chiede:-
Ma,scusi! Perché buttarli una volta pagati??
Ed il cliente ormai visibilmente commosso singhiozza...:
VOGLIO SMETTERE!!!

----------


## Contabile

Il parroco del paese decide di andare a far visita ad una signora in occasione del suo ottantacinquesimo compleanno.
Questi è l'unica maestra in paese di organo e pianoforte. Tutti i musicisti della zona sono stati praticamente forgiati da lei.
Quando il parroco entra, nota sopra l'organo un bicchiere con un profilattico che fluttua nell'acqua.
Il parroco non crede ai propri occhi, tuttavia cerca di dissimulare la sorpresa per non mettere in imbarazzo la vecchietta.
Mentre questa racconta tutto quello che ha fatto in 85 anni di vita, il parroco non riesce a distogliere lo sguardo dal bicchiere col profilattico che ballonzola nell'acqua.
Ad un certo punto, il parroco, non potendo più frenare la curiosità dopo aver preso coraggio con un paio di bicchierini di vermouth,  prende fiato e chiede, indicando il bicchiere:
- Perdono, figliola, mi potresti spiegare cos' è quello?
- Quello? Oh, ma e' meraviglioso! L'anno scorso stavo camminando per la piazza del paese quando notai per terra una bustina che diceva, in lettere molto piccole:
Collocare sull'organo, mantenere umido e preverrà qualsiasi malattia. E da allora, pensi caro il mio parroco, neanche un raffreddore!!!

----------


## Contabile

Ogni giorno un tale si affaccia alla bottega di un barbiere e conta i clienti in attesa: "Uno, due, tre...si', ce la dovrei fare...".  
La cosa &#232; talmente ossessiva che il barbiere chiede al garzone di seguire quel tipo per sapere chi &#232; e come mai viene sempre a controllare il numero dei clienti.  
Il garzone ubbidisce e poi rientra dalla missione. "Allora, hai visto chi &#232; e dove va?". "Si', dopo che &#232; andato via di qua, &#232; entrato in una cabina ed ha fatto una telefonata e poi &#232; andato a casa *SUA*." 
Il barbiere sembra soddisfatto, ma la scena si ripete per giorni e giorni.  
Finch&#233; un giorno il garzone gli chiede: "Senta, padrone, le posso dare del tu?". "E dammi del *TU*. Ma che c'entra?". "C'entra. Perch&#233; il tizio dopo che &#232; viene qua, entra nella cabina telefonica, telefona e poi va a casa *TUA*!"

----------


## shailendra

Un tipo domanda: "Come ti chiami?".
L'altro "Dododododododomenico .."
"Ah.sei balbuziente?"
"No. Mio padre è balbuziente e l'impegato dell'anagrafe è un bastardo!"

----------


## LaTofaContabile

> Un tipo domanda: "Come ti chiami?".
> L'altro "Dododododododomenico .."
> "Ah.sei balbuziente?"
> "No. Mio padre è balbuziente e l'impegato dell'anagrafe è un bastardo!"

  ahuhauhauhaahhu

----------


## shailendra

L'Italia e' il Paese dei furbi. Ieri ero a Roma, sono salito su un autobus
e ho timbrato il biglietto: tlictlac.
Il guidatore si e' girato di scatto e ha detto: "Cosa e' questo rumore?"

----------


## shailendra

Donne del forum, non voletemene...non sono io...un haker mi ha rubato il nick... 
La mia ragazza guida così male che quando c'è lei al volante il navigatore satellitare, non parla. Prega.

----------


## shailendra

Forse con questa riesco a farmi perdonare...o no???? 
Adamo va dal Signore.
Adamo: "Posso farti una domanda?"
Dio: "Dimmi pure figliolo."
Adamo: "Perchè hai fatto Eva così bella?"
Dio: "Perchè tu la potessi amare."
Adamo: "E allora perchè l' hai fatta così stupida?"
Dio: "Perchè lei amasse te."

----------


## Contabile

Due medici si conoscono ad un congresso. Fatta conoscenza decidono di andare a letto assieme.
Terminate le loro effusioni commentano.
Lui: "Vista la tua abilità scommetto che sei una ginecologa!".
Lei: "E tu un'anestesista!".
Lui: "Ma come fai a dirlo?".
Lei: "E' l'effetto che mi hai ispirato".

----------


## Contabile

Si pensa tanto all'ambiente. 
Quest'anno 104 località italiane hanno ottenuto lambito riconoscimento di BANDIERA BLU, otto in più rispetto allanno scorso. 
Le BANDIERE ROSSE sono ormai solo un ricordo ha commentato il Premier Silvio Berlusconi a tal proposito.

----------


## Contabile

Celebrante: Ripetiamo insieme, ASCOLTACI BILL GATES. 
Tutti: Ascoltaci Bill Gates!  
Celebrante:Per i file batch del vecchio MSDOS, sempre più in difficoltà a sopravvivere nelle nuove versioni sempre più prepotenti dei sistemi operativi, programmiamo. 
Tutti: Ascoltaci Bill Gates!  
Celebrante:Per le tabelle ASCII a 8 bit, affinché il formato UNICODE supporti tutte le loro varianti, specialmente le faccine cod. 001 e 002, per questo programmiamo. 
Tutti: Ascoltaci Bill Gates!  
Celebrante:Per tutti i mouse con la pallina, affinché possano ancora trovare spazio in un futuro mondo di mouse con sensore ottico, per questo programmiamo. 
Tutti: Ascoltaci Bill Gates!  
Celebrante:Per coloro che ancora usano le schede perforate, affinché si accorgano che ci fanno non solo una figura da cioccolatai non solo perché sono lenti a fare i calcoli, ma anche perché poi fanno casini alle elezioni del presidente della nazione (USA), per questo programmiamo. 
Tutti: Ascoltaci Bill Gates!  
Celebrante:Per tutti i programmatori, affinché non bestemmino più contro Kernighan e Ritchie, per questo programmiamo. 
Tutti: Ascoltaci Bill Gates!  
Celebrante:Per tutti gli utenti colpiti da Virus, affinché possano in breve tempo riprendere il loro lavoro, per questo programmiamo. 
Tutti: Ascoltaci Bill Gates!  
RITO DI OFFERTORIO. 
(Seduti. )  
Celebrante:Si accompagna la consegna dei doni (un floppy e l'ultima versione di Office) alla immagine di Babbage con il canto "Guarda quest'offerta commerciale".  
RITI DI CONNESSIONE: 
(In ginocchio.)  
Celebrante:
Ora ti programmiamo umilmente, manda i tuoi messaggi di errore a far funzionare questi programmi, e rendici partecipi del funzionamento della tua macchina, per tutti i cicli dei cicli... Nella notte in cui fu formattato, Il server prese il file system, lo copiò, lo inviò a tutti i client e disse: Leggete, e ricopiatelo tutti: questo è il mio contenuto, per un nuovo ed eterno backup, per tutti i cicli dei cicli. 
Tutti:BYTE.  
Celebrante: Dopo il backup, allo stesso modo, prese i driver di periferica, li copiò, li inviò per posta ai suoi client, e disse: Tenete, e aggiornateli tutti, questa è la mia configurazione, disponibile per voi e per tutti, in sostituzione della vecchia, per la nuova ed eterna evoluzione, per tutti i cicli dei cicli. 
Tutti:BYTE.   
MISTERO DELLA PROGRAMMAZIONE! 
Celebrante: Annunziamo la tua nuova versione, proclamiamo il tuo aggiornamento, nell'attesa che funzioni.  
Tutti:BYTE  
Celebrante: Accoglici tutti a contemplare l'arte della programmazione, insieme con il beato Alan Turing, con Bill Gates, Norton, e tutti gli apostoli che in ogni tempo ti furono graditi.  
Ricordati dei vecchi sistemi, che si sono spenti nella speranza di un aggiornamento, lo Z3, il Mark1, l'ENIAC, l'UNIVAC, il sistema /360 IBM, o SPERRY, il Commodore 64, l'Atari System, l'AMIGA 500, e l'Olivetti M24, ammettili a eseguire ancora qualche programma.  
Di noi tutti abbi compassione, donaci di aver parte al mondo del lavoro e insieme con te vedremo l'aggiornamento promesso. Per Babbage, nostro programmatore.  
Tutti:BYTE.  
Babbage, che hai detto ai tuoi programmatori "Vi do il mio driver, vi lascio il mio CD", non guardare ai graffi sulla superficie ma al software contenuto, e nel nome di Turing, programmeremo il nostro PC.  
SCAMBIATEVI IL CD. 
(Ci si scambia simbolicamente un CD.)  
Celebrante:
Programmiamo ora, come tu stesso ci hai insegnato:  
Bill Gates 
che sei nella Microsoft 
non sia piratato il tuo Windows 
ben venga la nuova versione 
dacci oggi il nostro driver quotidiano 
e rimedia ai nostri bug 
come noi li rimediamo per i nostri finanziatori 
e non ci indurre alla masterizzazione
ma liberaci dai virus 
per tutti i cicli dei cicli.  
Tutti:BYTE.  
Celebrante: 
Per Norton, con Norton e in Norton, a te la lode e la gloria, per tutti i cicli dei cicli.  
Tutti: O Bill Gates, non sono degno di craccare il tuo sistema, ma mettici soltanto un bug, ed io sarò arrestato.  
(Il rito di connessione è accompagnato dal canto "Copiato Si!". )  
RITI DI CONCLUSIONE.  
Celebrante: Kernighan sia con voi! 
Tutti: E con il suo linguaggio! 
Celebrante: Vi istruisca all'arte della programmazione nel nome di Babbage, di Turing e della Microsoft Corporation. 
Tutti: BYTE.  
IL PROGRAMMA È FINITO, USCITE IN PACE. 
Tutti: BYTE.

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Una vecchietta che avrà minimo un ottantina d'anni, ma bella arzilla, entra in una farmacia di Venezia e domanda al farmacista:
- Gav'è voi altri l'aspirina?
- Si, certo che l'abbiamo
- E gav'è i antidoloriferi?
- Abbiamo anche quelli signora
- El Viagra? Gav'è il viagra?
- Si, però li ci vuole la ricetta del dottore!
- E gav'è par caso e medicine par i reumatismi?
- Li abbiamo!
- Oh.... el me diga.... il gel par le emorroidi, ghe xè?
-C'è, c'è....
- E la purga par andar de corpo?
- Ma certo!
- I antidepressivi?
- Per quelli ci vuole la ricetta!
- I soniferi?
- Abbiamo sia quelli con ricetta che senza!
- E le gocce, par aumentar a memoria?
- Si ci sono anche quelle!
- I pannolini par l'incontinenza?
- Ma lei scherza, signora? Certo che ci sono! 
- E gav'è..... 
A questo punto il farmacista perde la pazienza e dice: 
- Signora, mi stia a sentire, lei è entrata nella migliore farmacia
Di Venezia, noi abbiamo tutto, ma proprio tutto! 
Adesso mi vuole dire cosa le serve davvero? 
- El vede, sabato prosimo me sposo col Bepi, che el ga 95
Anni!
- Volevo saver se posso far qua a lista de nozze!

----------


## shailendra

George Bush sta facendo l'ennesimo incontro con una classe delle scuole elementari, con tanto di fotina per i giornalisti e sorrisi plastificati.
Le cose fino ad ora sono andate bene, così si offre per rispondere a delle
domande. Un bambino alza la mano.
"Bene, tu" dice George, sorridendo. "Qual è il tuo nome?"
"Billy"
"Billy. E qual è la tua domanda?"
"Ho tre domande" dice Billy
"Prima, perché sei andato in guerra senza l'approvazione dell'ONU? 
Seconda, perché sei presidente se Gore ha preso più voti?
Terza, dove è Osama Bin Laden?"
George è preso alla sprovvista. "Uhm, queste sono domande davvero difficili" dice.
Proprio in quel momento la campanella suona.
"Oops, ecco la ricreazione!" dice George "Risponderò alle domande quando
la ricreazione sarà finita"
Dopo la ricreazione, quando i bambini si sono nuovamente seduti, George dice:
"Bene, chi ha una domanda?"
Un bambino alza la mano, e George lo chiama.
"Come ti chiami?" chiede George.
"Steve"
"Bene, Steve. Qual è la tua domanda?"
"Ho cinque domande," dice Steve "Prima, perché sei andato in guerra senza
l'approvazione dell'ONU? Seconda, perché sei presidente se Gore ha preso
più voti? Terza, dove è Osama Bin Laden? Quarta, perché la campanella della
ricreazione è suonata con venti minuti di anticipo? E quinta, dov'è Billy?"

----------


## enzo54

> Usciamo un attimo dal tema barzellette....a volte la vita reale è ancora più esilarante....  
> Ecco gli estratti d'alcune etichette poste su prodotti americani, notoriamente a prova di cretini:  
> Su un asciugacapelli in vendita presso la catena Sears: "Non usare durante il sonno" (Però, accidenti! E' il solo momento nel quale posso occuparmi dei miei capelli!)  
> Su un sacchetto di patatine: "Potresti essere un vincitore! Non è necessario acquistare. I dettagli all'interno. (Evidentemente un'offerta speciale per i taccheggiatori)  
> Su una saponetta Dial (comune sapone): "Istruzioni: usare come un normale sapone" (Oppure?)  
> Su alcuni pasti congelati Swanson: "Consigli per la fruizione: scongelare" (già, ma è solo un consiglio...)  
> Sulla confezione del Tiramisu Tesco's (stampata sotto la scatola): "Non capovolgere" (Oops... troppo tardi!)  
> Sul pudding della Marks & Spencer: "Il prodotto sarà bollente dopo essere scaldato" (Lapalisse? E' certo come la notte segue il giorno)  
> Sull'imballo di un ferro da stiro Rowenta: "Non stirare gli indumenti indossandoli" (Ma non si risparmierebbe tempo?)  
> ...

  Sei  stata simpaticissima!
Ti propongo un'altra ricerca. Volevo annotarla io, ma, sono troppo pigro.
Mi sganascio dalle risate quando vado al supermercato a fare la spesa. Se ti metti a leggere le etichette dei vari detersivi, saponi bagnoschiuma, creme ecc. Tra uno shampo che sa  quali  capelli andare a rinforzare e una crema che riempie le rughe con risultati  certificati dell'80%, mi sento preso per i fondelli- ciao

----------


## shailendra

> Una piccola vecchia signora un giorno ando' alla Banca del Canada
> portando con se' una borsa piena di denaro.
> Insistette che doveva parlare con il presidente della banca per aprire un
> conto perche' "E' un sacco di denaro!".
> Dopo un po' di ripensamenti, gli impiegati la portarono nell'ufficio del
> presidente(il cliente ha sempre ragione!).
> Il presidente della banca le chiese quindi quanto voleva versare e lei
> disse "165.000 dollari" e butto' la borsa sulla sua scrivania. Il
> presidente fu, chiaramente, curioso di sapere come aveva fatto ad
ottenere
> tutto quel contante, cosi' glielo chiese:
> "Signora, sono sorpreso di vedere che Lei si porta appresso tutto questo
> contante, come ha fatto ad ottenerlo?".
> La vecchia signora rispose: "Ho fatto delle scommesse".
> Il presidente le chiese ancora: "Scommesse? Che tipo di scommesse?"
> La vecchia signora rispose: "Per esempio, scommetto 25.000 dollari che le
> sue palle sono quadrate", "Ha!" rise il presidente "E' una scommessa
> stupida. Lei non potra' mai vincere una scommessa di questo genere!".
> La vecchia signora lo sfido': "Allora, accetta la mia scommessa?" "Certo"
> disse il presidente "Scommetto 25.000 dollari che le mie palle non sono
> quadrate!".
>   Allora la vecchia signora disse: "Dato che si tratta di un mucchio di
> denaro, posso portare con me il mio avvocato domattina alle 10 come
> testimone?"
> "Certo!" disse il fiducioso presidente.
> Quella notte, il presidente era veramente nervoso a causa della scommessa
> e passo' un sacco di tempo davanti allo specchio a controllare le sue
> palle, girandosi a destra e a sinistra continuamente.
>  Le controllo' con attenzione finche' non fu sicuro che non era
> assolutamente possibile che le sue palle fossero quadrate e che avrebbe
> vinto la scommessa.
>  Il mattino dopo alle 10 precise, la vecchia signora fece la sua comparsa
> con il suo avvocato nell'ufficio del presidente.
> Presento' l'avvocato al presidente e ripete' la scommessa:
> "25.000 dollari che le palle del presidente sono quadrate!" Il presidente
> accetto' di nuovo la scommessa e la vecchia signora gli chiese di
> abbassare i pantaloni, cosi' tutti avrebbero potuto vedere; Il presidente
> accetto'.
> La vecchia signora scruto' attentamente le palle e poi gli chiese se
> poteva toccarle.
> "Va bene, in fondo 25.000 dollari sono un sacco di soldi, quindi credo
che
> Lei debba essere assolutamente sicura."
> In quel momento, egli noto' che l'avvocato stava silenziosamente
sbattendo
> la testa contro il muro. Il presidente chiese alla signora: "Che diavolo
> ha il suo avvocato?" Ella disse: "Niente, a parte il fatto che ho
> scommesso con lui 100.000 dollari che alle 10 di stamattina avrei avuto
> nelle mie mani le palle del Presidente della Banca del Canada".

----------


## Contabile

Totti e Beckam si incontrano all'aeroporto di Londra!
Beckam fa:
- Hi Francesco, come va con il tuo team?
E Totti:
- No, no... io c'ho VODAFONE, me trovo mejo! 
__________________________________________ 
Al bar di domenica mattina il barista dice a Totti:
"Se mescola così il caffè perde l´aroma".
"Ah strò...... ma nun è che sei da Lazio?" 
__________________________________________

----------


## Contabile

Due vicine di casa stanno parlando sul pianerottolo:
- Come sta suo marito?
- Abbastanza bene, è uscito ieri dall'ospedale.
- Ospedale? Come mai?
- Si è operato di appendicite.
- E che cosa sarebbe questa operazione di appendicite?
- Niente, ti levano una piccola cosa nel basso ventre che non serve a nulla!
- Ah si? Allora gliene devo parlare a mio marito...

----------


## Francois

Un signore compra un cane con la garanzia che dopo 15 giorni avrebbe mangiato  da solo.
passano i 15 giorni e ........niente, un mese ...........niente due mesi  .........niente
allora, preoccupato va dal veterinario. :Confused: 
- scusate ho comprato questo cane e mi avevano garantito che dopo quindici giorni avrebbe mangiato da solo sono passati due mesi e ancora devo dargli da mangiare io; qual'è il problema? sta male?
- no il cane sta benissimo, se volete che mangi da solo dovete portarlo al comune!!
-Al comune?  :EEK!:  perche? che c'entra il comune ora!!
- sai, vedendo mangiare gli assessori in 10 giorni imparera? :Big Grin:  
Difatti non dopo 10 ma dopo 5 giorni ha imparato a mangiare; e quanto mangia!! :Cool:

----------


## Contabile

(Panificio)
QUANDO VI DIVENTA DURO VE LO GRATTUGIAMO GRATIS E META' CE LO TRATTENIAMO - 
(Mobilificio)
SI VENDONO LETTI A CASTELLO PER BAMBINI DI LEGNO
SI VENDONO MOBILI DEL SETTECENTO, NUOVI! 
(Macelleria - Polleria)
TACCHINI E POLLI, A RICHIESTA SI APRONO LE COSCE
POLLI ARROSTO, ANCHE VIVI
SI AMMAZZANO GALLINE IN FACCIA
SI VENDONO UOVA FRESCHE PER BAMBINI DA SUCCHIARE 
(Negozio di fiori)
SE MI CERCATE SONO AL CIMITERO.....VIVO 
(Abbigliamento)
NUOVI ARRIVI DI MUTANDE, SE LE PROVATE NON LE TOGLIETE PIU' 
(Bricolage)
IN QUESTO NEGOZIO DI QUELLO CHE C'E' NON MANCA NIENTE 
(Autofficina)
VENITE UNA VOLTA DA NOI E NON ANDRETE MAI PIU' DA NESSUN' ALTRA PARTE 
(Fiorista)
SI INVIANO FIORI IN TUTTO IL MONDO VIA FAX 
(Derattizzanti)
QUI ULTIMA CENA PER TOPI 
(Ferramenta)
SEGA A DUE MANI E A DENTI STRETTI: 50 EURO 
(Lavanderia)
SI SMACCHIANO ANTILOPI 
(Caserma Carabinieri)
ATTENZIONE PER SUONARE PREMERE, SE NON
RISPONDE NESSUNO RIPREMERE 
(In una palazzina in vendita con officina
artigianale sul retro)
SI VENDE SOLO IL DAVANTI, IL DIDIETRO SERVE A
MIO MARITO 
(Negozio di mangimi per animali)
TUTTO PER IL VOSTRO UCCELLO

----------


## Contabile

Le 10 ragioni per cui si evidenzia il sesso femminile del computer 
1) Una volta acquistato ci spendi sopra milioni in "accessori".
2) Incominci a passarci le serate, tralasciando i divertimenti e gli amici.
3) Pur sforzandoti, a volte, esegue "procedure" che proprio non riesci a comprendere.
4) Sei tu che ti devi adattare al suo funzionamento, non il contrario.
5) Si dice che non può sbagliare, è infallibile! Non è vero ma nessuno lo dice!
6) Si ricorda sempre di tutto quello che hai fatto fin nei minimi particolari.
7) Se sei imbranato, "non cavi un ragno da un buco".
8) Con gli amici, parli spesso di argomenti "attinenti".
9) Ha il potere di farti sentire uno *******, sembra sempre che ne sappia una più di te!
10) Quando sbagli qualcosa, rischi di perdere tutto! E spesso non puoi tornare indietro!  
Le 10 ragioni per cui il sesso del computer non può essere femminile 
1) Ha un pulsante "spegni"
2) Ne puoi utilizzare più di uno contemporaneamente, in rete, per aumentare le "prestazioni".
3) Puoi non usarlo per mesi, ma quando ne hai bisogno è pronto a servirti.
4) Con una semplice password, puoi evitare che altri lo utilizzino e dormire tranquillo.
5) Possiede parti "rigide" (hard disk).
6) Lo cambi, senza troppe spese, quando diventa obsoleto e non all'altezza delle tue pretese.
7) Pur avendo una (scheda) madre, non esiste una (scheda) suocera.
8) Tutte le fessure che ha sono sempre in senso orizzontale.
9) Puoi tranquillamente averne uno a casa e uno in ufficio senza dover mantenere segreti.
10) Spesso sei tu che dici... "no, non ora... ho il mal di testa!!!"

----------


## Contabile

*IMPRESSIONANTE IL CERVELLO* 
Sneocdo uno sdtiuo dlel'Untisverià di Cadmbrige, non
irmptoa cmoe snoo sctrite le plaroe, tutte le
letetre posnsoo esesre al pstoo sbgalaito, è
ipmtortane sloo che la prmia e l'umltia letrtea
saino al ptoso gtsiuo, il rteso non ctona. Il
cerlvelo è comquune semrpe in gdrao di decraifre
tttuo qtueso coas, pcherè non lgege ongi silngoa
ltetrea, ma lgege la palroa nel suo insmiee...
vstio? 
Sneodco voi, csoa czazo si funamo a Cadmbrgie?

----------


## Patty76

> *IMPRESSIONANTE IL CERVELLO* 
> Sneocdo uno sdtiuo dlel'Untisverià di Cadmbrige, non
> irmptoa cmoe snoo sctrite le plaroe, tutte le
> letetre posnsoo esesre al pstoo sbgalaito, è
> ipmtortane sloo che la prmia e l'umltia letrtea
> saino al ptoso gtsiuo, il rteso non ctona. Il
> cerlvelo è comquune semrpe in gdrao di decraifre
> tttuo qtueso coas, pcherè non lgege ongi silngoa
> ltetrea, ma lgege la palroa nel suo insmiee...
> ...

  
Però è vero...ho letto tutto senza difficoltà...mi sono inceppata solo su due parole: rteso e coas.... :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

garize per aevlro sotsatpo in qesuta dicsusionae !   :Big Grin:    

> *IMPRESSIONANTE IL CERVELLO* 
> Sneocdo uno sdtiuo dlel'Untisverià di Cadmbrige, non
> irmptoa cmoe snoo sctrite le plaroe, tutte le
> letetre posnsoo esesre al pstoo sbgalaito, è
> ipmtortane sloo che la prmia e l'umltia letrtea
> saino al ptoso gtsiuo, il rteso non ctona. Il
> cerlvelo è comquune semrpe in gdrao di decraifre
> tttuo qtueso coas, pcherè non lgege ongi silngoa
> ltetrea, ma lgege la palroa nel suo insmiee...
> ...

----------


## Contabile

> garize per aevlro sotsatpo in qesuta dicsusionae !

  Ma lei mi commette un errore dicesi *dicsusisone* e non *dicsusionae*  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma lei mi commette un errore dicesi *dicsusisone* e non *dicsusionae*

  Non è poibsilse, lgegi prue qstueo !!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Francois

> *IMPRESSIONANTE IL CERVELLO* 
> Sneodco voi, csoa czazo si funamo a Cadmbrgie?

  
'E vroe acinho ho lteto szena dfficiotlà 
Sneodco me a Cadmbrgie si snoo fautmi porpiro il coellrvo :Big Grin:

----------


## seta

Se lo leggi e lo capisci sei intelligente ed hai l'emisfero sinistro del cervello ben sviluppato: se leggi le prime parole il tuo cervello decifrerà automaticamente il resto del testo  
UN 837 610RN0 D'357473 3R0 1N 5P146614 0553RV4ND0 DU3 81M83 610C4R3 N3774 548814, 574V4N0 74V0R4ND0 M0770 C057RU3ND0 UN C4573770 D1 548814 C0N 70RR1, P4554661 536R371 3 P0N71. QU4ND0 574V4N0 F1N3ND0 V3NN3 UN'0ND4 CH3 D157RU553 7U770 R1DUC3ND0 17 C4573770 4D UN MUCCH10 D1 548814 3 5CH1UM4... P3N541 CH3 D0P0 74N71 5F0RZ1 73 84M81N3 51 54R3883R0 M3553 4 P14N63R3, P3R0 1NV3C3 D1 QU3570 C0R53R0 P3R 74 5P146614 3 C0M1NC14R0N0 4 C057RU1R3 UN 477R0 C4573770; C4P11 CH3 4V3V0 1MP4R470 UN4 6R4N 73Z10N3; 1MP136H14M0 M0770 73MP0 D3774 N057R4 V174 C057RU3ND0 QU47CH3 C054 P3R0 QU4ND0 P1U 74RD1 UN'0ND4 4RR1V4 4 D157RU663R3 7U770, R3574N0 5070 7'4M1C1Z14, 7'4M0R3, 7'4FF3770 3 73 M4N1 D1 C070R0 CH3 50N0 C4P4C1 D1 F4RC1 50RR1D3R3

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 'E vroe acinho ho lteto szena dfficiotlà 
> Sneodco me a Cadmbrgie si snoo fautmi porpiro il coellrvo

  ERRORE : si dice *coellrve*, non *coellrvo* 
(sono preoccupato.....)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Se lo leggi e lo capisci sei intelligente ed hai l'emisfero sinistro del cervello ben sviluppato: se leggi le prime parole il tuo cervello decifrerà automaticamente il resto del testo: 
> R3574N0 5070 7'4M1C1Z14, 7'4M0R3, 7'4FF3770 3 73 M4N1 D1 C070R0 CH3 50N0 C4P4C1 D1 F4RC1 50RR1D3R3

  Omissis  *restano solo l'AMICIZIA, l'AFFETTO, e le mani di coloro che sono capaci di farci sorridere.*

----------


## f.p

> se lo leggi e lo capisci sei intelligente ed hai l'emisfero sinistro del cervello ben sviluppato: Se leggi le prime parole il tuo cervello decifrerà automaticamente il resto del testo  
> un 837 610rn0 d'357473 3r0 1n 5p146614 0553rv4nd0 du3 81m83 610c4r3 n3774 548814, 574v4n0 74v0r4nd0 m0770 c057ru3nd0 un c4573770 d1 548814 c0n 70rr1, p4554661 536r371 3 p0n71. Qu4nd0 574v4n0 f1n3nd0 v3nn3 un'0nd4 ch3 d157ru553 7u770 r1duc3nd0 17 c4573770 4d un mucch10 d1 548814 3 5ch1um4... P3n541 ch3 d0p0 74n71 5f0rz1 73 84m81n3 51 54r3883r0 m3553 4 p14n63r3, p3r0 1nv3c3 d1 qu3570 c0r53r0 p3r 74 5p146614 3 c0m1nc14r0n0 4 c057ru1r3 un 477r0 c4573770; c4p11 ch3 4v3v0 1mp4r470 un4 6r4n 73z10n3; 1mp136h14m0 m0770 73mp0 d3774 n057r4 v174 c057ru3nd0 qu47ch3 c054 p3r0 qu4nd0 p1u 74rd1 un'0nd4 4rr1v4 4 d157ru663r3 7u770, r3574n0 5070 7'4m1c1z14, 7'4m0r3, 7'4ff3770 3 73 m4n1 d1 c070r0 ch3 50n0 c4p4c1 d1 f4rc1 50rr1d3r3

  un bel giorno d'estate ero in spiaggia osservando due ..

----------


## Francois

> Se lo leggi e lo capisci sei intelligente ed hai l'emisfero sinistro del cervello ben sviluppato: se leggi le prime parole il tuo cervello decifrer&#224; automaticamente il resto del testo  
> UN 837 610RN0 D'357473 3R0 1N 5P146614 0553RV4ND0 DU3 81M83 610C4R3 N3774 548814, 574V4N0 74V0R4ND0 M0770 C057RU3ND0 UN C4573770 D1 548814 C0N 70RR1, P4554661 536R371 3 P0N71. QU4ND0 574V4N0 F1N3ND0 V3NN3 UN'0ND4 CH3 D157RU553 7U770 R1DUC3ND0 17 C4573770 4D UN MUCCH10 D1 548814 3 5CH1UM4... P3N541 CH3 D0P0 74N71 5F0RZ1 73 84M81N3 51 54R3883R0 M3553 4 P14N63R3, P3R0 1NV3C3 D1 QU3570 C0R53R0 P3R 74 5P146614 3 C0M1NC14R0N0 4 C057RU1R3 UN 477R0 C4573770; C4P11 CH3 4V3V0 1MP4R470 UN4 6R4N 73Z10N3; 1MP136H14M0 M0770 73MP0 D3774 N057R4 V174 C057RU3ND0 QU47CH3 C054 P3R0 QU4ND0 P1U 74RD1 UN'0ND4 4RR1V4 4 D157RU663R3 7U770, R3574N0 5070 7'4M1C1Z14, 7'4M0R3, 7'4FF3770 3 73 M4N1 D1 C070R0 CH3 50N0 C4P4C1 D1 F4RC1 50RR1D3R3

  83774 FR453, H0 C4P17O, QU1ND1 CH3 17 M10 3M15F3R0 51N157R0 3' 83N 5V17UPP470. 17 M10 PR0873M4 3' 17 D357R0 :Big Grin: .  
C'3' QU47C054 P3R QU357'3M15F3R0? :Cool:

----------


## Patty76

> C4P11 CH3 4V3V0 1MP4R470 UN4 6R4N 73Z10N3;

  Capii che avevo imparato una gran lezione....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

> Se lo leggi e lo capisci sei intelligente ed hai l'emisfero sinistro del cervello ben sviluppato: se leggi le prime parole il tuo cervello decifrerà automaticamente il resto del testo  
> UN 837 610RN0 D'357473 3R0 1N 5P146614 0553RV4ND0 DU3 81M83 610C4R3 N3774 548814, 574V4N0 74V0R4ND0 M0770 C057RU3ND0 UN C4573770 D1 548814 C0N 70RR1, P4554661 536R371 3 P0N71. QU4ND0 574V4N0 F1N3ND0 V3NN3 UN'0ND4 CH3 D157RU553 7U770 R1DUC3ND0 17 C4573770 4D UN MUCCH10 D1 548814 3 5CH1UM4... P3N541 CH3 D0P0 74N71 5F0RZ1 73 84M81N3 51 54R3883R0 M3553 4 P14N63R3, P3R0 1NV3C3 D1 QU3570 C0R53R0 P3R 74 5P146614 3 C0M1NC14R0N0 4 C057RU1R3 UN 477R0 C4573770; C4P11 CH3 4V3V0 1MP4R470 UN4 6R4N 73Z10N3; 1MP136H14M0 M0770 73MP0 D3774 N057R4 V174 C057RU3ND0 QU47CH3 C054 P3R0 QU4ND0 P1U 74RD1 UN'0ND4 4RR1V4 4 D157RU663R3 7U770, R3574N0 5070 7'4M1C1Z14, 7'4M0R3, 7'4FF3770 3 73 M4N1 D1 C070R0 CH3 50N0 C4P4C1 D1 F4RC1 50RR1D3R3

  Un bel giorno d'estate ero in spiaggia osservando due bimbi giocare nella sabbia. stavano lavorando molto costruendo un castello di sabbia con torri passaggi segreti e ponti. Quando stavano finendo venne un'onda che distrusse tutto riducendo il castello ad un mucchio di sabbia e schiuma. Pensai che dopo tanti sforzi le bambine si sarebbero messe a piangere però invece di questo corsero per la spiaggia e cominciarono a costruire un altro castello; capì che avevo imparato una grande lezione; impieghiamo molto tempo della nostra vita costruendo qualche cosa però quando più tardi un'onda arriva distruggendo tutto........

----------


## f.p

> 83774 FR453, H0 C4P17O, QU1ND1 CH3 17 M10 3M15F3R0 51N157R0 3' 83N 5V17UPP470. 17 M10 PR0873M4 3' 17 D357R0.  
> C'3' QU47C054 P3R QU357'3M15F3R0?

  ..bella questa!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Francois

> ERRORE : si dice *coellrve*, non *coellrvo* 
> (sono preoccupato.....)

  A voler essere pignoli si dice ceellvro o c3rv377o.

----------


## Contabile

> 83774 FR453, H0 C4P17O, QU1ND1 CH3 17 M10 3M15F3R0 51N157R0 3' 83N 5V17UPP470. 17 M10 PR0873M4 3' 17 D357R0.  
> C'3' QU47C054 P3R QU357'3M15F3R0?

  
Si andare al BAR ed ordinare due succhi di frutta e due caff&#232; ed il barista che ti guarda e pensa perch&#233; 4 bevande se sono solo in due?  :Big Grin:  
Credo proprio sia il problema del tuo emisfero destro.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Francois

> Si andare al BAR ed ordinare due succhi di frutta e due caffè ed il barista che ti guarda e pensa perché 4 bevande se sono solo in due?

  e non hai visto la faccia che ha fatto quando ha visto che ce li siamo tracannati entrambi :Big Grin: 
credevo fosse il problema del mio orecchio destro :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Email che mi è pervenuta poco fa.....  :Big Grin:  
Giro di vite per le banche. 
A seguito della crisi finanziaria, l'Unicredit di A.Profumo e Banca Intesa di C. Passera si fonderanno dando vita ad una nuovo soggetto: "Profumo di Passera"
Si è deciso si scegliere  questa denominazione per il nuovo istituto bancario così se gli investimenti andranno a putt..... ci sarà una attenuante a favore dell'Istituto stesso: il nome era tutto un programma!!!  :Big Grin:  
Buona giornata

----------


## Contabile

Un signore all'amico: "Ho un mal di testa che mi fa impazzire. Come posso fare?" e l'amico: "Io, quando ho il mal di testa, faccio l'amore con mia moglie!" - "E vabbé, chiamala allora chissà che non funzioni anche con me"

----------


## Contabile

Ad un vecchietto dicono che a mangiare tanto pane si ritorna sessualmente efficienti.  
Entusiasta, corre dal suo panettiere: " Mi dia cinque chili di pane!"  
Il panettiere, sapendo che vive da solo: "Via, nonnino, che le diventa duro!"  
"Allora me ne dia quindici di chili!"

----------


## Contabile

Dal ginecologo:"Come mai nostro figlio è nato coi capelli rossi? Noi non abbiamo parenti così!" chiede il papà del nascituro. 
Il ginecologo: "Dipende. Se non fate l'amore spesso sicuramente si tratta di residui di ruggine!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Francois

Quando la cicogna, che portava i bambini 
Divent&#242; vecchia e non aveva pi&#249; la forza di portare tutti i bambini nel becco
Preg&#242; il buon Dio di darle un mezzo di trasporto
cos&#236; Dio le dette una bicicletta
A condizione che i bambini belli sedessero davanti nel cestino mentre quelli brutti dovevano sedersi dietro sul portapacchi.
La cicogna era contenta perch&#233; cos&#236; le veniva facilitato il lavoro e quindi i bambini che sedevano davanti nel cestino cantavano una canzoncina... 
Sapete quale canzoncina cantavano i bambini nel cestino?

----------


## Contabile

> Quando la cicogna, che portava i bambini 
> Diventò vecchia e non aveva più la forza di portare tutti i bambini nel becco
> Pregò il buon Dio di darle un mezzo di trasporto
> così Dio le dette una bicicletta
> A condizione che i bambini belli sedessero davanti nel cestino mentre quelli brutti dovevano sedersi dietro sul portapacchi.
> La cicogna era contenta perché così le veniva facilitato il lavoro e quindi i bambini che sedevano davanti nel cestino cantavano una canzoncina... 
> Sapete quale canzoncina cantavano i bambini nel cestino?

  Io la conosco e quindi sono seduto nel cestino  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Francois

> Io la conosco e quindi sono seduto nel cestino

  Mi hai fregato :Big Grin: 
Ti devo un'altro succo di frutta/caffè  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Buona serata e buona continuazione di forum 
Un tizio muore e va in Paradiso. Dopo pochi secondi incontra un altro signore, anch'esso appena arrivato nell'aldilà, e gli chiede: - Scusi, posso sapere come è morto?- e il signore risponde: - Non ci crederà mai, ma sono morto congelato. - Congelato? Ma è terribile! - E lei invece, com'è morto? - Beh, io sono morto di felicità... - Hum, anche la sua non è una morte tanto comune, sa... - Lo so...e vuole sapere com'è successo? - Avanti, racconti pure! - Ecco, mi trovavo nel mio ufficio, quando mi arriva una telefonata di un mio amico che mi avverte che mia moglie è con un altro uomo... Mi precipito sulla macchina e corro a casa. Apro la porta e trovo mia moglie tutta sola, intenta a pulire il pavimento...Sono morto di felicità... L'altro lo guarda sbigottito ed esclama: - Che stupido sei stato! Potevi aprire il frigorifero, che ci salvavamo entrambi!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Un contadino sta arando il suo campo e vi sta gettando le sementi quando una gallina andandogli dietro se le mangia tutte.
Irritato da tale comportamento le dà un calcio, per cui la gallina urlando di dolore torna nell'aia ed entra nella stalla andando a piangere sulla spalla della mucca: "Ma guarda che riconoscenza! Tutti i giorni ormai da mesi mi impegno per dargli delle magnifiche uova e questa è la riconoscenza che mi dà".
E la mucca: "Ma che ti lamenti? Guarda a me! Sono anni che mi tocca le tette e mai che mi abbia dato un bacino sulla bocca!

----------


## shailendra

Adamo si sta un po annoiando, tutto solo, nel giardino dellEden.
Chiede al signore:
-	Perché non crei la donna, signore, per farmi compagnia? 
-	Dio risponde: va bene, Adamo, come la vuoi?
-	Allora, deve essere bella, gentile e amorevole, deve dire sempre sì quando voglio fare sesso, deve prepararmi ogni giorno i miei piatti preferiti, tenere in ordine la casa, non lamentarsi mai quando cè lo sport in tv, lasciarmi andare a fare le partite a poker con gli amici il sabato sera, chiudere un occhio su qualche mia scappatella.
-	Il signore risponde: certo, si può fare: devi darmi un femore, un avambraccio, quattro costole, due pollici, un orecchio e cinque denti
-	Adamo ci pensa un attimo ... e per una costola?

----------


## ica

In un ristorante molto raffinato il cameriere si avvicina al tavolo per versare il vino ai commensali... 
una distinta signora molto elegantemente, fa cenno al cameriere che non ne vuole e quasi scusandosi dice "il vino mi dà problemi alle gambe!!"
"Circolazione?" chiede lui
"No, me le divarica!!" risponde lei  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Francois

INDOVINELLO 
Pierino e Mario si incontrano per strada e Pierino dice: 
- Devo raccontarti una barzelletta. 
L'altro risponde: 
- Spara! 
Pierino inizia a raccontare: 
- E' il compleanno di un bambino che compie 10 anni. Il papà gli chiede: "Cosa vuoi per regalo?", e il bambino dice: "Voglio una *pallina rosa*!". Il padre un po' contrariato risponde: "Ma hai 10 anni come è possibile che vuoi una *pallina rosa*?!? Ti compro una macchina telecomandata così ti diverti di più!". 
L'anno seguente stessa storia: "Che regalo vuoi?" chiede il padre; il bambino "Io voglio una *pallina rosa*!" e il padre ancora contrariato "Ma hai 11 anni cosa te ne fai di una *pallina rosa*? Ti compro la Playstation!". L'anno seguente sempre la stessa situazione: "Che regalo vuoi?" - chiede il padre; il bambino "Io voglio una *pallina rosa*!" e il padre ancora contrariato: "La *pallina rosa* non te la compro. Ti prendo il trenino elettrico!". E così fino al 17° compleanno. Arriva il giorno del 18° compleanno il padre allora chiede al figlio: "Che regalo vuoi per il tuo diciottesimo compleanno?" e il ragazzo ormai cresciuto risponde: "Papà, io voglio una *pallina rosa*!". Il padre oramai stufo della solita storia gli dice: "Adesso basta, ti compro la macchina così potrai svagarti e non pensare più alla *pallina rosa*!". 
Così il ragazzo sale sulla macchina ma alla prima curva esce di strada e muore. Il padre afflitto entra in un bar e chiede un cappuccino e un cornetto. Beve il cappuccino, addenta il cornetto e .............*indovinte cosa c'era dentro?*

----------


## maxrobby

> INDOVINELLO 
> Pierino e Mario si incontrano per strada e Pierino dice: 
> - Devo raccontarti una barzelletta. 
> L'altro risponde: 
> - Spara! 
> Pierino inizia a raccontare: 
> - E' il compleanno di un bambino che compie 10 anni. Il papà gli chiede: "Cosa vuoi per regalo?", e il bambino dice: "Voglio una *pallina rosa*!". Il padre un po' contrariato risponde: "Ma hai 10 anni come è possibile che vuoi una *pallina rosa*?!? Ti compro una macchina telecomandata così ti diverti di più!". 
> L'anno seguente stessa storia: "Che regalo vuoi?" chiede il padre; il bambino "Io voglio una *pallina rosa*!" e il padre ancora contrariato "Ma hai 11 anni cosa te ne fai di una *pallina rosa*? Ti compro la Playstation!". L'anno seguente sempre la stessa situazione: "Che regalo vuoi?" - chiede il padre; il bambino "Io voglio una *pallina rosa*!" e il padre ancora contrariato: "La *pallina rosa* non te la compro. Ti prendo il trenino elettrico!". E così fino al 17° compleanno. Arriva il giorno del 18° compleanno il padre allora chiede al figlio: "Che regalo vuoi per il tuo diciottesimo compleanno?" e il ragazzo ormai cresciuto risponde: "Papà, io voglio una *pallina rosa*!". Il padre oramai stufo della solita storia gli dice: "Adesso basta, ti compro la macchina così potrai svagarti e non pensare più alla *pallina rosa*!". 
> Così il ragazzo sale sulla macchina ma alla prima curva esce di strada e muore. Il padre afflitto entra in un bar e chiede un cappuccino e un cornetto. Beve il cappuccino, addenta il cornetto e .............*indovinte cosa c'era dentro?*

  La nutella???

----------


## Contabile

Francescooooooooooooooooo............. 
Tu vorresti leggere CREMA ma dentro un cornetto ci pu&#242; essere la NUTELLA come gi&#224; detto, la CREMA, la MARMELLATA, pu&#242; essere anche vuoto........ suvvia  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Francois

> Francescooooooooooooooooo............. 
> Tu vorresti leggere CREMA ma dentro un cornetto ci può essere la NUTELLA come già detto, la CREMA, la MARMELLATA, può essere anche vuoto........ suvvia

  Noto con piacere che tutti da piccoli avete avuto in regalo la pallina rosa :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
altrimenti non avreste esitato a pensare che fosse là dentro 
già va bene anche la nutella :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

*Ragioni per le quali il calcio è meglio del sesso*: 
1. Si può giocare sia in casa che fuori casa;
2. Dura 90 minuti;
3. Puoi chiedere una sostituzione quando sei stanco;
4. Puoi stare sicuro che lo farai almeno una volta alla settimana;
5. Il pubblico gioisce quando segni;
6. Le attrezzature protettive si possono lavare e riusare;
7. Vieni pagato senza essere una pu......a;
8. Puoi giocare con le palle davanti a tua madre;
9. Puoi baciare i compagni senza essere preso per omosessuale;
10. Puoi segnare con la testa e le gambe.  *Ragioni per le quali il sesso è meglio del calcio*: 
1. Si possono usare anche le mani;
2. Non devi aspettare il fischio d'inizio per cominciare;
3. Non devi aspettare per 90 minuti prima di poterti levare la maglietta;
4. Non c'è l'intervallo;
5. Ti puoi rilassare dopo avere segnato;
6. Non ti becchi lesioni ai legamenti crociati (o in ogni caso, molto raramente);
7. Maurizio Mosca non potrà dire la sua sulle tue prestazioni;
8. I campi sono praticabili anche d'inverno;
9. Puoi scegliere contro chi giocare;
10. Puoi fumare una sigaretta dopo aver segnato.

----------


## shailendra

Cara, dovremmo risparmiare. Se tu imparassi a cucinare potremmo licenziare il cuoco. Si' caro, e se tu imparassi a scopare, anche l'autista e il giardiniere!!!!

----------


## Contabile

Giuro sul bene che voglio ai miei bimbi che *il finale &#232; proprio trascritto nella versione originale* ed il riferimento non &#232; assolutissimamente voluto.  
Una signora voleva un animale domestico per farle un po' di compagnia mentre i figli erano a scuola e il marito al lavoro. Dopo averci pensato un po' decide di scartare cani e gatti perch&#233; danno troppo da fare...
Meglio un bel pappagallo che sa anche parlare.
Per&#242; c'&#232; un problema: costano tutti un sacco!
Ma un giorno, per caso, ne vede uno esposto in un negozio, che costa solo 25 euro.
Fantastico!
Entra e lo compra.
Mentre sta per pagare, il commesso le dice: "Senta Signora, devo pero dirle una cosa imbarazzante... sa, non &#232; un caso che costi cos&#236; poco... il fatto &#232; che sto pappagallo ha vissuto fino ad ora in una casa di appuntamenti".
Ma &#232; talmente bello che la signora decide di comprarlo ugualmente. Arriva a casa, lo piazza nella sua gabbia in salotto e aspetta con pazienza che dica qualcosa.
Il pappagallo si guarda un po' attorno, studia la stanza e la sua nuova padrona e alla fine dice: "Ok, nuova casa, nuova maitresse".
La signora si imbarazza un po' ma poi ci ride sopra. In fondo non ha detto niente di cos&#236; sconveniente.
Tornano a casa le figlie da scuola e il pappagallo, dopo averle squadrate:
"Nuova casa, nuova maitresse, nuove ragazze".
Le ragazze si guardano allibite, ma poi si uniscono alle risate della madre..
Alle sera a casa torna il marito.
Il pappagallo lo guarda bene, guarda ancora madre e figlie e dice: 
"Nuova casa, nuova maitresse, nuove ragazze, ma gli stessi vecchi clienti... ueil&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224; *Danilo*, come va!?"

----------


## danilo sciuto

> "Nuova casa, nuova maitresse, nuove ragazze, ma gli stessi vecchi clienti... ueilààààà *Danilo*, come va!?"

  Questa la incornicio io !!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Francois

Una donna entra in farmacia: 
- Per favore, vorrei dell'arsenico. 
Trattandosi di un veleno letale, il farmacista chiede informazioni prima di accontentarla. 
- E a che le serve, signora? 
- Per ammazzare mio marito. 
- Ah! capisco ... pero' in questo caso purtroppo non posso darglielo! 
La donna senza dire una parola estrae dalla borsetta una foto di suo marito a letto con la moglie del farmacista. 
-Le chiedo scusa, signora, bastava dirlo che aveva la ricetta!

----------


## nickcarter

Un carabiniere arresta un presunto piromane. Il maresciallo lo guarda e dice all'agente: " Non e' lui". "Perche'?" chiede l'agente. "Non ha gli occhiali", risponde il maresciallo. "E allora?" ribatte l'agente. Il maresciallo: "Non porta occhiali, non mette bene a fuoco".

----------


## Francois

Ci sono tre bambini in campeggio, due milanesi e uno reggino. Uno dei due milanesi fa: 
- Il mio papy &#232; pi&#249; veloce dei vostri. Alle 13:00 esce dalla sua fabrichetta prende il Ferrarino e alle 13:30 l'&#232; a casa! 
L'altro bambino milanese allora esclama: 
- No... il mio papy &#232; pi&#249; veloce dei vostri. Esce dalla fabrichetta alle 13:00, prende il Maserati e alle 13:15 l'&#232; a casa! 
Il bambino reggino con una flemma invidiabile: 
- Vi sbagghiati figghioli... me patri &#232; u cchi&#249; veloci i tutti! iddu la&#249;ra o comuni, nesci all'una pigghia a panda e a menziornu e sempri a casa!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

> Il bambino reggino con una flemma invidiabile: 
> - Vi sbagghiati figghioli... me patri è u cchiù veloci i tutti! iddu laùra o comuni, nesci all'una pigghia a panda e a menziornu e sempri a casa!!!

  "Vi sbagliate figlioli, mio padre è i più veloce di tutti. Lui lavora al comune, all'una prende la Panda ma a mezzogiorno è sempre a casa."  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
To patri si futti u stipendiu e jeu pavu!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Nella sala di attesa del medico di famiglia un signore nota una bella donna che lo fissa.
Si fa coraggio e le chiede: "Scusi, ci conosciamo?"
La signora risponde: "Credo che lei sia il padre di uno dei miei bambini."
L'uomo ci pensa un minuto poi ritiene che il bambino di cui parla la signora sia
il frutto del suo unico tradimento alla moglie.
Si rivolge alla donna e dice:  "Ho capito sei la spogliarellista della festa d'addio al celibato di Roberto. Ricordo che facemmo sesso sul tavolo."
La donna lo guarda con orrore e dice: "No, sono la MAESTRA di suo figlio."

----------


## Contabile

Cosa può accadere

----------


## shailendra

Quando di notte soffro d'insonnia prendo dei lassativi. Non dormo lo
stesso, ma almeno ho qualcosa da fare.

----------


## giotto

Valutate la vostra lucidità a questo punto della settimana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxrobby

Un genovese si reca negli uffici di una nota testata giornalistica per far pubblicare il necrologio per la recente perdita della moglie  
"Innanzitutto vorrei porle le mie condoglianze" dice il responsabile dell'ufficio necrologi  
"La ringrazio, sono distrutto, perdere la mia compagna dopo 40 anni di matrimonio mi ha distrutto, non so come farò a sopportarne la mancanza ...", risponde il genovese  
"Mi spiace ... comunque se vuole dettarmi il necrologio, farò in modo che sia pubblicato al più presto"  
Il genovese ci pensa un po' e poi dice:
"Per cortesia, scriva: MORTA MARTA. " 
Il giornalista lo guarda e risponde: 
"Ma come? Solo due parole? MORTA MARTA??? ... beh, dopo 40 anni di matrimonio mi pare un po' pochino, insomma  poi, suvvia, fino a 5 parole la tariffa è la stessa  "  
"Ah " si ravvede il genovese " ... minimo 5 parole?" ... 
"Ok, allora scriva: MORTA MARTA, VENDO PANDA BLU."

----------


## Francois

> Valutate la vostra lucidità a questo punto della settimana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  L'avessi visto il 31 Luglio forse avrei avuto qualche difficoltà :Wink:

----------


## giotto

> L'avessi visto il 31 Luglio forse avrei avuto qualche difficoltà

  Allora vuol dire che sei fresco come una rosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Sai anch'io non ho notato grosse differenze, perciò sono ancora qua.   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Francois

INCREDIBILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :EEK!: 
Notizia Ansa di stamattina, fresca fresca
Il fisco ha introdotto un nuovo, semplicissimo modello per la dichiarazione dei redditi già valido con la prossima dichiarazione dei redditi unico 2009.  :Big Grin:  
Ci sarà solamente un quadro e due voci due voci: A) Quanto guadagni? B) Mandaceli. :Cool:

----------


## Contabile

Quanto &#232; "*lungo*" il fiume pi&#249; lungo d'Italia?

----------


## Francois

> Quanto è "*lungo*" il fiume più lungo d'Italia?

  Un pò :Big Grin: 
Mi sa che scendiamo a uno il caffè e un succo  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

> Un pò
> Mi sa che scendiamo a uno il caffè e un succo

  No. Sarebbe stato troppo semplice.  :Big Grin:

----------


## shailendra

Una nonna di 98 anni, è sul letto di morte e fa un'ultima confidenza al marito di 99 anni che è schiacciato dal dispiacere.
- Gerardo, mio piccolo Gegè, prima di chiudere per sempre gli occhi voglio rivelarti un segreto.
Vai nel granaio e sulla terza traversa di sinistra troverai un cartone. Và, cercalo.
Il marito sorpreso, sale a fatica nel granaio e dopo 5 minuti ritorna in camera con la scatola.
La apre e trova dentro 2 piccole scatole :
una contiene 3 uova e l'altra 250.000,00 euro
Alla vista dei soldi gli occhi si illuminano
- Dimmi dolcezza cosa significano le 3 uova?
- Sai Gegè, da 78 anni che siamo sposati, ogni volta che facendo l'amore io non arrivavo all'orgasmo, mettevo da parte 1 uovo.
Gegè resta soddisfatto nel sapere che in 78 anni di matrimonio ha sbagliato solo 3 volte, allora domanda
- e i 250.000 euro cosa sono?
- Beh, ogni volta che raggiungevo 12 uova, le andavo a vendere...

----------


## Contabile

Corsia unica tipo la SA- RC in molti tratti, coda lunga, siamo secondi, davanti a noi un camion..come lo passiamo? 
CTRL X   
e poi 
CTRL V dietro di noi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Il Direttore del Personale a un nuovo impiegato fornisce le spiegazioni sul trattamento pensionistico che l'azienda riserverà ai nuovi assunti. 
"Il nostro piano pensionistico è un po diverso dal solito
Quando sarà il suo turno, le compreremo 10 biglietti della Lotteria, con tanti auguri di buona fortuna!"

----------


## Francois

Vi è mai capitato di parlavate di cose "pure e caste" mentre il vostro interlocutore pensava che stavate parlando di  cose un pò "osè" guardate cosa è successo a Pierino :Wink:  
Nella scuola elementare una maestra della prima elementare ha dei problemi con uno dei suoi allievi. La maestra domanda: 
- Pierino, qual è il problema? 
Pierino risponde: 
- Sono troppo intelligente per stare in prima. Mia sorella fa la terza ed io sono più intelligente di lei! Credo che dovrei andare anche io in terza! 
La maestra ne ha abbastanza. Porta Pierino nell'ufficio del direttore. Mentre Pierino aspetta nel corridoio la maestra spiega la situazione al direttore. Il direttore dice alla maestra che metterà il ragazzo alla prova: gli farà una serie di domande, se lui sbaglia una qualsiasi delle risposte dovrà tornare in prima e comportarsi bene. La maestra è d'accordo. 
Pierino viene fatto entrare, gli vengono spiegate le condizioni e lui accetta di sottoporsi alla prova. 
Il direttore esordisce: 
- Quanto fa 3 x 3? 
Pierino: 
- Nove! 
- Quanto fa 6 x 6? 
- Trentasei! 
E così via con ogni domanda che il direttore presuppone che un allievo della terza debba conoscere. Il direttore guarda la maestra e le dice: 
- Credo che Pierino possa andare in terza... 
La maestra dice al direttore: 
- Posso fargli io qualche domanda? 
Il direttore e Pierino acconsentono. Allora la maestra: 
- Una mucca ne ha quattro ma io ne ho solo due, che cosa sono? 
- Le gambe! 
- Cosa c'è nei tuoi pantaloni ma non c'è nei miei? 
Il direttore si domanda come mai la maestra faccia una simile domanda, ma Pierino risponde prontamente: 
- Le tasche! 
- Che cos'è che inizia per "C", finisce per "O", è peloso, saporito e contiene un liquido biancastro? 
Gli occhi del direttore si spalancano prima che lui possa fermare la risposta... ma Pierino con tranquillità: 
- Il cocco! 
La maestra non demorde: 
- Che cos'è che entra duro e rosato ed esce molle ed appiccicoso? 
- La gomma da masticare! 
- Che cos'è che un uomo fa in piedi, una donna da seduta ed un cane su tre zampe? 
Gli occhi del direttore si spalancano ancora di più, ma Pierino candidamente: 
- Stringere la mano! 
La maestra sempre più presa dalla sfida: 
- Ora ti farò alcune domande del tipo "Chi sono io", d'accordo? 
- D'accordo! 
- Infili dei paletti dentro di me. Mi leghi a terra prima di montarmi. Sono bagnata prima che tu abbia finito. 
- La tenda, signora Maestra! 
- Un dito entra dentro di me. Giochi con me quando ti annoi. Rimango con te per tutta la vita. 
Il direttore guarda irrequieto e teso ma... Pierino: 
- L'anello nuziale! 
La maestra si sforza per pensare a delle domande difficilissime: 
- Esisto in diverse misure. Quando non sto bene sgocciolo. Quando mi togli il liquido ti senti bene. 
Pierino: 
- Il naso! 
- Ho un corpo affusolato e rigido. La mia punta è penetrante. Sto spesso in una custodia. 
- La freccia! 
- Quale verbo inizia con "SC", finisce con "ARE" e significa un sacco di divertimento? 
Pierino: 
- Scherzare!!! 
Il direttore tira un sospiro di sollievo e dice alla maestra: 
- Sbattilo in quinta: le ultime dieci risposte le ho sbagliate persino io

----------


## Contabile

Un tenente dei carabinieri si avvicina ad una prostituta e chiede:
- "Senta, quanto vuole per la mia compagnia?"
- "Trenta euro", risponde la prostituta. 
Il tenente a gran voce: 
- Compagniaaaa, avanti!

----------


## Contabile

Il 27 del mese scorso il reparto neuro di un'ospedale viene invaso dai carabinieri. La caposala del reparto temendo fosse successo qualcosa chiede ad uno di loro: "Cosa fate tutti qua?".  
Risposta: "Il comandate ci ha detto che questo mese ci pagano i....n euro".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Contabile

In una scuola media la professoressa di lettere entrando per la sua ora di lezione vede scritto sulla lavagna, in piccolo, la scritta C.....O. 
Volge lo sguardo sulla classe per cercare di capire chi l'ha scritto, ma tutti sono fermi e zitti e con la faccina innocente.
Allora l'insegnante si rassegna a cancellare la scritta e tiene la sua lezione e si ripromette di indagare.  
Il giorno dopo sulla lavagna ritrova la scritta C.....O un poco più visibile, stessa scena del giorno prima, cancella e tiene la sua lezione e si ripromette di indagare.  
La mattina seguente, C.....O e' scritto bello grande in mezzo alla lavagna, ma anche sta volta nessuno si tradisce. Cancella e tiene la sua lezione e si ripromette di indagare.  
La cosa va avanti sino al venerdì, quando la professoressa trova scritto sulla lavagna C.....O in caratteri giganteschi che occupano tutta la larghezza, e sotto in piccolo "più lo strofini, più ingrossa"

----------


## shailendra

E' Natale, un bambino torinese riceve in regalo un bell'orologio ed un bambino siciliano, abitante anch'egli a Torino, riceve invece in regalo una piccola doppietta con le canne mozze. 
Trascorse le vacanze natalizie i due bambini si ritrovano a scuola e naturalmente parlano dei regali ricevuti. Ognuno si innamora del regalo dell'altro e decidono così di scambiarseli. 
Il bambino siciliano torna a casa dal padre tutto contento e gli fa: 
- Guarda papà: ho scambiato la mia lupara per questo bell'orologio tutto d'oro! 
Il padre si rigira e gli ammolla uno schiaffone che gli fa vedere le stelle. 
Il bambino piangente: 
- Ma papà... che ho fatto? Non vedi che è un bell'orologio? 
- Sì, ma quando uno ti dice connuto tu cosa gli rispondi che sugnu le quattru e un quartu?

----------


## Contabile

Ti rendi conto di essere nell' anno 2008 per i seguenti motivi   
1. Per sbaglio inserisci la password nel microonde...
2. Sono anni che non giochi a solitario con carte vere...
3. Hai una lista di 15 numeri di telefono per contattare i tuoi 5 familiari, ma ne chiami forse solo 3.
4. Mandi e-mail alla persona che lavora al tavolo accanto al tuo.
5. Il motivo per cui non ti tieni in contatto con i tuoi amici e familiari è che non hanno indirizzi e-mail.
6. Rimani in macchina e col cellulare chiami a casa per vedere se c'è qualcuno che ti aiuta a portare dentro la spesa...
7. Ogni spot in tv ha un sito web scritto in un angolo dello schermo.
8. Uscire di casa senza cellulare, cosa che hai tranquillamente fatto per i primi 20, 30 (o 60) anni della tua vita, ora ti crea il panico e ti fa tornare indietro per prenderlo.
10. Ti alzi al mattino e ti metti al computer ancora prima di prendere il caffè.
11. Cominci ad arrovellarti il cervello alla ricerca di modi deficienti per sorridere
via web e sms, tipo  :Smile:  :> 8) =) :->
12. Mentre leggi tutto questo ridi e fai SI con la testa.
13. Sei troppo occupato per accorgerti che su questa lista manca il punto 9.
14. Sei tornato indietro per vedere se davvero manca il punto 9...   
... E ORA STAI RIDENDO DA SOLO....RIDI, RIDI!

----------


## Contabile

Un mio amico me lo ha girato via mail ed io ve lo propongo questo test. 
Io l'ho fatto e non vi dico il risultato. Mi sono sorpreso di me stesso! 
Buon test.   *1) Come si va da capo?*
a) Premo un tasto a caso (2 punti)
b) Tengo premuto il tasto "Shift" (la freccia in alto per intenderci), tengo premuto il tasto "CTRL", poi premo in sequenza "Alt" e "Invio" (1 punto)
c) Vado a bussare alla porta del mio capo. Sono una persona educata IO. (3 punti)  *2) Come si stampa un documento word?*
a) Prendo un foglio e ci scrivo "documento word" a penna e in stampatello. Infatti la parola "stampa" viene da "stampatello". (2 punti)
b) Porto il computer in cartoleria e faccio una fotocopia del monitor. (3 punti)
c) Bacio il monitor. Insomma gli "stampo" un bel bacio. (1 punto)  *3) Come si accende il computer?*
a) Che domande, con l'accendino! (1 punto)
b) Con l'interruttore che di solito si trova all'ingresso della stanza attaccato al muro. (2 punti)
c) Basta andare su siti porno. (3 punti)  *4) Cos'è Windows?*
a) E' una vecchia squadra inglese che vinse la coppa dows. Da allora vennero chiamati Win-Dows. (1 punto)
b) You spicche Inglishe? Windows is 'a fenest! (3 punti)
c) Non esiste una roba del genere, non mi freghi! (2 punti)  *5) Cos'è internet?*
a) E' la posizione n° 44 del kamasutra. Sono esperto ciccio! (2 punti)
b) E' un caffè! L'ho visto per strada: internet cafè. Ma non ho mai capito perchè ci mettono una "f" in meno...gnurant! (3 punti)
c) E' quella roba che usa un mio amico per vedere i film porno. (1 punto)  *6) Cosa sono le e-mail?*
a) Tsk, e allora perchè non le chiami anche e-banan, e-per, e-percoc...parla italiano napulità! (3 Punti)
b) Facile: e = "le" in napoletano; mail = "posta" in inglese. Conclusione: le poste inglesi. (1 punto)
c) E' l'abbreviazione di e-ma-il-Napoli-lo-amo-lo-stesso-anche-se-quest'anno-sta-andando-una-merda. (2 punti)     
Soluzioni: *da 6 a 10 punti*:
Non solo hai contato i punti ma ne hai fatti pure pochi! *da 11 a 14 punti*:
Vai a lavorare/studiare invece di leggere minchiate su internet. *da 14 a 18 punti*:
Stai davvero leggendo ancora queste righe??? *oltre 18 punti*:
Non potevi fare oltre 18 strunz!

----------


## Contabile

Tre uomini morti in un incidente d'auto,arrivano al cospetto di San Pietro!!!
Questi allora, per attribuire loro un mezzo di trasporto con cui muoversi pone loro una domanda:
"Quante volte avete tradito vostra moglie?"
Il primo risponde:
"Io sono stato bravo, non ho mai tradito mia moglie."
San Pietro allora replica:
"Bravo, prendi, queste sono le chiavi della Ferrari".
Il secondo risponde:
"Io, Pietro, solo una volta,ma eravamo in un momento di crisi".
San Pietro allora replica:
"Crisi o non crisi, non dovevi tradirla,ma una volta sola è perdonabile, tieni, queste sono le chiavi di una Mercedes".
Il terzo, molto umilmente, risponde:
"Io, invece, sono stato molto cattivo, l'ho tradita ben 10 volte".
San Pietro, a questa risposta, replica:
"Meriteresti l'inferno, ma visto che devi andare in Paradiso, ti ci mando con una Panda arrugginita!!!
Dieci corna non sono perdonabili"!!!
Una settimana dopo, i tre si incontrano casualmente ad un semaforo!!!
Quello alla guida della Mercedes e quello alla guida della Panda guardano invidiosi la Ferrari, ma osservano chi la guida che sta piangendo!!!
Quello della Panda abbassa il finestrino e dice al fortunato:
"Ma cos'hai da piangere??? Non sai proprio accontentarti!!!!"
Questo, continuando a piangere, risponde:
"Non c'entra la Ferrari, ho visto mia moglie passare in bicicletta!!!!"

----------


## shailendra

Furba la donna  
Un uomo e una donna si scontrano in un incidente in macchina.
Le due automobili sono distrutte, anche se nessuno dei due e' ferito.
Riescono a strisciare fuori dalle loro macchine sfasciate e la donna fa
all'uomo:
"Non posso crederci: tu sei un uomo... io una donna.
E ora guarda le nostre macchine: sono completamente distrutte eppure noi siamo illesi. Questo è un segno: Dio voleva che ci incontrassimo e che divenissimo amici e che vivessimo insieme in pace per il resto dei nostri giorni..."
E lui: "Sono d'accordo: deve essere un segno del cielo!"
La donna prosegue:
"E guarda quest'altro miracolo...La mia macchina è demolita ma la bottiglia di vino non si e' rotta. Di certo Dio voleva che noi bevessimo questo vino per celebrare il nostro fortunato incontro..."
La donna gli passa la bottiglia, lui la apre, se ne beve praticamente meta' e la passa a lei...Ma la donna richiude la bottiglia e la rida' a lui...
L'uomo le chiede: "Tu non bevi??"
E lei risponde: "No... io aspetterò che arrivi la polizia..."

----------


## Francois

*Io cado davanti alle ragazze...* 
io: soggetto 
cado: predicato verbale 
davanti ai ragazzi: figura di m.....a!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## shailendra

E' un pò vecchiotta, ma magari qualcuno non la sa...del resto, sto quasi finendo la scorta delle mie barzellette...almeno di quelle che ritengo più carine...  
Un bambino sardo, pochi giorni prima di Natale, scrive la sua letterina: 
- Caro Babbo Natale, quest'anno vorrei in regalo un trenino elettrico! 
Dopodiché, la affranca la imbusta e la spedisce. 
La mattina di Natale, però, non trova il regalo che aspettava.
Senza perdersi troppo d'animo, allora, spedisce una seconda lettera: 
- Cara Befana, come regalo per l'Epifania desidero un trenino! 
Ma anche il giorno dell'Epifania l'amara sorpresa: nessun trenino. 
Infuriato, il piccolo sardo va al Presepe, si mette in tasca la statuetta di Gesù Bambino e scrive una terza lettera: 
- Cara Madonna, se vuoi rivedere il tuo bambino vivo...

----------


## ISA

:Smile: secondo voi peerche' non riesco ad aprire gli allegati .pps :Smile:  :Frown:  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> secondo voi perché non riesco ad aprire gli allegati .pps

  
Perché ti manca il Power Point.

----------


## Contabile

In un cinema si sta proiettando un film a "luci rosse", in platea si sente una signora che inizia a dimenarsi facendo:
- AH,AH,AH,AH!!
Le persone intorno iniziano ad infastidirsi e la richiamano dicendo:
- Va bè che è un film porno, però signora, si controlli!!!
La signora continua con i suoi mugolii ed allora i vicini chiamano il direttore che si avvicina e le dice:
- Signora, che diamine, si controlli!
Ma lei, imperturbabile, continua ancora:
- AH,AH,AH,AH!!
Allora, il direttore, vedendo la sua insistenza, dice:
- Va bè, mi faccia vedere il suo biglietto!
La signora glielo mostra ed il direttore, un poco meravigliato, replica:
- Ecco, signora, questo è un biglietto di Galleria e lei invece è in Platea!
La signora, a quella esclamazione, replica a sua volta:
- AH,AH,AH,AH, ed io è di là che sono caduta!

----------


## shailendra

Un giovane avvocato ha appena aperto il suo studio. Comunica dunque al portiere dello stabile che, nel caso in cui si presentasse qualche cliente, lo avvisasse in anticipo.
Dopo un po' suona il citofono ed il custode:
- Avvocato... sta salendo una persona per voi!
- Va bene, va bene, grazie!
Allora l'avvocato socchiude la porta, si mette dietro la scrivania e fa finta di parlare al telefono per darsi un certo tono, e una certa importanza.
Entra la persona e lui fa segno con la mano di accomodarsi, nel frattempo parla di cause risolte con un collega immaginario, e si dilunga nel discorso per far sentire al potenziale cliente di cosa lui è capace. Dopo un po' dice al collega immaginario:
- Ora ti devo salutare che ho qui una persona, ci risentiamo, fammi sapere per quella causa
che aggiusto tutto io.
A questo punto l'avvocato si rivolge all'uomo seduto di fronte a lui:
- Prego, mi dica in cosa posso esserle utile!
- Ma veramente sono il tecnico della Telecom, son venuto ad attacare i fili del telefono...

----------


## Contabile

Una prostituta necessita di una visita ginecologica. 
Si reca dal ginecologo e questi dopo averla visitata le chiede:
"Ha notato di perdite abbondanti durante il ciclo?" 
La prostituta senza esitazione, risponde:
"Si, dai 1.500 ai 2.000 euro al giorno!!"

----------


## maxrobby

Dopo una lunga notte d'amore, lui nota una foto di un altro uomo sul 
comodino. 
E comincia a preoccuparsi. 
- Questo è tuo marito? - chiede nervosamente. 
- No, sciocchino... - risponde lei, accoccolandosi a lui. 
- E' il tuo fidanzato, allora? 
- Niente affatto! - risponde lei, mordicchiandogli l'orecchio. 
- E' tuo padre o tuo fratello? - insiste lui, sperando di rassicurarsi. 
- No, no, no! Sei così affascinante quando sei geloso! 
- Beh, allora mi vuoi dire chi è questo? Si può sapere?!? O mi devo incavolare???
- No, non arrabbiarti, stupidino ... quello sono io prima dell'operazione...

----------


## maxrobby

Un esperto cacciatore si reca in un armeria per acquistare un fucile dotato di un mirino di ultima generazione. 
Il proprietario del negozio gli mostra diversi modelli, ma quello che interessa al cliente è il più costoso. Talmente costoso che ad un certo punto sembra voler rinunciare all'acquisto. 
A quel punto il proprietario oltre a descrivere l'oggetto minuziosamente gli da la possibilità di provarlo. Escono dal negozio e dice di puntare il fucile verso un casolare in aperta campagna: 
- Vede quella è casa mia, è esattamente a 4 chilometri da qui! 
Il cliente lo prova: 
- Effettivamente questo mirino è eccezionale! Sembra di avere la sua casa qui a 10 metri, invece sono ben 4 chilometri! 
Il cacciatore continua a guardare verso il casolare quando ad un certo punto vede una donna bionda completamente nuda che gira per casa, lo fa notare al negoziante che, dopo aver guardato, afferma che la donna è sua moglie, forse appena uscita dalla doccia. 
Il cacciatore continua a guardare ed ad un certo punto esclama: 
- Ma c'è anche un uomo nudo! 
L'armaiolo guarda e riconosce il postino ...: 
- Guardi, sa cosa le dico? Il fucile glielo regalo se con due proiettili colpisce mia moglie alla testa ed il postino nelle parti intime! 
Il cacciatore prende la mira e risponde: 
- SA CHE FORSE CE LA FACCIO CON UN COLPO SOLO?!?

----------


## shailendra

- Una donna manager in carriera, temporaneamente per lavoro a Parigi, riceve una lettera dal suo fidanzato che vive in un altro Paese. La lettera diceva quanto segue:
"Cara Claudia, non posso più continuare la nostra relazione. La distanza che ci separa è troppo grande. Devo ammettere che ti sono stato infedele 10 volte da quando te ne sei andata e penso che né tu né io meritiamo questo. Mi dispiace. Per favore restituiscimi le foto che ti ho mandato. Con affetto, Roberto"
La donna, molto ferita, chiese a tutte le sue colleghe di lavoro che le regalassero foto dei loro fidanzati, amici, zii, cugini, fratelli ecc. Insieme alla foto di Roberto mise tutte quelle regalatele dalle amiche. C'erano 57 foto nella busta e una nota che diceva: "Roberto, perdonami, non riesco a ricordarmi chi cazzo sei. Cerca la tua foto nel pacchetto e restituiscimi il resto."

----------


## hillary

......:d:d:d

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ritorna l'ora solare. Vista la recessione le lancette dell'orologio dovranno tornare indietro almeno di ottanta minuti.   :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

la più famosa ginnasta russa? *Cihollanka Sbilenka*  
il ministro dei trasporti cinese? *Fur Gon Cin* 
il più famoso cuoco giapponese?* Sonasega Suisughi* 
il più famoso saltatore in lungo arabo? *Dalì Allàh* 
il più famoso avvocato italiano? *Massimo Della Pena* 
il più famoso sarto giapponese? *Sumi Sura* 
il più famoso farmacista cinese? *Chan Ka She* 
la più famosa dottoressa spagnola? *Dolores Depanza* 
la più famosa meretrice greca? *Mika Theladogratis*   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Buona giornata

----------


## danilo sciuto

Il più scarso giocatore giapponese? *Ioca Poco Ma Ioca* 
Il più grande tuffatore giapponese ?  *Cu Fu Ca M'ammuttau*

----------


## shailendra

Il nuovo prete della parrocchia era molto nervoso per la sua prima Messa e quasi non riusciva a parlare. 
Domandò quindi all'Arcivescovo come poteva fare per rilassarsi e questi gli suggerì di mettere un pochino di Tequila nell'acqua della Messa.
Così fece.
Si sentì così bene che avrebbe potuto fare la predica in mezzo ad una tempesta.
Però quando tornò in canonica, trovò la seguente lettera dell'Arcivescovo:
Caro Don Augusto,qualche appunto spicciolo:
la prossima volta metta un po' di Tequila nell'acqua, non viceversa, e non sta bene mettere limone e sale sul bordo del calice.
La manica della tonaca non deve essere usata come tovagliolo.
Ci sono 10 comandamenti e non 12.
Ci sono 12 discepoli e non 10.
Non ci si riferisce a Giuda come quel figlio di puttana, e nessuno ha mai detto che suo padre era un ricchione.
La toilette dove ha urinato a metà Messa in realtà era il confessionale....
...e non è bello bestemmiare perché non hanno messo lo sciacquone.
L'iniziativa di chiamare il pubblico a battere le mani è stata lodevole, però ballare la Macarena e fare il trenino mi pare esagerato.
L'Acqua Santa serve per benedire e non per rinfrescarsi la nuca sudata.
Le Ostie vanno distribuite ai fedeli che si comunicano, non devono essere considerate alla stregua delle patatine come aperitivo accompagnato dal Vin Santo.
Quello sulla croce, anche se con la barba assomiglia a Che Guevara non era lui ma Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo.
Cerchi di indossare le mutande, e quando ha caldo eviti di rinfrescarsi tirando su la tonaca.
I peccatori quando muoiono vanno all'inferno, non a farsi fottere.
La Messa deve durare 1 ora circa e non due tempi da 45 minuti, e quello che girava vestito di nero è il Sacrestano, non quel cornuto dell'arbitro.
Quello che le stava seduto a fianco ero io, il suo Arcivescovo, non ...una checca in gonna rossa.
La formula finale corretta è la Messa è finita, andate in pace e non Che mal di testa, andate tutti fuori dai ciglioni.
Per il resto, mi pare andasse tutto bene.
L'Arcivescovo

----------


## Contabile

Elena e Patrizia sono due prostitute che adorano il tennis.
Decidono pertanto di dedicarsi una domenica per loro non pensando al lavoro.
Fittano un campo e chiedono l'ausilio di un arbitro.
L'arbitro (ignaro della professione delle due) prende posto e chiede: Chi batte?
Le due amiche rispondono: Oggi non siamo in servizio.

----------


## Contabile

Eva è furibonda. Ritiene che Adamo lo tradisca con un'altra donna.
Ogni giorno è un litigio continuo.
Alla fine Adamo non ce la fa più.
Chiama Eva e le dice: Cara, non devi temere nulla, non ti tradisco. Se non mi credi contami le costole.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Da diversi giorni è un continuo litigare perché non si trova un accordo su una certa situazione tra un marito e una moglie. 
Al terzo giorno di litigio lei dice a lui: "Ho trovato una soluzione così smettiamo di litigare."  
Lui di rimando: "Quale sarebbe?" 
Lei: " Tu ammetti di avere torto ed io ti do ragione per questa tua affermazione"

----------


## hillary

Si dice in giro che chi ha gli occhi azzurri è perchè ha la testa piena d'acqua............
Pensa a chi li ha marroni... 
********************************
Lui: 'Amore, ho una barzelletta che ti farà cadere le tette dal ridere...'
Poi la guarda nuda e dice: 'No...forse te l'ho già raccontata... 
********************************
Reception di un hotel. Un tipo urta il seno di una signora .
Lui: 'Se ha il cuore morbido come il seno saprà perdonarmi'
Lei: 'Se ha l'uccello duro come il gomito, stanza 241.' 
********************************
Se ti capita di andare in giro per la città in bici e ti accorgi di sentirti felice e appagato, guarda bene.. forse hai dimenticato il sellino... 
********************************
Una ragazza va da un prete per parlargli: 'Padre, io ho comprato due pappagalline.
Volevo insegnargli a parlare, ma loro dicono solo una frase!'.
'E cosa dicono? ' 'Ciao, siamo due prostitute! Vuoi divertirti un po'?'.
'Accidenti... Che scandalo! Fai cosi: 'Io ho due pappagalli maschi a cui ho insegnato invece a pregare e leggere la bibbia! Li mettiamo vicini cosi i miei lo insegneranno alle tue!'.
'Oh grazie, grazie infinite!'.
La ragazza porta le pappagalle, le mette vicino a quelli del prete che stavano
dicendo il rosario. Le due iniziano: 'Ciao, siamo due prostitute! Volete divertirvi un po'?'.
E un pappagallo all'altro: 'Metti via la bibbia Frank! Le nostre preghiere sono state esaudite!' 
********************************
Aforisma del giorno:
'Ricordati che l'uomo è fatto di polvere ...' (Gesù Cristo)
'... e più polvere c'è, ... più l'uomo è fatto' (Lapo Elkann) 
******************************
- Hai sentito? Il nostro capo è morto.
- Si.
- E' tutto il tempo che mi sto chiedendo chi sia morto con lui.
- Come sarebbe ... 'con lui'?
- Ma sì, ho visto che c'era scritto:'...con lui muore uno dei nostri più instancabili lavoratori ..' 
***************************************
Un impresario a un altro:
- Come mai i tuoi impiegati arrivano sempre così puntuali?
- Facile, 30 impiegati e solo 20 posti auto 
**************************************
- Noi cerchiamo un uomo che non ha paura di nessun lavoro e che non si dà mai malato...
- Bene, mi assuma, che vi aiuto a cercarlo 
****************************************
- Rossi, lo so che il suo stipendio non è sufficiente per potersi sposare, ma un giorno me ne sarà riconoscente. 
****************************************
- Capo, posso uscire due ore prima oggi? Mia moglie vuole andare per negozi con me'
- Non se ne parla nemmeno!
- Grazie capo, lo sapevo che non mi avrebbe lasciato nei casini........ 
****************************************
Un bagnino sulla spiaggia sta mangiando un super panino.
Arriva un bambino albanese e gli dice:'sono 3 giorni che non mangio'
E lui:'Bene, puoi far il bagno!' 
***************************************
Guerra epica tra greci e siculi. Il capo dei greci esorta i suoi:'Avanti figli di Troia!!'
E il capo dei siculi risponde:'Amuninni figghi i bottana!' 
***************************************
Un elefante dice ad un cammello:'Come mai hai le tette sulla schiena?'
E l'altro:'ma dimmi tu se me lo deve dire uno col cazzo sulla faccia! 
***************************************
Fra amiche.
'Marisa, ma come hai fatto ad arrivare vergine al matrimonio?'
'Culo, tanto culo!' 
***************************************
Un ragazzo invita una ragazza a casa sua. Dopo averla fatta accomodare le dice:'Vuoi del whisky?'
E lei:'Beh, un dito'
E lui:'Non vuoi prima il whisky?' 
***************************************
Un bambino chiede alla zia:'Zia, zia, perché non hai bambini?'
E lei:'Perché la cicogna non me li ha portati'
'Cambiare uccello no?'

----------


## Contabile

Si segnala un numero amico cui rivolgersi per la definizione di una qualsiasi controversia. 
Primo contatto e consulenza gratuita. 
Incontri successivi costo consulenza  1,50. 
Il numero è: te sei zero uno zero sei sei uno zero.

----------


## Patty76

La mamma è quella che ti insegna a rispettare il lavoro degli altri: 
- Se dovete ammazzarvi, fatelo fuori di qui, che ho appena pulito!  
La mamma è quella che ti insegna a pregare: 
- Prega Dio che non ti sia caduto sul tappeto!  
La mamma è quella che ti insegna a rispettare le tempistiche di lavoro: 
- Se non pulisci la tua camera entro domenica, ti faccio pulire l'intera casa per un mese!  
La mamma è quella che ti insegna la logica: 
- Perché lo dico io, ecco perché!  
La mamma è quella che ti insegna ad essere previdente: 
- Assicurati di avere le mutande pulite, non sia mai fai un incidente e ti devono visitare!  
La mamma è quella che ti insegna l'ironia: 
- Prova a ridere e ti faccio piangere io!  
La mamma è quella che ti insegna la tecnica dell'osmosi: 
- Chiudi la bocca e mangia!  
La mamma è quella che ti insegna il contorsionismo: 
- Guarda che sei sporco dietro, sul collo!  
La mamma è quella che ti insegna la resistenza: 
- Non ti alzi finché non hai finito quello che hai nel piatto!  
La mamma è quella che ti insegna a non essere ipocrita: 
- Te l'ho già detto mille volte di non farlo, non fare finta di niente!  
La mamma è quella che ti insegna il ciclo della Natura: 
- Come ti ho fatto, ti disfo!  
La mamma è quella che ti insegna il comportamento da non tenere: 
- Smettila di comportarti come tuo padre!  
La mamma è quella che ti insegna cos'è l'invidia: 
- Ci sono milioni di poveri bambini che non hanno genitori meravigliosi

----------


## burrodicacao

> La mamma è ..........

  Questa è una delle più carine !!

----------


## Contabile

Due extraterrestri, lui alto e muscoloso, lei tutta curve, atterrano vicino alla villa di due terrestri che, passati i primi attimi di paura, cercano di fraternizzare.
I terrestri offrono loro cibo, poi chiacchierano e alla sera decidono di fare allamore scambiandosi di coppia.
Cosi' in camera da letto i due si spogliano, ma per la donna terrestre cè una grande delusione: l'alieno possiede un cosino minuscolo.
L'alieno pero' si tira l'orecchio destro e, meraviglia, il suo cosino si allunga a dismisura.
La donna spalanca gli occhi: "Sì, ora non è male come lunghezza, però è un pò misero come diametro...".
Allora l'alieno si tira l'orecchio sinistro e il suo coso si allarga e diventa enorme.
Cosi' per tutta la notte fanno lamore.
La mattina dopo i 4 fanno colazione e poi i due alieni ripartono.
La donna allora si rivolge al marito: "Caro, è stata una esperienza spaziale... e a te, dimmi, come è andata ?".
"Non saprei, che strane abitudini! Per tutta la notte non ha fatto che tirarmi le orecchie!".

----------


## shailendra

"Scusi, per l'ospedale?". "Alla prima curva, vada dritto!".

----------


## Deliese

> "Scusi, per l'ospedale?". "Alla prima curva, vada dritto!".

----------


## studiocontabileab

due maiali entrano in tribunale e fanno: noi qua siamo...avete domande da porci? ahahahaha

----------


## Contabile

Secolo XVII. Il capitano di una nave riceve cattive notizie: "Capitano, una nave pirata si sta avvicinando!". E il capitano: "Non preoccupatevi, siate forti, li possiamo battere! Portatemi la mia camicia rossa!". Il capitano prende la sua spada e cosi' pure i marinai e dopo furiosa battaglia i pirati sono respinti. La sera i marinai parlano degli avvenimenti del giorno. Sono molto fieri del loro capitano che si e' battuto con molto coraggio contro i pirati. Ad un certo punto uno di loro chiede al capitano: "Ma perche' avete chiesto prima della battaglia la vostra camicia rossa?". E il capitano: "E' semplice. La camicia e' dello stesso colore del sangue, per cui se sono ferito voi non ve ne accorgete e cosi' non avete paura e siete piu' forti!". Ovviamente tutti approvano il saggio comportamento del capitano. Alcuni giorni dopo sono avvistate numerose navi di pirati e la cattiva notizia e' portata al capitano. Ma il capitano urla ai suoi marinai: "Non e' nulla! Portatemi i miei pantaloni marroni!".

----------


## Contabile

Baldini, Bocelli Fiorello a Viva Radio 2  Visiona il filmato 
Era d’agosto, ed un povero uccelletto
Ferito dalla fionda di un maschietto
And&#242; a riposare un’ala offesa
Sulla finestra aperta di una chiesa. 
Dalle tendine del confessionale
Il parroco intravide l’animale,
ma pressato da molti peccatori
che pentirsi volean dei loro errori,
rinchiuse le tendine e come niente
riprese a confessare la sua gente. 
Ed in ginocchio si potea vedere
Fedeli che dicevano preghiere.
Ma una donna not&#242; l’animaletto.
Lo prese e con amor lo pose in petto;
ma ad un tratto, un improvviso cinguettio
ruppe il silenzio nel tempio di Dio. 
Rise qualcuno, e il prete a quel rumore
Il ruolo abbandon&#242; di confessore
S’arrampic&#242; sul portico veloce
E di lass&#249; parl&#242; ad alta voce/:
Fratelli chi ha l’uccello, per favore,
vada fuori dal tempio del Signore.” 
I maschi, a tal invito, con rossore,
s’alzaron tutti ma con gran stupore,
e il prete a quell’errore madornale,
“Fermi-grid&#242;-Mi sono espresso male;
rientrate tutti e statemi a sentire;
SOL CHI PIGLIO’ L’UCCELLO DEVE USCIRE. 
A testa bassa e la corona in mano,
Le donne si alzarono piano piano.
Grid&#242; il prelato: “STO SBAGLIANDO ANCORA,
RESTATE TUTTE QUANTE FIGLIE AMATE, IO NON
VOLEVO DIR QUEL CHE PENSATE”. 
Poi per chiarire ritorn&#242; a dire:
“Sol chi prese l’uccello deve uscire,
-per&#242; aggiunse a voce alta e tesa-
“alludo a chi l’uccello prese in chiesa”. 
Mortificate e nello stesso istante
Le monache si alzaron tutte quante-
Quindi, con evidente batticuore,
lasciarono la casa del Signore. 
“SANTE, BEATE” – esclam&#242; il prelato,
“SORELLE PERDONATE, HO ANCORA SBAGLIATO.
“Insomma deve uscire piano piano
“chi in questo istante ha l’uccello in mano”. 
Una fanciulla, assieme al fidanzato,
nascosta in un angolo celato
pallida, sussurr&#242; con viso assorto:
“TE LO DICEVO IO, SE NE’ ACCORTO.

----------


## Patty76

Una coppietta sta festeggiando il San Valentino in un ristorante molto famoso, ad un certo punto la donna guarda verso il bancone del bar e con un'espressione molto schifata dice al suo ragazzo: 
- Lo vedi quell'uomo laggiù? E' il mio ex marito, beve da quando abbiamo divorziato 3 anni fa... 
Alché l'uomo scioccato risponde: 
- Davvero?!? Incredibile... non avevo mai sentito di qualcuno che avesse festeggiato così a lungo...

----------


## giotto

Mettetevi alla prova!!!!!!!!   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## shailendra

Una suora per strada:
"Oh no ... ho pestato una merda.
Cazzo ho detto merda.
Minchia ho detto cazzo.
Fanculo, tanto non volevo neanche fare la suora!"

----------


## giotto

Buongiorno a tutti!!!!

----------


## giotto

Papà, è vero? Ho sentito che in certi paesi in Africa un uomo non conosce la propria moglie finché non la sposa... - 
Succede in tutti i paesi, figliolo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## giotto

Marito e moglie camminando nel bosco sentono dei lamenti, li seguono e trovano una volpe intrappolata in una tagliola. La liberano e, con loro grande stupore, questa si mette a parlare:
- Grazie per avermi liberato, per dimostrare la mia gratitudine esaudirò due desideri a testa, ma sappiate che ciò che chiederete succederà anche al consorte, ma moltiplicato per mille!
Si fa avanti l'uomo che, dopo averci pensato, dice:
- Voglio diventare famoso!
La volpe risponde:
- Sarà fatto, ma sappi che tua moglie sarà mille volte più famosa di te. E il secondo desiderio?
- Voglio essere ricco.
- Fatto. Ma tua moglie sarà mille volte più ricca di te!
Quindi è il turno della moglie, che dice:
- Voglio diventare la donna più bella del mondo!
- Fatto, ma tuo marito sarà mille volte più bello. E poi?
- Voglio avere UN PICCOLO INFARTO... 
MORALE: Le donne sono sempre più avanti, c'è poco da fare. 
Se sei una donna, la storiella finisce qui, 
Se sei un uomo, vai verso il basso e continua a leggere. 
RIPETO: SE SEI UNA DONNA NON ANDARE OLTRE! 
Fine della storia: 
Il marito ebbe un infarto MILLE VOLTE PIU' PICCOLO, in pratica non se ne accorse neanche. Lasciò la moglie e, essendo bello, ricco e famoso, ebbe una vita stupenda. 
MORALE: Le donne pensano sempre di essere più avanti, gli uomini lo sanno, le lasciano fare e si godono lo spettacolo. 
Inoltre, se chi legge è una donna, ecco la prova che non fate mai quello che vi si dice.

----------


## missturtle

:Mad:  ci ho provato  :Mad:  ma come si fa a non leggere!  :Big Grin:  la curiosità è femmina no?  :Big Grin:

----------


## missturtle

calcio bagno maglietta - Google Video  :Big Grin: 
Differenze:
Una coppia di fidanzati a letto: amore sei meraviglioso
Una coppia di amanti a letto: amore mi fai impazzire
Una coppia sposata a letto: Uhm... beige... si, il soffitto vorrei farlo beige  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Contabile

In un paesino montano del lombardo c'è solo un toro, di proprietà di un contadino, e tutti devono pagare questo contadino per far coprire le loro vacche dal toro.
Un giorno, in consiglio comunale, si vota di comprare il toro del contadino e farne un bene pubblico.
Tirando il prezzo per giorni, riescono alla fine a comprare il toro dal contadino, ma quando si tratta di coprire vacche, il toro non alza un dito, zero.
Disperati, i contadini e il sindaco vanno dal vecchio padrone del toro e gli chiedono come mai non voglia più coprire le vacche. Questi se ne va a vedere il toro, e lo trova nel suo recinto che bruca tranquillo.
"Ué, toro" gli dice "Perché non copri più?"
E il toro gli fa:
"Ué, pirla, adesso sono impiegato comunale!

----------


## Contabile

Una ragazza è in ospedale per un banale intervento ma mentre è nel blocco operatorio vive una strana esperienza, vede Dio che le tende la mano.
- E' arrivata la mia ora?
- No di certo - risponde Dio - ti rimangono ancora 43 anni, 22 giorni e 5 ore di vita.
Rassicurata da queste parole la ragazza decide alcuni giorni dopo di sottoporsi ad alcuni interventi e si fa fare liposuzione su addome e cosce, lifting al viso, seno nuovo, collagene al labbro superiore, protesi per rialzare i glutei; limare 2 costole per avere la vita più sottile. Esce finalmente dall'ospedale, inguainata in un meraviglioso abitino Tom Ford per Gucci, tacchi 12 cm, assolutamente splendida e pronta x una nuova vita ancora molto lunga.
Quando attraversa la strada e... vruummm, viene messa sotto da un tir. Qualche attimo dopo si trova davanti a Dio, e incredula fa:
- Scusa, ma... non mi avevi detto che avevo ancora oltre 40 anni di vita?
E Dio dall'alto della sua saggezza rispose
- Caspita... non ti avevo riconosciuta!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## shailendra

Due bimbi. 
- Io per Natale mi faccio regalare un trenino elettrico e tu? 
- Io una scatola di Tampax... 
- E che cosa sono? 
- Non lo so, ma so che si può giocare a tennis, saltare, nuotare, sciare e fare tante altre cose..

----------


## Contabile

Cosa vuoi vedere? Divertitevi e non pensate a male e non date tutto per scontato.

----------


## Contabile

Visto che si sono due giorni di vacanza più o meno per non perdere la concentrazione suggerisco:

----------


## shailendra

Due sui carabinieri per iniziare la settimana.... 
L' appuntato al maresciallo : "per fare un po' di spazio in archivio possiamo bruciare i fascicoli più vecchi di 10 anni?
Il Maresciallo: "Ottima idea, ma per sicurezza fai prima le fotocopie...." 
===================== 
Sciagura aerea nei pressi di Roma. Si e' schiantato un elicottero in un cimitero.
I carabinieri hanno già estratto 685 corpi e stanno ancora scavando..

----------


## Patty76

Una coppia decide di passare le ferie in una spiaggia dei Caraibi, nello stesso hotel dove passarono la luna di miele 20 anni prima. Però per problemi di lavoro, la moglie non può accompagnare subito il marito: l'avrebbe raggiunto alcuni giorni dopo. 
Quando l'uomo arriva, entra nella camera dell'hotel e vede che c'è un computer con l'accesso ad internet. Decide allora di inviare una e-mail a sua moglie, ma sbaglia una lettera dell'indirizzo e, senza accorgersene, lo manda ad un altro indirizzo. 
La e-mail viene ricevuta da una vedova che stava rientrando dal funerale di suo marito e che decide di vedere i messaggi ricevuti. Suo figlio, entrando in casa poco dopo, vede sua madre svenuta davanti al computer e sul video vede la e-mail che lei stava leggendo: "Cara sposa, sono arrivato. Tutto bene. Probabilmente ti sorprenderai di ricevere mie notizie per e-mail, ma adesso anche qui hanno il computer ed è possibile inviare messaggi alle persone care. Appena arrivato mi sono assicurato che fosse tutto a posto anche per te quando arriverai venerdi prossimo... Ho molto desiderio di rivederti e spero che il tuo viaggio sia tranquillo, come lo è stato il mio. 
N.B. Non portare molti vestiti, perchè qui fa un caldo infernale!"

----------


## giotto

Sicurezza sul lavoro!!!!!!   :EEK!:  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## shailendra

Tra gay: "Pronto sono Dario, c'é Marco?? No Marco e' a letto con gli
orecchioni!!! Che stronzo!! Poteva anche dirmelo che c'era una festa!!

----------


## shailendra

Il paziente: - Infermiera, mi dia un bacio!
L'infermiera: - No.
Il paziente: - La prego, infermiera, mi dia un bacio.
- No di certo.
- Infermiera, andiamo, solo un bacio!
- Veramente non dovrei nemmeno stare stesa nel letto con lei!

----------


## Deliese

*Alcune regole per i piloti:* 
· ogni decollo è facoltativo. Ogni atterraggio è obbligatorio. 
· In caso di dubbio, affidarsi allalta quota. Non si è mai registrata una collisione con il cielo. 
· Le eliche di un aereo non servono che a tenere fresco il pilota. Infatti, quando si fermano il pilota comincia a sudare. 
· Il solo momento quando ha i troppo carburante è quando stai andando a fuoco. 
· Stai fuori dalle nuvole. Quella striscia argentea di cui tutti parlano potrebbe essere un altro aereo che viaggia in direzione opposta. 
· Si comincia sempre con un sacco pieno di fortuna e un sacco vuoto di esperienza. Il trucco sta nel colmare il sacco dellesperienza prima che si sia svuotato quello della fortuna. 
· Ci sono tre semplici regole perché un volo fili liscio. Disgraziatamente, nessuno sa quali siano.

----------


## shailendra

Un bimbo torna a casa da scuola molto triste e dice alla mamma: "La maestra è sempre gentile con tutti i miei compagni tranne che con me! Chiama gli altri Giorgino, Robertino, Paolino, Marchino e a me invece no!".
La mamma lo consola: "Non te la prendere Pompeo... te lo spiego quando sarai più grande....

----------


## Francois

Buon pranzo a tutti'
guaratevi questo video &#232; troppo forte :Big Grin:    :EEK!:  url=http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=uWTPxCF7evI   :EEK!:

----------


## nickcarter

Un carabiniere chiama il centralino della clinica di ostetricia:
- Buonasera, sono Salvo Span&#242;, credo che avremo presto bisogno di una camera perch&#233;  mia moglie ha rotte le acque!
- D'accordo! E' il primo figlio?
- No, no! Sono il marito!!

----------


## Deliese

LE REGOLE PER GIOCARE A GOLF SUL LETTO:
1. Ogni giocatore dovrebbe avere il suo equipaggiamento, di solito due palle e una mazza.
2. Il gioco deve essere approvato dal proprietario della buca.
3. Al contrario del golf all'aperto, lo scopo e' di far entrare la mazza nel buco e non le palle.
4. Per un gioco migliore, la mazza deve avere una rigida impugnatura. Il proprietario della buca puo' controllare prima del gioco l'effettiva rigidita' dell'attrezzo.
5. Il proprietario della buca si riserva la possibilita' di accorciare la mazza per evitare danneggiamenti alla buca stessa.
6. Lo scopo e' di effettuare tutti i tiri necessari al proprietario della buca per essere soddisfatto del gioco. Un fallimento in questo caso potrebbe risultare in un divieto ad effettuare altre partite.
7. E' considerata maleducazione giocare appena arrivati alla buca. Il giocatore con un po' di esperienza normalmente ammira prima l'intero campo di gioco, facendo attenzione ai bunkers.
8. I giocatori sono avvertiti di non menzionare altre buche su cui hanno giocato o stanno giocando al proprietario attuale. E' stato rilevato un possibile danneggiamento dell'equipaggiamento del giocatore in caso di arrabbiature del proprietario.
9. Si prega i giocatori di avere indumenti anti pioggia, per ogni evenienza.
10. I giocatori non si devono aspettare di avere la buca sempre pronta per giocare. Alcuni possono restare imbarazzati se e' temporaneamente in riparazione. Si avverte i giocatori di avere molto tatto in queste situazioni. I giocatori piu' esperti trovano diversi modi di giocare in questi casi.
11. I giocatori sono avvisati di ottenere il permesso del proprietario prima di fare la nona buca retro.
12. Il gioco lento e' preferito. Comunque il proprietario puo' richiedere ai giocatori una velocita' piu' elevata, a causa di forza maggiore.
13. E' considerata un'ottima performance, tempo permettendo, di giocare la stessa buca piu' volte nella stessa partita.
14. Il proprietario della buca e' la sola persona che puo' giudicare chi sia il miglior giocatore. 
N.B.: Si avvisano i giocatori di pensarci due volte prima di diventare membro di una buca. Nuove regole possono essere introdotte o le vecchie modificate dal proprietario. Per questo molti giocatori preferiscono ancora giocare diverse buche.

----------


## shailendra

Due amici s'incontrano dopo tanto tempo, si salutano e mentre uno si mette a raccontare tutto ciò che ha fatto nel tempo trascorso senza vedersi, l'altro risponde:
- Siamo qui...
Allora un po' spazientito e curioso di sapere, l'altro comincia a fargli domande:
- Come va il lavoro?
E l'altro:
- Siamo qui...
- La famiglia come va?
- Siamo qui...
- Come è andato il viaggio in Africa?
A questa domanda, finalmente il reticente comincia a sbottonarsi:
- Un bel posto! Eravamo trranquilli a fare escursioni, quando ad un tratto mi sono allontanato un po' dal resto della comitiva, ed una tribù di africani mi ha subito accerchiato. Il capo tribù ora minaccioso mi fa: "O il culo o la vita!!!"
- Allora?!?
- Beh... siamo qui...

----------


## nickcarter

Una signora entra in un negozio di intimo vestendo con abbigliamento molto succinto. 
Chiede: "vorrei quel completino canotta e mutandina, quanto costano?"
Il commesso risponde: "15 euro la canotta 10 la mutandina"
Signora: "possiamo aggiustarci col prezzo?"
Commesso: "17 la canotta 8 la mutandina"
Signora: "ancora un piccolo aggiusto?"
Commesso: "20 la canotta 5 la mutandina"
Signora "senta lei, ma  non è che sta tentando di farmi alzare la canotta e abbassare la mutandina?"

----------


## Deliese

Due carabinieri in un parcheggio stanno affannosamente cercando di aprire la loro Mercedes con una gruccia. Tenta e ritenta non riescono assolutamente a far scattare la serratura ed aprire la portiera. Quello con la gruccia si ferma un attimo per riprendere fiato, quando l'altro, con una certa urgenza, gli dice: "Cazzo, sbrigati che sta iniziando a piovere e non ho tirato su la capotte!"

----------


## Contabile

Mentre ero in "vacanza" ho visitato dei posti strani e li ho fotografati  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## shailendra

Un giorno non ce l'ho fatta più, ho preso la mia ragazza e le ho detto:
"Cara, io sto con te perchè mi accontento." E lei mi ha risposto: "Io
invece non mi accontento: sto anche con un altro."

----------


## danilo sciuto

1. Meglio una gallina oggi che un uovo domani. Firmato: il gallo 2. Se la prima volta non ti riesce, il paracadutismo non fa per te.  3. Fai attenzione quando leggi libri di medicina.Potresti morire per un errore di stampa (M. Twain) 4. Non &#232; bello ci&#242; che &#232; bello. Figuriamoci ci&#242; che &#232; brutto. 5. Credo che si dovrebbero pagare le tasse con un sorriso. Io ci ho provato, ma loro volevano i soldi. 6. A me le ragazze belle non dicono niente, dico davvero non mi dicono proprio niente, non mi dicono niente non mi telefonano non mi scrivono, niente di niente. 7.Mia moglie dice che sono troppo ficcanaso. O almeno cos&#236; scrive nel suo diario.  8.Mamma a Natale faceva il tacchino. Una pessima imitazione.  9.Chi trova un amico trova un tesoro. Chi trova un tesoro se ne fotte dell'amico.  10.Una mela al giorno leva il medico di torno. Una cipolla al giorno leva tutti di torno. 11.La mia maestra cominci&#242; la carriera insegnando in un nido. Dovette smettere per le vertigini.  12. Mia moglie ed io siamo stati felici per vent'anni. Poi ci siamo incontrati.  13.La rovina del mondo sara' l'indifferenza. Ma chi se ne frega! 14.Quando vedo un uomo piangere nel buio della sua stanza, mi domando cosa lo spinga a non accendere la luce. 15.Non bisogna giudicare gli uomini dalle loro amicizie: Giuda frequentava persone irreprensibili! (E. Hemingway) 16.Il postino suona sempre due volte. Il che e' seccante se avete aperto alla prima.  17.Grembiule nero e fiocco azzurro: per un bambino milanista il primo giorno di scuola e' un trauma (Abatantuono) 18.Aldo Biscardi: uno che fa errori di grammatica anche quando pensa. (Beppe Grillo)  19.Errare e' umano. Dare la colpa a un altro ancora di piu' (legge di Jacob).    :Smile:

----------


## nickcarter

Un ragazzo chiede al padre:
"Papà, quanto costa sposarsi?"
"Non lo so figlio mio, io sto ancora pagando..."

----------


## nickcarter

Tratto dalla pagina di cronaca di un giornale locale. 
Incidente tra un furgone ed una utilitaria sulla litoranea.
Il conducente dell' utilitaria perde il braccio destro. La polizia indaga sul sinistro.

----------


## shailendra

Tre monaci in meditazione. Passa un uccello.
Il 1° monaco : " un'aquila!".
Il 2° monaco un anno dopo : "no, e' un falco!".
Il 3° monaco dopo un altro anno :"insomma la smettete di chiacchierare!".

----------


## allrag

Un dottore se ne sta seduto sulla sedia, nel suo studio, dopo aver avuto
un rapporto sessuale
completo con una paziente, meditando su quanto appena successo, e in
coscienza continua a ripetersi:
"Mio Dio, come ho potuto fare una cosa del genere!!! Che vergogna, ho
perso tutta la mia etica
professionale!!! Non farò MAI PIU' una cosa del genere, davvero, pensa se
si sapesse in giro..."
Mentre si sta auto flagellando per il suo gesto, di colpo sulla sua spalla
destra appare un
diavoletto che gli dice:
DAI RETTA A ME, SMETTILA DI FARE IL PIRLA. MA LO SAI CHE C'E UNA QUANTITA'
INCREDIBILE DI DOTTORI CHE HANNO RAPPORTI SESSUALI CON I PROPRI
PAZIENTI?!?!
RAZZA D'INGENUO COSA CREDI, DI ESSERE L'UNICO?! SMETTILA DI COMPORTARTI DA
FARISEO... AMICO, NON HAI
FATTO ASSOLUTAMENTE NIENTE DI MALE. E' LA COSA PIU' COMUNE CHE CI SIA!!! 
Il dottore si convince e comincia a sentirsi molto più sollevato...
Annuisce e pensa:
"Hai proprio ragione,in fin dei conti non ho fatto nulla di male!!" 
Appena detto ciò, sull'altra spalla appare un angioletto che si avvicina
all'orecchio e gli dice: 
RICORDATI CHE SEI UN VETERINARIO, NON TE LO DIMENTICARE, COGLIONE!!
VE-TE-RI-NA-RIO!!!

----------


## Contabile

* Giovedì alle 5 del pomeriggio ci sarà un raduno del Gruppo Mamme. Tutte coloro che vogliono entrare a far parte delle Mamme possono passare dal parroco nel suo ufficio. 
* Il gruppo dei volontari ha deposto tutti gli indumenti. Ora li potrete vedere nel salone parrocchiale. 
* Martedì sera, cena a base di fagioli nel salone parrocchiale. Seguirà concerto. 
* Il gruppo di recupero della fiducia in se stessi si riunisce Giovedì sera alle 7. Per cortesia usate la porta sul retro. 
* Venerdì sera alle 7 i bambini dell'oratorio presenteranno l`"Amleto" di Shakespeare nel salone della chiesa. La comunità è invitata a prendere parte a questa tragedia. 
* Care signore, non dimenticate la vendita dì beneficenza! È un buon modo per liberarvi di quelle cose inutili che vi ingombrano la casa. Portate i vostri mariti. 
* Tema della catechesi di oggi: "Gesù cammina sulle acque". Catechesi di domani: "In cerca di Gesù". 
* Il coro degli ultrasessantenni verrà sciolto per tutta l'estate, con ringraziamenti di tutta la parrocchia. 
* Il torneo di basket delle parrocchie prosegue con la partita di Mercoledì sera: venite a fare il tifo per noi mentre cercheremo di sconfiggere il Cristo Re! 
* Il costo per la partecipazione al Convegno su "preghiera e digiuno" è comprensivo dei pasti 
* Il concerto parrocchiale è stato un grande successo. Un ringraziamento speciale alla figlia del diacono, che si è data da fare per tutta la sera al pianoforte, che come al solito è caduto sulle sue spalle. 
* Per favore mettete le vostre offerte nella busta, assieme ai defunti che volete far ricordare. 
* Ringraziamo quanti hanno pulito il giardino della chiesa e il parroco. 
* Il parroco accenderà la sua candela da quella dell'altare. II diacono accenderà la sua candela da quella del parroco e voltandosi accenderà uno a uno i fedeli della prima fila.

----------


## Contabile

Il contrario di Melodia?
Se lo tenga. 
Il contrario di Succursale?
Giù cor pepe. 
Il contrario di Sali e Tabacchi?
Scendi e te diverti. 
Il contrario di Trascendentale?
Risalentizio. 
Il contrario di Primavera?
Ultimafalsa. 
Il contrario di Accumulatori?
Sparpagliavacche. 
Il contrario di Otorinolaringoiatra?
Opalermolarisputata. 
Il contrario di Fuorilegge?
Dentroscrive. 
Il contrario di Accentrato?
Starski è uscito.

----------


## shailendra

Due amici al bar ....
Il primo: "Ti piacerebbe fare sesso a tre?".
Il secondo: "Certo, sarebbe il mio sogno".
Il primo: "Beh allora corri a casa, che forse sei ancora in tempo!!!

----------


## giotto



----------


## Contabile

In una notte di pioggia, un prete e una suora sono costretti a pernottare in un motel. Siccome i prezzi sono piuttosto alti, il prete e la suora decidono, dopo qualche esitazione, di prendere una matrimoniale. Entrano in camera, si cambiano e vanno a letto. Dopo un po' la suora dice: "Padre, ho tanto freddo". Il prete, da bravo, si alza e va a prenderle una coperta. Passano cinque minuti e la suora, di nuovo: "Padre, ho ancora freddo". Il prete, questa volta, le porta due coperte. Dopo nemmeno un minuto, la suora sussurra ancora: "Padre, mi scusi, ma io ho ancora freddo...". A questo punto, il prete si rivolge alla suora dicendo: "Sorella, per caso vuole che facciamo come marito e moglie?" e la suora, arrossendo, replica: "Beh... sì". "e allora le coperte te le vai a prendere tu!" risponde il prete.

----------


## Contabile

Un parroco entra in un negozio di articoli religiosi e fa al commesso: - Senta, mi servirebbe un bel crocifisso da regalare ad un mio collega per la sua nuova parrocchia...  
- Capisco, ha qualche preferenza di marca?  
- No no... un INRI va benissimo!

----------


## Contabile

In un convento di suore si sospetta si nasconda un uomo... 
Il sacerdote del conventochiama il Vescovo che decide di fare un controllo a modo suo. Chiama tutte le suore e chiede loro di mettersi in fila, pronunciare il proprio nome e alzarsi la veste. 
"Cominciamo...avanti la prima." 
"Suor Maria"
"Suor Genoveffa"
"Suor Elena"
"Suor Francesca", tutte donne
All'improvviso arriva una che si avvicina al Vescovo, alza la veste...e   Suor Presa!"

----------


## Contabile

Una ragazza va a confessarsi: 
"Padre, mi perdoni, perché ho peccato" 
"Dimmi figluola, che cosa hai fatto?" 
"Sono andata a confessarmi alla chiesa qui vicino ma il prete è così bello che non ho potuto resistere, e ci ho fatto l'amore..." 
"Figliuola, figliuola, di tre Padre Nostro e tre Ave Maria e non lo fare piu'!" 
Dopo una settimana la ragazza torna con lo stesso problema e il sacerdote le raddoppia la dose di preghiere. 
Ma lei ritorna ancora e ancora finché, il sacerdote, stufo, le dice: 
"Ma figliuola, insomma, e la prima volta e va bene, e la seconda, passi ma tu insisti a non capire, stavolta dirai 20 Padre Nostro e 20 Ave Maria ma ricordati che la tua parrocchia *E'* questa!!"

----------


## Contabile

Un pazzo scappa dal manicomio, inseguito dagli infiermieri si rifugia su un palo elettrico. Arrivano polizia, carabinieri, medici, tutti cercano di convincere il pazzo di scendere dal palo ma evidentemente il pazzo non ne vuole sapere niente. Dopo ore di trattative, viene a passare di li un prete, il prete vedendo la scena fa una preghiera e benedice il pazzo facendo il segno della croce. Vedendo il gesto del prete, il pazzo scende di corsa impaurito. Arrivato al manicomio, un altro pazzo gli chiede: come mai sei sceso dal palo quando è passato il prete? E lui di rispondere: quel pazzo mi fatto segno che se non scendevo, mi avrebbe tagliato il palo.

----------


## Contabile

Un giovane pretino si fa spiegare da un anziano come deve comportarsi nella confessione.
"Non ti preoccupare. Vedi, in fila ci sono tre donne che io conosco bene: ti diranno che hanno commesso adulterio per tre volte in una settimana.
Tu dirai di recitare cinque Ave Maria e di mettere dieci euro nella cassetta delle elemosine.
"-"Ho capito!"
- La prima fedele si accosta al confessionale."Mi assolva, padre, ho commesso adulterio!"
"Quante volte, figliola?"
Tre in una settimana!"
"Recita 5 Ave Maria e metti dieci euro nella cassetta delle elemosine."
S'inginocchia la seconda ed anche lei riceve la penitenza come la prima.
Arriva la terza e alla domanda del pretino risponde: "Due volte in una settimana."
Il giovane prete rimane perplesso, e poi dice: "Commetti un altro adulterio.Questa settimana abbiamo il tre per due a 5 Ave Maria e dieci euro"

----------


## Contabile

Anno 33 d.C. 
Pietro incontra Ponzio Pilato per strada e gli chiede: "Scusa hai visto Gesu'?" 
Ponzio Pilato risponde: "L'ho appena incrociato"

----------


## Contabile

Un predicatore ambulante giunge in un paesino e chiede ad un ragazzo informazioni per raggiungere la chiesa locale. 
Il ragazzo gli dà le indicazioni necessarie e il predicatore dice. "Grazie, figliolo. Questa sera farò una predica in chiesa e mi piacerebbe che tu venissi con la tua mamma, il tuo papà e tutti i tuoi amici". 
"Perché?" chiede il ragazzo. 
"Perché - spiega il predicatore, - voglio dirvi come trovare il Paradiso."
"Non mi faccia ridere! - esclama il ragazzo.- Non sapeva nemmeno dov'è la chiesa!"

----------


## Contabile

Un motociclista sta percorrendo un tratto di mulattiera a tutta velocità a bordo della sua potentissima moto. A un certo punto, da lontano vede che un passerotto sta venendo contro di lui, sono proprio in rotta di collisione.
Allora comincia a rallentare, sperando di evitarlo. Anche il passerotto, accortosi del pericolo imminente, fa di tutto per schivare il motociclista... Ma questi è troppo veloce, e l'impatto avviene.
Il passerotto cade a terra, tramortito e piuttosto malconcio, allora il motociclista si impietosisce, si ferma e raccoglie il povero passerotto, con l'intenzione di portarlo a casa per curarlo. Arrivato a casa, dunque, lo mette in una gabbietta, dove sistema per lui anche una ciotola con l'acqua e un piattino con alcune briciole di pane.
Giunta la sera, il motociclista va a dormire, sperando che il passerotto si riprenda.
Passa la notte, al mattino presto il passerotto, ancora un po' stordito, apre gli occhi e si guarda intorno... vede le sbarre, la ciotola con l'acqua, le briciole di pane ed esclama:
"MERDA!!!! Ho ammazzato il motociclista!"

----------


## Contabile

Un marito rientra a casa a notte fonda dopo una lunga riunione di lavoro e trova la moglie in salotto completamente nuda.
"Cara, cosa fai nuda in salotto ?" chiede lui sorpreso.
E lei: "Ma tesoro, lo sai che non ho vestiti decenti !"
Allora lui la prende per un braccio e la porta in camera da letto, apre l'armadio e fa:
"Ma no, guarda, ne hai uno rosso, uno verde, uno giallo, uno blu, uno nero, buonasera, ...."

----------


## Contabile

MERIDIONALE AL NORD 
Un meridionale va al nord per cercare un lavoro.
- Cosa facevi prima ? (domanda il capo del personale di un' azienda)
- Mettivo li fiche dintro li cass! (risponde il giovane)
- Eh no, qui al nord si fa il contrario!

----------


## shailendra

La differenza tra un albero di Natale e un prete? 
Nessuna. 
Entrambi hanno le palle per motivi ornamentali!

----------


## Contabile

Un francese, un italiano ed un inglese parlano delle scatole di preservativi in vendita nei rispettivi Paesi. 
Il francese: "In Francia vendono solo scatole da 3 preservativi..."
L'italiano e l'inglese domandano: "che uso ne fate?"
Ed il francese replica: "uno prima di colazione, uno prima di pranzo e uno prima della cena".
L'italiano: "In Italia vendono scatole da 6... uno prima e uno dopo colazione, uno prima e uno dopo pranzo, uno prima e uno dopo cena". 
L'inglese: "E in Inghilterra vendono scatole da 12 preservativi...!" 
L'italiano ed il francese stupefatti chiedono:" ma che uso ne fate?" L'inglese replica "uno a Gennaio, uno a Febbraio, uno a Marzo..."

----------


## Contabile

*CORSO DI MARKETING PER DONNE* 
 1.. Ti trovi ad una festa e vedi un tipo molto affascinante.
 Ti avvicini a lui e gli dici: 'Sono un fenomeno a letto.'  _Questo è Marketing Diretto._ 
 2.. Ti trovi ad una  festa con un gruppo di amici e  vedete un tipo molto affascinante.  Uno dei tuoi amici gli si avvicina e gli dice:
 'Quella donna là è un fenomeno a letto.'  _ Questa è Pubblicità._ 
 3.. Ti trovi ad una festa e  vedi un tipo molto affascinante.
 Gli chiedi il suo  numero di cellulare.
 Il giorno dopo lo chiami e gli dici:
 'Sono un fenomeno a letto.'  _ Questo è Telemarketing._ 
 4.. Ti trovi ad una festa  e vedi un tipo molto  affascinante.
 Lo riconosci. Ti avvicini a lui, gli  rinfreschi la memoria e gli dici:
 'Ti ricordi come sono brava a letto?'  _Questo è Customer Relationship Management._ 
 5.. Ti trovi ad una festa  e vedi un tipo molto affascinante.
 Ti alzi, ti sistemi i vestiti,  ti avvicini a  lui e gli offri un  bicchiere.
 Gli dici come è buono il  suo profumo, ti  complimenti con lui per il suo
 completo, gli offri una  sigaretta e gli  dici: 'Sono un fenomeno a letto.' _
 Questo è Public Relation._  
 6.. Ti trovi ad una festa  e vedi un tipo molto affascinante.
 Ti avvicini a lui e gli dici:  'Sono un fenomeno a letto',  e in più, gli fai vedere una tetta.  _ Questo è Merchandising_  
 7.. Ti trovi ad una festa e vedi un  tipo molto affascinante.
 Ti si avvicina e ti dice:
 'Ho sentito in giro che sei un fenomeno a letto.'  _ Questo è Branding, il potere del marchio_   _ CORSO DI MARKETING PER UOMINI_   1.. Ti trovi ad una festa e vedi una bella sventola.
 Ti avvicini a lei e dici:
 'Sono un fenomeno a letto e resisto  tutta la notte senza  fermarmi un secondo...'
 Questa è pubblicità  ingannevole............ ed  è punita dalla legge.

----------


## f.p

> *CORSO DI MARKETING PER DONNE*
> ....

  .. eh si.. sei Contabile "Contabile" .. non "l'amico e collega"...   :Big Grin:  
Bentornato!!

----------


## Contabile

> .. eh si.. sei Contabile "Contabile" .. non "l'amico e collega"...  
> Bentornato!!

  
Si, si, si Contabile "Contabile". Grazie e ben trovata

----------


## giotto

Un tipo si sposa con una tipa che ha una sorella gemella identica a lei.
Dopo meno di un anno i due sposi si ritrovano in un'aula di tribunale per una causa di divorzio.
Il giudice dice al tipo:
- Mi spieghi i motivi per cui lei vuole divorziare da sua moglie!
E il tipo:
- Vede, signor giudice, ogni tanto viene a trovarmi mia cognata e siccome è identica a mia moglie per errore faccio l'amore con lei!
Il giudice:
- Suvvia, ci sarà pure qualche differenza fra sua moglie e sua cognata!
- Certo che c'è, è per questo che voglio il divorzio...

----------


## Contabile



----------


## Contabile



----------


## Contabile



----------


## Contabile



----------


## Contabile



----------


## Contabile

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## shailendra

Un paio di settimane prima di Natale un miliardario e sua moglie entrano in una galleria d'arte molto esclusiva e acquistano cinque Van Gogh, tre Picasso, quindici Dalì ed una dozzina di Monet. 
Uscendo, il miliardario dice alla moglie: 
- Bene, con i biglietti d'auguri siamo a posto. 
Adesso comperiamo i regali.

----------


## Contabile

Spesso si dice che il proprio cognome derivi da una attività svolta dai nostri avi nei tempi che furono. 
Provate a giocare con questo file e scoprirete delle cose "sensazionali". 
Il mio invito è quello di usare qualche "cognome" famoso del forum. 
Buone risate  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Spesso si dice che il proprio cognome derivi da una attività svolta dai nostri avi nei tempi che furono. 
> Provate a giocare con questo file e scoprirete delle cose "sensazionali". 
> Il mio invito è quello di usare qualche "cognome" famoso del forum. 
> Buone risate

  Danilo.... io lo prenoto 2 mattine a settimana  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Danilo.... io lo prenoto 2 mattine a settimana

  ...e tu quando ci inviti alla prossima sfilata????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## simo572

Avete provato berlusconi?????:d

----------


## Niccolò

> ...e tu quando ci inviti alla prossima sfilata????

  Visto che è tornato, porterò iam nel backstage.... ci sono delle colleghe che vorrei presentargli  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## giotto

> Visto che è tornato, porterò iam nel backstage.... ci sono delle colleghe che vorrei presentargli

  Socio a me niente?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Se non ci fossero bisognerebbe verbalizzarli.  :Big Grin:  
Simpatico il pps per farsi "4" risate e...... verbalizzate, verbalizzate!!!

----------


## kennedy08

Tre amici tornano a fare la settimana bianca nello stesso luogo dell'anno precedente e alloggiano allo stesso albergo.
Nella hall dell'albergo durante la registrazione chiedono al direttore 
- scusi che si potrebbe avere lo stesso istruttore dell'anno scorso?
ed il direttore:
- certo ma qual'era?
il primo degli amici:
- non ricordiamo il nome ma era molto alto.
il direttore:
- *tutti* i nostri istruttori sono molto alti
il secondo degli amici 
- il nostro aveva gli occhi azzurri ed i capelli biondi
il direttore
- mi spiace ma non mi aiuta molto perche' *tutti* i ns istruttori hanno occhi azzurri e capelli biondi oltre ad essere molto alti.
allora il terzo amico
- si ma il ns aveva tre palle!
il direttore meravigliato allora chiede
- scusi ma lei come fa a sapere che aveva tre palle?
e l'amico risponde
- Perche' tutti quelli che lo incontravano gli chiedevano 
  "Come va con i tre coglioni?"

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Danilo.... io lo prenoto 2 mattine a settimana

  Leggo solo adesso questo post ...... 
Io ci sto: i compensi ovviamente sono determinati in base al Dpr 645/94 .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## shailendra

Il re di Marte convoca il suo fidato consigliere Flick affidandogli l'incarico di recarsi sulla terra per socializzare con i terrestri. Flick ubbidisce, parte ed atterra nel piazzale di un distributore di benzina.
Si avvicina ad una pompa di carburante e dice:
- Ciao, sono Flick, vengo dalla citt&#224; di Fluck sul pianeta Marte, vuoi parlare con me?
Non udendo risposta ripete:
- Ciao, sono Flick, vengo dalla citt&#224; di Fluck sul pianeta Marte, vuoi parlare con me?
Nessuna risposta. Di nuovo:
- Ciao, sono Flick, vengo dalla citt&#224; di Fluck sul pianeta Marte, vuoi parlare con me?
Dopo vari e inutili tentativi torna su Marte dal suo re:
- Sire, sono stato sulla terra ma non sono riuscito a socializzare con i terrestri...
Al che il re:
- Forse perch&#233; sei un uomo... prova a mandare tua moglie!
- Sire, scusi l'ardire... ma ci mandi la sua di moglie! Quelli hanno un c***o che gli fa tre giri intorno e gli si infila in un orecchio!

----------


## Contabile

Ci sono tre fratelli: Niente, Nessuno e Cretino.
Un giorno Niente si butta dal terrazzo e Nessuno lo vede. Allora Nessuno va da Cretino e gli dice:
- Niente è caduto dal terrazzo e Nessuno l'ha visto!!!
Cretino decide di telefonare alla polizia e dice:
- Aiuto, Niente è caduto dal terrazzo e Nessuno l'ha visto!
Il poliziotto perplesso, domanda:
- Ma lei è matto!
- No! Sono Cretino!

----------


## Contabile

Una ragazza entra nell'ascensore e vi trova dentro un africano di stazza imponente. Le porte si chiudono e i due si trovano fianco a fianco. Il gigante nero la osserva dall'alto in basso poi le rivolge la parola con accento straniero:
"Due metri, 120 chili, attrezzo di 20 centimetri,  Jim Rati".
La ragazza fa una smorfia e sembra sul punto di svenire. Allora il gigante nero la afferra per la camicia e la tira su come un fuscello.
"Qualcosa non va?", chiede l' uomo gigantesco.
"Scusi, può ripetere quello che ha detto?", chiede con un filo di voce.
"Due metri, 120 chili, attrezzo di 20 centimetri, Jim Rati, il mio nome e Jim Rati".
La ragazza emette un sospiro di sollievo: "Uffh, meno male... avevo capito 'Girati'"

----------


## Contabile

Gli animali della foresta sono annoiati, non succede mai nulla. Allora per passare il tempo decidono di organizzare una gara di barzellette. Per evitare i noiosi principianti, inseriscono una clausola crudele: il giudice unico sarà la tartaruga. Se la tartaruga non riderà il concorrente sarà decapitato. La scimmia e' il primo coraggioso concorrente, e racconta una barzelletta sulle monache che fa ridere a crepapelle tutti i convenuti, meno la tartaruga. E la decapitano. Poi e' la volta del leone, che racconta una barzelletta sugli ubriachi. Di nuovo, tutti ridono tranne la tartaruga e il leone perde la testa. Poi arriva l'elefante. Quando arriva a meta' della barzelletta, si sente la tartaruga che inizia a ridere a crepapelle mentre grida: "Hahahaha, quella delle monache era bellissima"

----------


## Francois

Sei Calabrese...Se...!(L)
[...X tutti i Calabresi...]  
 Sei CALABRESE se pur nn avendo un lavoro 
E un euro in tasca offri il caffè al bar ai tuoi amici!  
Sei CALABRESE quando ti lamenti sempre della tua città 
E quando sei fuori la vanti 
Se fosse il paese delle meraviglie!!!   
 Sei CALABRESE se quando vivi fuori, almeno 1 volta al mese 
Ricevi il pacco che ti manda tua madre da giù 
Con tutte le cose tipiche!   
 Sei CALABRESE se, pur vivendo al Nord da dieci anni, 
Non hai perso una virgola del tuo meraviglioso accento!! 
( puru ca tutti ti pijjianu po' culu!)  
 Sei CALABRESE se trovi un portafoglio per terra 
E ti futti tutti i sordi...(e puru u borsellinu si è bonu!)  
 Sei CALABRESE se parcheggi la macchina in quinta fila 
E dopo ti lamenti pure perché ti hanno fatto la multa!  
 Sei CALABRESE se per fare 100 metri 
prendi la macchina!!!!  
 Sei CALABRESE se già quando hai un anno 
Sai ballare la tarantella 
E suonare il tamburello!  
 Sei CALABRESE se hai la marmitta modificata 
E i neon blu nella macchina!  
 Sei CALABRESE se ad ogni rumore che senti 
Ti affacci a vedere chè è successo!  
 Sei CALABRESE se parli con tutti e gridi anche se 
La persona a cui parli ti sta a 10 cm di distanza!  
 Sei CALABRESE se vai al militare 
Perché non sai che fare del tuo futuro!  
 Sei CALABRESE se dopo 3 ore che conosci una persona 
la inviti a tropea per le vacanze estive!  
 Sei CALABRESE se parcheggi la macchina ai parcheggi abusivi 
E per te è tutto normale!  
 Sei CALABRESE se al parcheggiatore abusivo dai 50 cent 
quantu mu tu cacci davanti!  
 Sei CALABRESE se trovi normale vedere 3 ragazzi 
che vanno in giro tutti su uno scooter!  
 Sei CALABRESE se almeno una volta nella vita 
sei stato raccomandato!!!  
 Sei CALABRESE se quando vai in macchina 
Alzi la musica a palla!   
 Sei CALABRESE se commenti quello di prima con la frase: 
"KI ZINGARU!"   
Sei CALABRESE se quando incontri fuori dalla calabria
Un tuo concittadino che nn avevi mai cagato in città, 
Ci parli come se usciste insieme da una vita!   
 Sei CALABRESE se dici di non essere permaloso 
E ti incazzi ad ogni appunto che ti fanno!  
 Sei CALABRESE quando vivi al nord 
E almeno una volta al giorno ti viene nostalgia 
Della tua terra e della sua gente!   
 Sei CALABRESE se ridi anche nelle situazioni 
Drammatiche e fai divertire la gente!   
 Sei CALABRESE se vai al Nord 
Per lavorare per la tua famiglia!  
 Sei CALABRESE se ti fai in quattro 
Per fare un favore ad un amico!   
 Sei CALABRESE se lavori a nero pure tutta la vita!  
 Sei CALABRESE se passi lestate 
Tra disco e sagre di paese!   
 Sei CALABRESE se il sabato sera vai a ballare 
Solo se hai gli omaggi!   
 Sei CALABRESE se hai sempre un sorriso 
E un consiglio per gli amici!   
 Sei CALABRESE se ti chiamano terrone al Nord 
E non ti offendi, anziti vanti!  
Sei CALABRESE se hai un soprannome 
Che ti danno gli amici del paese!  
 Sei CALABRESE se in estate la prima volta 
Che ti abbronzi, ti ustioni e spelli!   
 Ma sei CALABRESE soprattutto quando non ti vergogni 
Della tua terra e ricordi sempre il luogo dove sei nato. 
Quando la esalti per il mare e la buona cucina, 
Il sole caldo anche dinverno, 
Per lospitalità della gente 
E per tutte le bellezze 
Che la rendono una terra splendida!!!  
ORGOGLIOSI DI ESSERE CALABRESI...  
E se sei anche tu calabrese e se dopo aver letto questo Up non vedi lora di copiarlo e magari farne una copia da appendere in camera!

----------


## danilo sciuto

	Sei di Catania se sei stato almeno 30 volte al mare alla playa
	Sei di Catania se ogni volta che incontri un amico o uno sconosciuto esclami "oh mbare!"
	Sei di Catania se in qualunque situazione stai bene esclami "sugnu tuttu 'n coma!"
	Sei di Catania se sei stato male dopo esserti fermato a mangiare un mega paninozzo "Nda za rosa"
	Sei di Catania se quando ti rubano il motorino o la macchina sai dove e come farteli restituire
	Sei di Catania se ti fermi col verde e suoni quando gli altri si fermano col rosso
	Sei di Catania se dopo essere stato al Dome ti rechi al bar Castello per un cornetto
	Sei di Catania se almeno una volta in vita tua hai esclamato "mammoriri!"
	Sei di Catania se la carne di cavallo ti piace + della salsiccia kondita
	Sei di Catania se quando tua moglie ti chiede di portarla a cena fuori, la porti a un arrusti e mangia con i tuoi amici
	Sei di Catania se affermi di stimare "sempre,comunque e dovunque u liotru"
	Sei di Catania se devi litigare x forza con tutti quando sei bloccato nella circonvallazione
	Sei di Catania se chiami il parcheggiatore "capo"
	Sei di Catania se chiami il tuo motorino "me figghiu"
	Sei di Catania se chiami i marucchini "me frati" o " me cucinu"
	Sei di Catania se trovi normale chi va in vespa minimo a tre a tre
	Sei di Catania se parcheggi in 5° fila e ti lamenti se trovi una multa
	Sei di Catania se quando non hai capito nulla ma la proposta ti piace dici "m 'accullai"
	Sei di Catania se l'unica volta che viaggi fuori dalla tua città è per andare a vedere le partite fuori casa del Catania
	Sei di Catania se prima di sapere di cosa di parla dici "chi spacchiu mi cunti ?! "
	Sei di Catania se ti riferisci a chi ti ha fatto un torto dicendogli "pacch i to mà !! "
	Sei di Catania se quando ti vuoi ridurre male passi tutta la sera e la notte in piazza Teatro Massimo
	Sei di Catania se chiami i gay "puppi"
	Non ci sono dubbi sulla tua provenienza quando affermi che "U CATANIA IE' A VITA ME !!!!!"

----------


## Contabile

Frase sbagliata: Non posso perché vado a prendere un caffè alla macchinetta 
Espressione giusta: Non posso perché ho una colazione di lavoro  
Frase sbagliata: Non posso perché vado in bagno che ho la "caghetta" 
Espressione giusta: Non posso perché devo gestire una priorità organica  
Frase sbagliata: Nel mio ufficio sono l'ultima ruota del carro 
Espressione giusta: Sono una delle quattro forze motrici della mia struttura  
Frase sbagliata: Ho preso dell'asino 
Espressione giusta: E' stata riconosciuta la mia forza trainante.  
Frase sbagliata: Ho perso la giornata a chiacchierare con i colleghi 
Espressione giusta: Ho investito parte del mio tempo a fare spogliatoio  
Frase sbagliata: Ho perso la giornata a fare solitari con il PC 
Espressione giusta: Investo parte del mio tempo a prendere confidenza con la tecnologia informatica.  
Frase sbagliata: Ho fatto una cazzata 
Espressione giusta: Ho messo l'accento sulle contraddizioni implicite del processo decisionale  
Frase sbagliata: Nella riorganizzazione me l'hanno messo in quel posto 
Espressione giusta: Nella riorganizzazione è stata esaltata la mia professionalità a 90°  
Frase sbagliata: Il mio capo mi ha mandato a fare delle pippe 
Espressione giusta: Il mio capo mi affida missioni dove ho mano libera

----------


## Contabile

...........occorre solo essere:
1. amico
2. compagno
3. amante
4. fratello
5. padre
6. maestro
7. educatore
8. cuoco
9. carpentiere
10. idraulico
11. meccanico
12. decoratore d'interni
13. stilista
14. sessuologo
15. ginecologo/ostetrico
16. psicologo
18. psichiatra
19. terapeuta
20. audace
21. organizzato
22. buon padre
23. molto pulito
24. simpatico
25. atletico
26. affettuoso
27. attento
28. cavaliere
29. intelligente
30. fantasioso
31. creativo
32. dolce
33. forte
34. comprensivo
35. tollerante
36. prudente
37. ambizioso
38. capace
39. coraggioso
40. deciso
41. affidabile
42. rispettoso
43. appassionato
44. complimentoso
45. uno che ama far compere
46. uno che non fa problemi
47. molto ricco
48. non un peso
49. uno che non guarda le altre 
ALLO STESSO TEMPO DEVI FARE ATTENZIONE A:
50. non essere geloso, ma nemmeno disinteressato
51. andar d'accordo con la sua famiglia, ma non dedicarle più tempo che a lei
52. darle il suo spazio, ma mostrarsi preoccupato per dove va 
INOLTRE E' MOLTO IMPORTANTE:
53. Non dimenticare le date di:
- anniversario (nozze, fidanzamento, primo incontro...)
- laurea
- onomastico
- mestruazioni 
Purtroppo anche osservare perfettamente queste istruzioni non vi dà la garanzia al 100% della sua felicità, perché lei potrebbe sentirsi sommersa da una vita di soffocante perfezione e fuggire con il primo "figlio-di-buona-donna-bohemien-ubriaco-e-gran-viveur" che incontra... 
Dev'essere per questo che Dio (bontà sua...) disse: "Amala!" Ma non disse mai: "Comprendila!!!!!!!!!!"

----------


## giotto

> ...........occorre solo essere:
> 1. amico
> 2. compagno
> 3. amante
> ................ 
> Purtroppo anche osservare perfettamente queste istruzioni non vi d&#224; la garanzia al 100&#37; della sua felicit&#224;, perch&#233; lei potrebbe sentirsi sommersa da una vita di soffocante perfezione e fuggire con il primo "figlio-di-buona-donna-bohemien-ubriaco-e-gran-viveur" che incontra... 
> Dev'essere per questo che Dio (bont&#224; sua...) disse: "Amala!" Ma non disse mai: "Comprendila!!!!!!!!!!"

  Contabile
Ho una maglia con questa scritta, anche se termina in modo differente!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
come Rendere felice un uomo
1) Dagliela   
2) non rompere i co&#176;&#176;&#176;&#176;ni.

----------


## Contabile

> contabile
> ho una maglia con questa scritta, anche se termina in modo differente!!!

   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Ovvie ragioni mi avevano indotto a......

----------


## giotto

> Ovvie ragioni mi avevano indotto a......

  ........e lo so!!!  
chiedo scusa a tutti coloro che leggono, ma altrimenti non si capiva, anche se avevi scritto un bel finale!!!!   :Big Grin: 
thanks per la correzione!!!!

----------


## giotto

Buon divertimento!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Aula Magna con 1000 posti tutti occupati.
La sessuologa, una affascinante Dr.ssa  ha appena terminato una conferenza decide di compiere un'indagine statistica:
- Chi di voi fa l'amore tutti i giorni? - domanda ai presenti.
200 ragazzi alzano la mano.
- Chi fa l'amore due volte alla settimana?
350 sposi novelli alzano la mano.
- Chi fa l'amore una volta alla settimana?
250 persone alzano la mano.
- Chi fa l'amore una volta ogni 15 giorni?
150 sposi maturi alzano la mano.
- Chi fa l'amore 1 volta al mese?
44 neo-pensionati alzano la mano.
- Chi di voi fa l'amore una volta ogni sei mesi?
5 vecchietti, in prima fila, alzano la mano.
- C'e' un'ulteriore domanda che devo fare, alla quale solitamente non risponde mai nessuno. Chi di voi fa l'amore solo una volta l'anno?
Un ragazzo, in ultima fila, gridando e dimenandosi:
- IO...IO...IO...IO!
La dottoressa lo interrompe:
- Ehi, giovanotto, si calmi. Non mi sembra proprio un dato di cui vantarsi tanto!
E il ragazzo: - Si, si, ma e' oggi ...quel giorno e' OGGI!!!

----------


## shailendra

Ho fatto l'amore con Control. Domani provo con Alt Canc.

----------


## Contabile

> Ho fatto l'amore con Control. Domani provo con Alt Canc.

  Sai cosa succede? Che da dopodomani hai fatto RESET  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Un ventriloquo sta compiendo un tour in agosto nei villaggi vacanze pi&#249; esclusivi della Sardegna. Un giorno doveva andare da Alghero a Olbia. Prende la strada dell'entroterra e si avvia verso le 11:30. Caldo terribile, no autogrill, no acqua, no cibo insomma il nulla.
A un certo punto sulla destra scorge un ovile con animale e pastore annesso. Si accosta e scende dalla macchina:
- Buon uomo non avrebbe un bicchiere d'acqua, lo pago anche volentieri, sono molto assetato.
- Preggo preggo si accommoddi pure. Si ffiguri, se vuolle anche del vino, qui c'e' pecorrino non si preoccuppi, faccia facci ppure!
L'ospite in quella (splendida) terra, come tutti ben sanno, &#232; sacro!
L'artista, dopo essersi risollevato dal tremendo caldo voleva in qualche modo sdebitarsi col pastore per la sua generosa ospitalit&#224;:
- Lei &#232; stato fin troppo gentile, vorrei sdebitarmi in qualche modo, sa io faccio l'artista e riesco a far parlare gli animali, e vorrei farle vedere qualche cosa, le va bene?
- Certo, ma io non ci credo, impossibbile &#232;, ci ho pprovvato anche io qualche vvolta ma impossibbile &#232;!!!
- Beh ora guardi: coniglietta con chi fai l'amore tu?
Il ventriloquo con una voce sottile sibila:
- Con il coniglietto!
- Porco boia!!! Ma come ha fatto, impossibbile, ma lei &#232; proprio bravo!!!
- Vuole che provo con la gallina?
- Ma la gallina non parla, anch'io ci ho provvato tante volte ma non fa, capito mi ha.
- Guardi e ascolti: gallinella, con chi fai l'amore te?
Sempre il ventriloquo, sfruttando le sue doti:
- Con il gallo!
Il pastore sempre pi&#249; meravigliato:
- Ma come diavolo fa, porca boia. E' proprio bravvo llei!!!
- Se vuole lo chiediamo anche alla pecora...
Il pastore diventando tutto rosso:
- No, no!!! Che quella BUGGIARDA &#232;!!!

----------


## Contabile

La maestra pone dei quesiti di matematica e chiede ad un alunno:
- Dimmi Paolino: su di un ramo ci sono 15 uccellini, se un cacciatore sparando ne uccide 5 quanti ne restano?
- 10 signora maestra.
- Bene Paolino. E ora tu, Pierino: su di un ramo ci sono 15 uccellini, se un cacciatore sparando ne uccide 3 quanti ne restano?
- Allora, se rispondo come lei vorrebbe dovrei dirle 12, però considerato che per lo spavento tutti volerebbero via le dico nessuno.
- Bene! Mi piace il tuo modo di pensare!
Il giorno dopo Pierino vuole porre un quesito alla maestra:
- Scusi signora maestra, le posso farle una domanda?
- Certo, dimmi pure.
- In un parco ci sono tre signore sedute su di una panchina e tutte tre hanno un gelato in mano: una lo lecca, uno lo morde, uno lo mangia con un cucchiaino. Quale di queste è sposata?
- Oh, non saprei... vediamo... quella che lo lecca.
- Guardi, la risposta esatta sarebbe stata quella che ha l'anello al dito, ma... mi piace il suo modo di pensare!

----------


## Contabile

Palermo, al bar.
Cliente: "Ma che minchia di caffe e chistu? Amarissimo ie!".
Barista: "Mischino! Scusasse vossia, ce lo mittissi subito u zuccaro!" 
Bari, al bar.
Cliente: "Mooo, e 'ci e? C'sort' d'cafe ie cuss? Amar'com'u'fiel'! Chidd'e'mmurt !".
Barista: "Madonn'u'me', ci'ue da me? E chiapp' u'zucchr'! vafangul!" 
Napoli, al bar.
Cliente: "Ue, Genna', e cchess'e nu'cazz'e cafe! Senz'o zuccher'rint'! Amar' com m'a mort'! Maronn'!".
Barista: "Ne, Peppi', e m'aggio sbagliat! Mittit'c o'zuccher'n copp', ue, scusate , teng'che 'ffa..." 
Roma, al bar.
Cliente: "Ma li mortacci tua! Nun ci hai messo un ***** de zucchero! E amaro arabbiato! Aho! Che, mme stai a cojona?".
Barista: "Aho, e qua me stanno a ffa'n'casino! Ecchelo, arimetticetelo lo zucchero e nun me rompe' li' cojoni!". 
Firenze, al bar.
Cliente: "Icche ti gira il boccino, oggi? 'Un ti sei rihordato punto di zuccherare il caffe? L'è amaro boia, maremma !".
Barista: "Maiala bona! 'e mi pareva 'un ci facessi haso, l'e giusto qui la zuccheriera! Te tu metticelo tutto!". 
Sassari, al bar.
Cliente: "La bagassa di mamma toja lu caffè è ranziggu che lu feli!".
Barista: "Cazzu ponivvi lu zuccaru e non mi rumpì li cuglioni!" 
Bologna, al bar.
Cliente: "At'vegna un cancher, mo' ti sei dimenticato lo zucchero?".
Barista: "Socc'mel, a'm sera brisadè! To' la zuccheriera!" 
Milano, al bar.
Cliente: "Ciula! t'el chi, crapun! Cuma l'e quel caffe li? Sensa succaro?".
Barista: "Uh, bestia, ciapa chi la sucarera!" 
Torino, al bar.
Cliente: "Caspita Umberto, e un po' amaro....".
Barista: "Basta la, me lo sono scordato, lo zucchero! Si serva pure, onsu". 
Genova, al bar.
Cliente: "Belin che caffe amaro, figgieu. Manca lo zucchero, besugo!".
Barista: "L'ha girato bene?".

----------


## f.p

Ciao!! 
volevo "girarvi" una mail davvero carina .. ma.. non riesco a caricare il file con estensione .pps??   :Mad:   
Come mai?  :Confused:  
eh amministratore??? .. come mai ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

Devi zippare il file pps per inserirlo. Non &#232; previsto come file da allegare.

----------


## allrag

Dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ho guardato mia moglie e le ho detto:
'Cara, 25 anni fa, avevamo un piccolo appartamento, una vecchia auto, si
dormiva su un divano, guardavamo la tv in bianco e nero su un televisore da 10 pollici ma io dormivo con una bella e giovane bionda di 25 anni.
Ora abbiamo una casa da 500.000 EUR, una BMW da 50.000 EUR, un letto ad
acqua, un televisore al plasma da 50 pollici, ma  io dormo con una vecchia di 50 anni'.
Mia moglie  è stata rapidissima nel rispondermi e  mi ha detto:
'Non hai che da trovarti una giovane bionda di 25 anni ed io farò in modo che tu ti ritrovi in un piccolo appartamento, con una vecchia auto e che tu dorma sul divano guardando la tv in bianco e
nero da 10 pollici'.
Le donne sono incredibili !!
Ti guariscono subito dalla  crisi esistenziale

----------


## Contabile

Verso la fine del XIX secolo si era stabilito sulle colline del modenese un sacerdote tibetano, un lama, per cercare di diffondere il buddismo da quelle parti. Non fece proseliti ma si accattivò le simpatie dei contadini della zona che spesso gli chiedevano consiglio e gli facevano molti regali. Avendo selezionato un nuovo tipo di vino frizzante, decisero di sottoporlo al suo giudizio. Come lebbe assaggiato cambiò di umore ed i suoi modi divennero nervosi. Il vino venne comunemente definito come quello che rende il lama brusco, da cui il termine *Lambrusco*.

----------


## giotto

Un calzolaio è in difficoltà finanziarie e pensa di vendere il retrobottega per realizzare qualche soldo. Prepara un cartello con scritto: "Si vende il di dietro". La moglie, inavvertitamente, si siede sul cartello e poi esce a fare la spesa. Un passante, leggendo la scritta rimasta appiccicata sul sedere della donna, chiede come mai si vende il di dietro. Lei ignara risponde: "Perché sul davanti ci lavora ancora mio marito!"

----------


## giotto

Due giovani sposi stanno passeggiando, tenendosi teneramente abbracciati, sotto il chiaro di luna. Ad un certo punto lei, contemplando il cielo stellato, chiede dolcemente: "Tesoro mio, tu sai dov'è l'Orsa Maggiore?" E lui risponde, leggermente seccato: "Ti prego tesoro! E' una serata troppo bella, non vorrai mica ricominciare a parlare di tua madre!"

----------


## giotto



----------


## f.p

Eccovi il file prontamente "zippato" dal "mago della rete" del forum  :Big Grin:  
Ciao

----------


## Contabile

Una ragazza che sta per sposarsi, tutta indaffarata per i preparativi del matrimonio, chiede alla madre di comprarle una lunga, sexy camicia da notte nera per la sua prima notte. La madre si dimentica e, all'ultimo momento, corre nel negozietto sotto casa, ma l'unica cosa che riesce a trovare è un corto pigiamino rosa da bambina.
La madre lo compra ugualmente e lo infila in valigia sotto a tutto il resto per non farlo vedere alla figlia. La prima notte di nozze lo sposo, un pochino nervoso, dice alla moglie:
- Ora vado in bagno a prepararmi, tesoro. Ma tu devi promettermi di non sbirciare!
La moglie promette e, eccitatissima, cerca la camicia da notte comprata dalla madre. Quando vede il pigiamino, esclama con disappunto:
- Oh no!! E' corto, piccolo e rosa!
Ed il marito, dal bagno:
- Mi avevi promesso di non sbirciare!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Perché? 
L'amore riguarda la chimica, il sesso riguarda la fisica.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

In una taverna di porto, un gentleman incontra un vecchio marinaio, di quelli tosti: gamba di legno, benda nera all'occhio, uncino al posto della mano! Il gentleman gli chiede: "Accidenti, com'è che ha perso la gamba?" E il marinaio: "Ero sulla coffa quando si scatenò una tempesta. L'albero si ruppe e caddi in mare. Uno squalo mi addentò la gamba; riuscii ad ucciderlo con il coltello ma la bocca restava chiusa, allora mi dovetti tagliare la gamba per non affogare"
"Accidenti ... e l'uncino?" "Durante un abbordaggio violentissimo, un pirata
si è avvicinato e mi ha scaricato la pistola contro, ma non mi ha preso.
Allora abbiamo combattuto con la sciabola, sciabolata su sciabolata, stavo
per avere la meglio quando è arrivato un secondo pirata e ... a tradimento mi ha tagliato la mano" "Ooohhh. E la benda sull'occhio?"
"La benda ...? Oh, è stata una cacca di gabbiano" "Come sarebbe, una cacca
di gabbiano?!?" "Sì, mi è caduta sulla fronte e ... sa, era il primo giorno
che avevo l'uncino"

----------


## Contabile

Un macedone parlando con un montenegrino gli disse:
"ho finito le battute che avevo in serbo, adesso comincio con quelle in croato."

----------


## Contabile



----------


## Contabile

Alla fiera un tizio vuole comperare un maialino. Ne sceglie uno in un recinto e quindi domanda il prezzo: "10.000 lire al kilo". "Benissimo, me lo pesi". Il contadino succhia un po' la coda al maialino poi esclama: "25 kg fanno 250.000 lire". "Scusi sa, non per sfiducia, ma potrebbe metterlo sulla bilancia?". Detto fatto, messo sulla bilancia pesa esattamente 25 kg. "Meraviglioso, ma come fate?". "E' una dote di famiglia, anche mio figlio e mia moglie ci riescono. Toninooo, vieni a pesare". "Mi pesi quello...". Tonino prende un maialino, succhia la coda e dice: "23 kg e 3 etti". "Impossibile, anche gli etti???". Il maialino viene pesato e il risultato e' proprio 23,3 kg. "Strabiliante" esclama il cliente. "Glielo avevo detto, e' un dono di famiglia. Tonino, chiama la mamma...". Il bimbo corre via e poco dopo ritorna: "Papa', papa', la mamma non puo' venire, sta controllando quanto &#232; dimagrito il postino...".

----------


## shailendra

La mia famiglia era così povera che ogni Natale mio padre usciva di casa e sparava qualche colpo di pistola. Poi rientrava e a noi ragazzi diceva che Babbo Natale si era suicidato.

----------


## kennedy08

> La mia famiglia era così povera che ogni Natale mio padre usciva di casa e sparava qualche colpo di pistola. Poi rientrava e a noi ragazzi diceva che Babbo Natale si era suicidato.

  Mi hai fatto venire in mente questa: 
....Noi in famiglia eravamo cosi' poveri ma cosi' poveri e noi bambini  non avevamo giocattoli e se non fossi stato un maschietto non avrei saputo con cosa giocare...

----------


## danilo sciuto

Capperi !! Siamo già in dicembre! Il Natale è alle porte... e io devo ancora comprarmi un calendario porno. 
A Natale siamo tutti più buoni. Altrimenti col cavolo che non faremmo fuoco su zii, suocere e cognati che violano il nostro domicilio brandendo regali riciclati. 
"Papà papà... cosa mi regali quest'anno a Natale?". "Uhm... vediamo... cosa ti ho regalato l'anno scorso?". "Un palloncino". "Bene, allora questo Natale te lo gonfio". 
Cedo 4.500.000 letterine di Natale in cambio delle letterine di Passaparola. 
Dicembre 31. Lettera ad un amico: Bene, siamo arrivati alla fine di un altro anno, è stato un anno difficile, ma ora dobbiamo guardare avanti, e sperare che le nostre azioni possano rendere migliore, l'avventura dei prossimi dodici mesi che ci attendono. Sta piovendo ed è un buio e freddo pomeriggio, ma io sono comodamente seduto accanto al camino acceso, e mi crogiolo al calore del suo fuoco, bevendomi un buon whisky. Sono sereno, il fuoco scoppietta dolcemente e mi rassicura, vorrei fosti qui accanto a me, per godere del piacere di una chiacchierata tra amici, bevendo un buon whisky con me. Purtroppo non ci sei, vorrà dire che ne berrò uno anche per te, salute e
felicità caro amico mio.
Ci sono tante cose di cui vorrei parlarti, della vita e dell' amicizia per esempio. Gran cosa l'amicizia, è forse il sentimento migliore di noi umani, forse neppure l'ammore, tanto vantato, può ritenersi più nobile. A volte mi chiedo comme mai il wisky su di me non abbia un grande effetto. Certo mi scalda e mi rallega, forse mi fa divenire un poco mela e niconico, ma non mi provoca altre conseguenze e posso berne quanto ne voglio. Bene, pensando all'amicizio mi sono come osso, azo il calicio alla tua felice età amiho miao, e alle magni fiche
serrate in culo ci siamo divvertiti noio duo questo ano. Azzo, questo wisho è buonno, ma folse legge e lino, lo tlacanno come acua e non mi brisa fa e fotto. Bevvo e tlinco ala amisissia, vivva il vishi, il mio sole e amicho. Si, pelchè thu te ene fotti delli ammici, mi lassi cui da sollo a bear comme uno cane, mo io thi mando a lo diable e re sto sollo co my solla vela ammicca. My bottle of old wischo. E q1uind0 for finnire thi manno a fal in cuio e bbon ano HIC. 
Ho visto i re Maggi portare a Gesù bambino una tazza di brodo. 
Babbo Natale informa tutti i bambini che quest'anno ci saranno ritardi nella consegna dei doni, perché si slitta. 
Ho scritto parecchie lettere a Babbo Natale, ricordo ancora la prima... la "A". 
Eravamo così poveri e affamati che attendevamo l'arrivo di Babbo Natale solo per cucinare le renne.  
Non ero molto bravo a scuola: la lettera di Babbo Natale mi tornava indietro corretta e col voto. 
La mia famiglia era molto ricca: quando chiesi per regalo la Ferrari me la portò Montezemolo vestiro da Babbo Natale.  
La mia famiglia era molto ricca: a Natale riceveva puntualmente la letterina di Babbo Natale. 
La nostra era una famiglia molto ricca: Babbo Natale ci portava i regali col Cayenne.  
Ero un bambino nervoso e diffidente. Dentro la busta per la letterina per Babbo Natale ci mettevo un orecchio di renna. 
Eravamo una famiglia molto povera: il cenone di Natale lo dilazionavamo per 365 giorni l'anno. 
Eravamo una famiglia povera, molto povera: facevamo gli stronzi tutto l'anno, così quando Babbo Natale ci portava il carbone, almeno ci scaldavamo. 
Al mercato il fruttivendolo grida: "Comprate la frutta... la frutta bella... compratela e la pagherete a Natale!". Sentito questo, tutti vengono a comprare la frutta. Nel momento che vanno via il fruttivendolo dice: "Un attimo, dove andate... dovete pagare la frutta..., Natale, vieni qui!".

----------


## Contabile

Il FEDELISSIMO amico dell'uomo

----------


## Contabile



----------


## danilo sciuto

> 

  ... e dai che è piaciuto pure a te .....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

A Palermo, un vecchietto prende il viagra ma impaurisce la moglie 82enne: la polizia interviene cogliendo l'anziano in fallo... Dopo un'ora tutto il caso si era sgonfiato.

----------


## Contabile

A Natale siamo tutti più buoni. 
Se uno ti ruba il posto auto, non rigargli la fiancata... scrivigli:  *Lời chúc tốt nhất*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Che dire?  Mimica. Ma sarà vero?

----------


## Contabile



----------


## Contabile

Spiacente comunicare che a seguito dell'aumento dell'indebolimento muscolare da esposizioni da sorrisi ed a seguito delle numerose comunicazioni inerenti la contrazione della malattia dalla quasi totalit&#224; dei lettori da oggi e fino a data da stabilire il post &#232;

----------


## shailendra

-	Cosa ci fa Babbo Natale allo stadio?
-	Donadoni...

----------


## Contabile



----------


## danilo sciuto

Un attentato terroristico in Italia è impossibile 
ecco perchè siamo al sicuro....  
Bin Laden ha dichiarato: "E' molto difficile fare un attentato in Italia".  
In realtà alcuni documenti del SISDE rivelati recentemente affermano che Bin Laden 
ci ha provato; tempo fa diede ordine di organizzare un attentato aereo in Italia.
Due terroristi, provenienti da un Paese del Medio Oriente, arrivarono a 
Napoli con la ferma determinazione di eseguire "il castigo di Allah per
gli infedeli italiani".  
Ecco la storia e l'itinerario dei due terroristi una volta giunti
nel nostro Paese.  
Domenica ore 23:47  
Arrivano all'aeroporto internazionale di Napoli, via aerea dalla 
Turchia: escono dall'aeroporto dopo otto ore perché gli hanno
perso le valigie.  
La società di gestione dell'aeroporto non si assume la responsabilità 
della perdita e un impiegato consiglia ai terroristi di provare a
ripassare il giorno dopo: chissà, con un po' di fortuna...  
Prendono un taxi: il taxista (abusivo) li guarda dallo specchietto 
retrovisore e, vedendo che sono stranieri, li passeggia per tutta la 
città per un'ora e mezza. Dal momento che non proferiscono lamentela,
neanche dopo che il tassametro raggiunge i 200 euro, decide di fare
il colpo gobbo: arrivato alla rotonda di Villaricca, si ferma e fa 
salire un complice. Dopo averli derubati dei soldi e coperti di mazzate, 
li abbandonano esanimi nel Rione 167.  
Lunedì ore 04:30  
Al risveglio, dopo la mazzata, entrambi i terroristi riescono
a raggiungere un albergo sito in zona piazza Borsa. Decidono 
quindi di affittare un'auto presso la Hertz di piazza Municipio.
Quindi si avviano con direzione aeroporto, ma giusto prima di 
arrivare a piazza Mazzini, rimangono bloccati da una manifestazione
di studenti, uniti alle tute bianche anti-global ed ai disoccupati 
napoletani, che non li fanno passare.  
Lunedi ore 12:30  
Arrivano a piazza Garibaldi(finalmente!). Decidono di cambiare dei
soldi per muoversi più liberamente: i loro dollari vengono cambiati 
in biglietti da 100 euro falsi!!!  
Lunedi ore 15:45  
Arrivano all'aeroporto di Capodichino con la ferma intenzione di 
dirottare un aereo per farlo cadere sulle torri dell'Enel del centro
direzionale. I piloti ALITALIA sono in sciopero perché chiedono 
la quadruplicazione del salario e vogliono lavorare meno ore. 
Stessa cosa per i controllori di volo, che pretendono anche la
pinza obliteratrice per tutti (altrimenti "che controllori saremmo",
hanno dichiarato!).  
L'unico aereo disponibile che c'è in pista è uno della MARADONA AIR 
con destinazione Sassari e ha 18 ore di ritardo... gli impiegati ed
i passeggeri sono accampati nelle sale d'attesa... 
intonano canti popolari... gridano slogan contro Il governo ed 
i piloti! Arrivano i celerini... cominciano a dare manganellate 
a destra e a manca, contro tutti... si accaniscono in
particolar modo sui due arabi.  
Lunedi 19:05  
Finalmente si calmano un poco gli animi. I due figli di Allah, 
coperti di sangue, si avvicinano al banco della MARADONA AIR per
acquistare i biglietti per l'aereo con destinazione Sassari, 
dirottarlo e farlo schiantare contro le torri Enel. 
Il responsabile MARADONA AIR che gli vende dei biglietti,
tace il fatto che il volo, in realtà, e già stato cancellato.  
Lunedi 22:07  
A questo punto, i terroristi discutono se farlo oppure no...
non sanno più se distruggere Napoli sia un atto terroristico 
o un'opera di carità.  
Lunedi 23:30  
Morti di fame, decidono di mangiare qualcosa al ristorante 
dell'aeroporto... ordinano panino con la frittata e impepata di cozze.  
Martedi 04:35  
In preda a una Salmonellosi fulminante causata dalla frittata,
finiscono all'ospedale San Gennaro, dopo aver aspettato tutta 
la notte nel corridoio del pronto soccorso. La cosa non sarebbe 
durata più di un paio di giorni, se non fosse subentrato un 
sospetto di colera dovuto alle cozze.  
Domenica 17:20  
Dopo dodici giorni escono dall'ospedale e si trovano nelle
vicinanze dello stadio San Paolo. Il Napoli ha perso in casa 
con il neopromosso Vinchiaturo per 3-0, con due rigori 
assegnati alla squadra Molisana dall'arbitro Concettino 
Riina da Corleone. Una banda di ultra della "MASSERIA CARDONE",
vedendo i due arabi scuri di carnagione, li scambiano per 
tifosi avversari e gli rifilano un'altra caterva di legnate.
Per di più il capo degli ultra, un tale detto "Peppo o Ricchione",
abusa sessualmente di loro.  
Domenica 19:45  
Finalmente, ...gli ultra se ne vanno. I due terroristi 
decidono di ubriacarsi per la prima volta nella loro vita,
anche se e peccato!  
In una bettola della zona portuale gli rifilano del vino 
adulterato con metanolo e i due rientrano al San Gennaro 
per l'intossicazione.  
Gli viene anche riscontrata la sieropositività all'HIV 
(Peppo non perdona).  
Martedi 23:42 
I due terroristi fuggono dall'Italia in zattera con direzione
Libia cagando fuoco per tutto il percorso, semiorbi per il 
metanolo ingerito e con una dozzina di infezioni a causa 
del virus HIV e giurando ad Allah che non tenteranno mai
più nulla contro il nostro amato Paese

----------


## shailendra

Io ero molto felice: la mia fidanzata ed io eravamo insieme da più di un anno, perciò decidemmo di sposarci. I miei genitori ci aiutarono in tutti i modi possibili, i miei amici mi assecondavano, la mia fidanzata era un incanto. C'era solo una cosa che mi dava molto fastidio: la migliore amica della mia fidanzata. Era intelligente e sexy, delle volte mi faceva il filo, turbandomi... Un giorno, l' amica della mia fidanzata mi telefonò e mi chiese di andare a casa sua per aiutarla con la lista degli invitati al matrimonio: quindi io andai. Era da sola e quando arrivai, mi sussurrò che (nonostante dovessi sposare la sua migliore amica) nutriva sentimenti e desideri verso di me e che non poteva più nasconderli. Prima di sposarmi e compromettere la mia vita e quella della sua migliore amica, voleva fare l'amore con me per una volta sola. Cosa potevo dirle,talmente sorpreso, che non dissi una parola. Lei disse: 'Andrò in camera e (se lo desideri) entra e sarò tua.' Ammirai il suo meraviglioso fondo schiena... come si muoveva al salire le scale!!! Mi alzai dalla poltrona e rimasi lì in piedi per un pò...allora mi girai... andai alla porta d'ingresso...aprii e uscii!!! Mi avviai verso la mia auto.. La mia fidanzata era fuori con le lacrime agli occhi, e mi disse: 'sono felice e orgogliosa di te: hai superato la mia piccola prova...non potevo scegliere un uomo migliore come sposo!'
MORALE: Lascia sempre i preservativi in macchina!!!

----------


## nickcarter

La pagina del sorriso non &#232; frequentata come prima.......

----------


## Contabile

> La pagina del sorriso non &#232; frequentata come prima.......

  Sono i rigori del rigido inverno.  
Ho devoluto le mie royalties (barzellette) .... hanno accettato la mia iscrizione al Camera Caf&#233;.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

C'erano una volta due statue in un parco: una rappresentava un uomo nudo,l'altra una donna nuda, ed erano entrambe bellissime. 
Per secoli erano rimaste immobili a guardarsi, faccia a faccia, divise da un sentiero...
Un giorno un Angelo scese sulla terra dal cielo e, con un solo ampio gesto, diede loro la vita.
L'Angelo disse loro: 
"Siete stati pazienti per così tanto tempo, sopportando estati torride e gelidi inverni....come premio per la vostra pazienza, vi è stato concesso di vivere per trenta minuti per fare la cosa che avete più desiderato fare in tutto questo tempo..." 
Lui la guardò, lei lo guardò, e tenendosi per mano corsero giù per la collina lungo il sentiero. 
L'angelo restò ad attendere pazientemente, mentre lontano si sentivano rumori fra i cespugli, gemiti e sospiri di piacere. 
Dopo quindici minuti, i due ritornarono, sempre tenendosi per mano, senza fiato e sorridendo felici. 
Allora l'Angelo disse loro: "Vi sono rimasti altri quindici minuti: volete farlo di nuovo? 
" Lui la guardò e le chiese dolcemente: "Vuoi?"..... 
E lei con un dolce sorriso gli rispose: "Oh, si, facciamolo di nuovo.... ma questa volta cambiamo posizione......stavolta lo tengo io fermo il piccione!!!"    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## shukran

Simpaticissimo questo thread. 
Nei momenti di pausa verr&#242; a leggerlo tutto. Vi giro questa. 
Un signore di 80 anni va a fare il suo controllo annuale dal dottore, che gli chiede come si sente.
"Non sono mai stato meglio in vita mia." - risponde il vecchio.
"Ho appena sposato una ragazza di diciotto anni. E' gi&#224; incinta e tra poco sar&#242; padre. Cosa ne pensa?"
Il dottore pensa un momento e dice:
"Le voglio raccontare una storia. Ho conosciuto un tale che era un cacciatore accanito. Non aveva mai mancato una stagione di caccia. Ma un giorno usc&#236; di casa precipitosamente e prese l'ombrello al posto del fucile. Quando fu nel bosco, improvvisamente un orso si precipit&#242; verso di lui. Prese l'ombrello, lo strinse con forza e lo punt&#242; verso l'orso. E sapete cosa successe?"
"No." Rispose il vecchio.
Il dottore continu&#242;: "L'orso cadde morto davanti a lui!"
"E' impossibile!" grid&#242; il vecchio. "Qualcun altro deve aver sparato al posto suo!"
"E' esattamente quello che sto cercando di spiegarle!" Rispose il medico.

----------


## burrodicacao

Due Carabinieri vicino alla ferrovia. 
Passa un Eurostar a 200 all'ora.
Uno dice all'altro:
- Ma hai visto che veloce quella locomotiva?
E l'altro:
- Però anche i vagoni non scherzano!!!  
Un Carabiniere torna in caserma da una missione con una broncopolmonite
tremenda. Tutti a chiedere:
- Ma come hai fatto a prenderti la broncopolmonite?
- Eh... sul treno c'era il vetro del finestrino rotto, ed ho dovuto sopportare il vento in faccia per tutto il viaggio!
- Ma non potevi cambiare posto?
- E sì... con chi lo cambiavo? Non c'era nessuno nello scompartimento!  
Un extracomunitario nero, ma che più nero non si può gira triste e      sconsolato perchè essendo senza documenti rischia di essere rimpatriato.
Mentre cammina per le vie di Roma vede un portafogli per terra, lo apre e benché non ci siano soldi, trova dei documenti, finalmente!!!
Legge il nome , 'Leonardo di Caprio'.
Beh, meglio di niente si dice il nero, e si mette in tasca il portafogli.
Gira l'angolo e incontra due carabinieri.
- Documenti.- gli fa uno.
E il nero tira fuori quelli trovati per terra.
Il carabiniere legge...'Leonardo di Caprio'... Guarda il nero... guarda i       documenti... riguarda il nero... Ad un certo punto l'appuntato si rivolge       al suo comandante: 
- Comandante... ma il Titanic è affondato, o è andato a fuoco?

----------


## Cont@bile

Un dottore americano ha un'avventura con la sua infermiera ed in breve dopo che questa relazione fallisce e le cose sono tornate alla normalit&#224;, lei gli dice di essere incinta. Avendo paura che sua moglie venga a saperlo, lui le d&#224; una bella somma di denaro e le dice di andare in Italia durante la gravidanza ed avere l&#236; il bambino. "Ma come faccio a farti sapere che il bambino &#232; nato?" gli chiede lei. Lui risponde: "Mandami una cartolina e scrivi "spaghetti" sul retro. Penser&#242; io a tutte le spese". Non sapendo che altro fare, l'infermiera prende i soldi e vola in Italia. Trascorrono sette mesi quando, un giorno, la moglie del dottore lo chiama in ufficio e gli dice: "Caro, hai ricevuto una cartolina molto strana dall'Europa, oggi, e non capisco cosa significa". Il dottore dice: "Aspetta che ritorno a casa e ti spiego tutto". Quella sera, pi&#249; tardi, il dottore torna a casa, legge la cartolina e cade in terra con un attacco di cuore. Mentre l'ambulanza lo porta al pronto soccorso, la guardia medica rimane a confortare la moglie. Le chiede quale trauma ha causato l'arresto cardiaco. Cos&#236; la moglie raccoglie la cartolina e legge: "Spaghetti, Spaghetti, Spaghetti, Spaghetti. Due con salsiccia e polpette e due senza".

----------


## Cont@bile

Una bionda, sposata da circa un anno, un giorno corre dal marito saltando per la gioia. Non sapendo come reagire, il marito comincia a saltare con lei. "Perché siamo così felici?" chiede. "Caro, ho delle notizie bellissime per te!" dice lei. Smette di saltare e, senza fiato per tutto quel saltare, dice: "Sono incinta!". Il marito è felicissimo perché era da un po' che ci provavano. La abbraccia, la bacia ed inizia a dirle quanto sia meravigliosa e come non potrebbe essere più felice. Ma lei dice: "Oh caro, c'è di più". "Che in tendi?" chiede lui. "Beh, non stiamo per avere un solo bambino, stiamo per avere dei GEMELLI!" Il marito, meravigliato, le chiede come abbia potuto saperlo così presto. "È stato facile", dice lei, "Sono andata in farmacia e ho comprato due test di gravidanza e tutti e due sono risultati positivi!"

----------


## shukran

Attenzione! 
E' in circolazione un nuovo virus!!
Si chiama "LAVORO". 
Se il tuo capo o qualsiasi altra persona ti dovesse passare un "lavoro", non 
devi toccarlo per nessun motivo ...
Il virus è estremamente pericoloso. Distrugge completamente la tua vita 
privata. 
Se dovessi già aver avuto contatto con questo virus, vai subito con due 
colleghi o colleghe nel bar più vicino.
Ordinate una birra o la bevanda alcolica più forte che ci sia. Dopo 5 o 6 
giri il "LAVORO" dovrebbe essere cancellato dalla vostra mente.
Invia quest'avviso di pericolo ad almeno 5 amici che vuoi proteggere 
dall'infezione. 
Se ti dovessi accorgere, che non hai 5 buoni amici, vuol dire che sei già 
stato infettato e che "LAVORO" controlla la tua vita.
Se così fosse, vai subito in un bar e rimani lì finché non hai trovato 5 
amici... 
Vedi ANTEPRIMA  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Al Pronto Soccorso un medico ha appena visitato un paziente che ha subito un piccolo incidente. Rivolgendosi alla moglie che lo accompagna: "Coraggio, signora, niente di grave. Già domani potrà andare a lavorare". E la donna: "Che bravo dottore! Non solo ha guarito mio marito, ma gli ha anche trovato un lavoro!"

----------


## Contabile

Nuovi incentivi al femminile ed al maschile per l'acquisto di auto nuove  Carnevale, Preview Preview e segnalazione dei contenuti ilari del sito scelti da te 
Non occorre scaricare il plug in. Cliccare su download e dezippare il file. Visionare e..... possibilmente prenderla con filosofia......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Quando la birra da alla testa  Carnevale, Preview Preview e segnalazione dei contenuti ilari del sito scelti da te 
Non occorre scaricare il plug in. Cliccare su download e dezippare il file. Visionare e..... possibilmente prenderla con filosofia......

----------


## danilo sciuto

Telecom informa che dall' 1/3/09, il nuovo prefisso per telefonare al distretto di Palermo è lo 04.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Siamo il 4 marzo oggi, ma ho come la sensazione che a palermo il 4 era domenica......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sono stati confermati i finanziamenti per le infrastrutture in Sicilia. Sì al ponte, al completamento della metropolitana, alla Agrigento-Caltanissetta e alla nuova Ragusa-Catania. Speriamo si tratti di fondi veri e non di fondelli...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Una zittella ormai sessantenne prende il telefono, compone un numero e urla: "C'e' un giovanotto che sta cercando di entrare dalla mia finestra!!"  
Senza scomporsi pi&#249; di tanto dall'altro capo del telefono una voce risponde: "Mi scusi, ha sbagliato numero, questi sono i Vigili del Fuoco, lei deve chiamare la Polizia." 
E la zitella: "No, proprio no, cercavo voi, mi servite voi, la scala che usa il giovanotto &#232; troppo corta!!"    :Big Grin:

----------


## kennedy08

> Telecom informa che dall' 1/3/09, il nuovo prefisso per telefonare al distretto di Palermo è lo 04.

   

> Siamo il 4 marzo oggi, ma ho come la sensazione che a palermo il 4 era domenica......

   

> Sono stati confermati i finanziamenti per le infrastrutture in Sicilia. Sì al ponte, al completamento della metropolitana, alla Agrigento-Caltanissetta e alla nuova Ragusa-Catania. Speriamo si tratti di fondi veri e non di fondelli...

  
Dott. Danilo Sciuto, non si deve preoccupare, capita di essere un po' stanchi. 
Forse un po' di montagna, campagna  che non impegna eh?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Una coppia si reca un giorno in un consultorio sessuale.
Senza tanti preamboli l'uomo chiede al medico se può assistere ad un loro
rapporto.
Il medico, dopo un attimo di indecisione, accetta. Quando la coppia
termina la performance, il dottore afferma: 'Mah ! Veramente a me sembra
tutto a posto, non ci vedo niente di strano nel vostro modo di fare
l'amore!' Si fa pagare 32  per il consulto.
La cosa si ripete per diverse settimane. 
Finalmente un giorno il dottore incuriosito chiede: 
'Scusate ma ormai è diverso tempo che vi osservo e non vedo nulla di
anomalo nei vostri rapporti.Che cosa esattamente che non va?' 
L'uomo risponde: "Guardi... lei è sposata come me e non possiamo andare a né a casa sua né a casa mia. All' Holiday Inn una camera costa 150 EUR, all' International 80 e al Jolly 100. Qui lo facciamo per 32 , l'ASL ce ne rimborsa 20 e scarico la fattura nella dichiarazione dei redditi...."

----------


## kennedy08

due aforismi bellini bellini: 
"Pensa, ogni volta che respiro muore un uomo." "Hai provato a fare qualcosa per l'alito?"   
"Dio è morto." (Nietzsche) "Nietzsche è morto." (Dio)

----------


## kennedy08

Mio figlio, quando aveva 4 anni, reduce dal mio racconto della favola di cappuccetto rosso un mattino si alza ed indossa le pantofole del padre.
io lo guardo ed esclamo
- Ma Gabriele che scarpe grandi che hai!!!
e lui
- Per schiacciarti meglio mammina mia.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nickcarter

in girum imus nocte et consumimur igni 
Così va lentamente consumandosi........  :Frown:

----------


## Contabile

> in girum imus nocte et consumimur igni

  Palindromo.

----------


## Contabile

Durante un ricevimento si incontrano un medico, un giudice, un vescovo ed un giovane finanziere.......... 
Accademicamente parlano dei loro titoli ed il primo dice:
"Pensate che quando mi vedono mi chiamano esimio dottore". 
Il secondo, con fare particolare:
"Pensate a me si rivolgono chiamandomi vostro onore". 
Il vescovo, con calma:
"Io vengo chiamato sua eccellenza". 
A questo punti tutti guardano il finanziere fino ad allora silenzioso. 
"E lei giovanotto?" chiedono all'unisono. 
Il finanziere facendo spallucce:
"Io quando entro in un negozio sento... "*O MIO DIO*!"

----------


## nickcarter

I sette nani stanno tornando la sera dal lavoro e, tutti in fila allegramente, canticchiano il loro motivetto: "A-hon, a-hon...". In vicinanza della casa vedono la luce accesa e Brontolo grida: "C'e' Biancaneve!". Allora, sempre tutti in fila vanno alla finestra e Brontolo si sporge. "Biancaneve e' seduta!" esclama. E dietro tutti ripetono: "Biancaneve seduta, Biancaneve seduta....". "Si sta spogliando!". E dietro: "Si sta spogliando, si sta spogliando...." "Si e' tolta il reggiseno!". E dietro: "Si e' tolta il reggiseno, si e' tolta il reggiseno....". "Si e' tolta le mutandine!". E dietro: "Si e' tolta le mutandine, si e' tolta le mutandine...." "Si sta alzando!". E dietro: "Anche a me, anche a me...."  :Big Grin:

----------


## nickcarter

Un pullman di Gay si affianca ad un pullman di Nani. I gay espongono uno striscione con la scritta "ABBASSO LA ****". I nani a loro volta, ne espongono uno con su scritto "MAGARI".  :Big Grin:

----------


## nickcarter

Attorno ad un tavolo si sta svolgendo un'accanita partita a poker fra tre cani. Dopo una mano combattuta le tre bestie fanno a turno la dichiarazione del punto:
- Tre setter!
- Full d'ossi!
- Ho vinto io... cocker!!!

----------


## shukran

Bill Gates viene ricoverato d'urgenza in una clinica psichiatrica. Il suo cervello &#232; andato in fumo.
A causare il danno il "_complimento_" che gli viene rivolto dalle donne: sei molto MICRO e molto SOFT.  
Non ha resistito.

----------


## f.p

Il dipartimento di scienze comportamentali di una nota università italiana ha deciso di fare un esperimento singolare: ha individuato dieci isole deserte in mezzo all'oceano e vi ha portato le seguenti persone:
Isola 1: due siciliani e una siciliana
Isola 2: due napoletani e una napoletana
Isola 3: due altoatesini e una altoatesina
Isola 4: due sardi e una sarda
Isola 5: due toscani e una toscana
Isola 6: due liguri e una ligura
Isola 7: due veneti e una veneta
Isola 8: due torinesi e una torinese
Isola 9: due romani e una romana
Isola 10: due milanesi e una milanese
Due mesi dopo sulle isole si è verificata la seguente situazione:
Isola 1: Uno dei siciliani ha ucciso l'altro per restare solo con la siciliana.
Isola 2: I due napoletani e la napoletana vivono felici e contenti in un armonioso mènage a trois.
Isola 3: I due altoatesini hanno fatto un programma settimanale per alternarsi a fare sesso con la altoatesina.
Isola 4: I due sardi dormono insieme, e la sarda svolge le faccende domestiche e cucina per loro.
Isola 5: I due toscani stanno aspettando che qualcuno li presenti alla donna toscana.
Isola 6: I due liguri hanno guardato il mare, poi hanno guardato la ligura, poi hanno guardato il mare ed hanno iniziato a nuotare...
Isola 7: I due veneti hanno aperto ciascuno una distilleria. Non riescono a ricordare se fanno sesso con la donna veneta oppure no, colpa
della troppa grappa di cocco, ma almeno sono soddisfatti perché non ci sono terroni.
Isola 8: Ognuno dei due torinesi è convinto che la torinese faccia sesso soltanto con lui...
Isola 9: I due romani hanno trovato un'altra donna e quindi fanno gli scambi di coppia.
Isola 10: I due milanesi si stanno ancora menando per decidere chi è più forte e la milanese è andata a nuoto all'isola dei romani...   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robbie58

E' bellissima, grazie. Ci voleva dopo una giornata campale. Ho fatto un copia e incolla e ne farò buon uso, lo prometto. Sono nuovo del forum, perchè non chiediamo agli amministratori di regalarci uno spazio non invasivo per lasciarci andare a tali amenità , magari concentrandoci sugli aspetti fiscal-tributari più esilaranti ?  Io, dopo trent' anni di attività, ne ho da raccontare talmente tante che si potrebbe scriverci un libro bianco ... oppure nero, che mi sembra più consono.

----------


## Robbie58

Grazie Contabile

----------


## Contabile

Periodo pieno e stressante. Uno stacco ci vuole!   *Sono stanco.
Sono stressato.
Ho bisogno di un viaggio rilassante.
Vorrei garantito il riposo eterno e la certezza di non dover tornare indietro.
A chi posso rivolgermi?*  
E' questa la risposta che ho dato ad un collega circa una domanda assurda che gli era stata posta da un suo cliente di ONORANZE FUNEBRI.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ica

Notizia ANSA: Strage nei cieli!! 
E' caduto un elicottero dei Carabinieri su un cimitero durante una perlustrazione... é stata una strage... finora i soccorritori hanno estratto 900 corpi dalle lamiere!!!!   :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Robbie58

Scusa se mi intrometto ma volevo capire meglio.. per eventuali acciacchi non serve documentazione medica quali certificati etc etc o basta giustificarsi con "son rimasto a casa, non sono andato dal medico"? 
Beh, certo che devi avere qualcosa, analisi, referti medici, etc. L' ideale sarebbe avere una certificazione medica che attesti che il malcapitato ha dovuto astenersi dal lavoro o comunque sia stato sfavorito nel rendimento. Ma ti racconto meglio l' episodio di prima.
Arriva in studio questo cliente ( di cui per ovvi motivi non faccio il nome, ma sappi che il suo cognome &#232; un sinonimo di malattia, male ), chiamiamolo Y , e fa l' impiantista.   *A COME ACCERTAMENTO* 
- Son dinuovo qua - mi fa Y , un uomo corpulento e di una certa et&#224;, appoggiando una busta verde sulla mia scrivania.
Io lo guardo e rilevo nei suoi occhi quell' espressione di rassegnazione di chi sa che l' espiazione &#232; infinita. 
Poi guardo sottecchi la busta verde contenente il terzo accertamento arrivato negli ultimi tre anni. Un po' come gli Auguri di Buon Natale. Quando finisci nel database di un ' azienda, non te ne liberi pi&#249; per il resto della vita.
- Mi sembrano accaniti. Certo che potrebbero anche cambiare soggetto, ogni tanto. Ma sa com' &#232;, perch&#232; rischiare con un altro, quando hai un cliente affezionato che paga ... - faccio a Y, invitandolo a sedersi sulla poltroncina.
Y grugnisce qualcosa e poi, vedendolo sedersi, noto che Y mostra una certa fatica e impaccio nell' appoggiare al sedile le voluminose terga.
- ... e proprio adesso che mi si &#232; rotto di nuovo il furgone !l - mi dice Y - con lo sguardo rivolto verso un qualche punto in basso.
- Ma come, dinuovo ? Ma se l' ha comprato solo l' anno scorso ... - faccio di rimando. - L' ignaro non sa ancora che proprio quell' acquisto contribuir&#224; a fargli levitare lo Studio di settore fino all' et&#224; della pensione.
- E per quella causa, come sta andando ?
Y &#232; un cataclisma. L' anno prima, mettendo in conto vendita il vecchio furgone che non ce la faceva pi&#249;, ha incautamente affidato il mezzo ad un autoriparatore, il cui fratello ha pensato bene di utilizzarlo, non potendo, ma da ubriaco, e procurando a Y, ancora intestatario del mezzo, una richiesta da parte delle autorit&#224; competenti della modica cifra di 20.000 euro per infrazioni reiterate al codice della strada. Quindi la domanda che rivolgo ad Y non &#232; per puro sadismo, &#232; per accertarmi delle possibilit&#224; finanziarie del cliente.
- Mah, non so, &#232; tutto in mano all' avvocato ... - bofonchia Y, scuotendo la testa.
Io nel frattempo ho cominciato a leggere l' Avviso di Accertamento e guardando al nominativo del Responsabile del Procedimento mi si accende una lampadina in testa. E' lo stesso nominativo che mi ha dato una qual certa soddisfazione poco tempo prima. Un mese addietro un giovine cliente, anch' egli impiantista, si era visto annullare davanti ai propri occhi un accertamento analogo per la cifra di 7.500 euro, dato che il piano di battaglia che avevamo concordato aveva avuto pieno successo. Il giovine impiantista, proprio nell' anno perseguito dallo Studio di Settore, si era separato dalla moglie, bestemmiando il genere femminile intero, ma dato che in giovent&#249; aveva fatto le cose brutte ed era stato ospite di una comunit&#224; di recupero, eravamo riusciti ad ottenere dalla medesima, pur di non vederselo girare dinuovo fra i piedi, un intero tomo che attestava le problematiche psicologiche che avevano causato un momentaneo disinteresse verso l' attivit&#224;, e quindi il calo nelle fatture emesse. Come dicevo, successo pieno. Ed allora perch&#232; non riproporsi la stessa tattica, adattandola ovviamente al caso di Y, cui non si poteva addurre come giustificazione che si facesse le pere.
Mi avvicino a Y con un fare che &#232; un misto tra il clinico e il confidente :
- Mi scusi Y , ma vero che lei non sta bene ... Di salute, intendo.
- Eh beh sa, l' &#232;ta ... gli acciacchi ...
- Ma certo, Y ... lo sappiamo. Ed allora facciamo mente locale, si ricorda com' &#232; stato male nel 2003, quando ha avuto quel ... come si dice ... come si chiama quello che ha avuto , Y ...
- Eh s&#236;, il male alle ginocchia, i menischi. Ma &#232; stato l' anno dopo, nel 2004.
Apro velocemente il dossier del cliente e vado a cercare gli allegati relativi agli oneri detraibili dell' Unico relativo al 2003, trovandoci zero spese mediche. Del resto &#232;, per mia statistica personale ed interna, assolutamente normale. Le spese mediche latitano nelle dichiarazioni dei lavoratori autonomi, quanto abbondano in quelle dei lavoratori dipendenti. Ma in allegato all' Unico relativo al 2004 trovo due ricevute sanitarie di uno specialista, un po' di prescrizioni di farmaci, qualche scontrino, che mi confermano quanto detto da Y.
Non c'&#232; granch&#232; .
Ma che cos'&#232; la vita, se non un immenso palcoscenico, se non, come in questo caso, l' orizzonte di un guitto in un teatro di periferia ?
Mi accomodo nella poltrona, appoggio i gomiti ai braccioli e comincio a basculare lievemente con lo schienale guardando fisso Y con fare sapientale.
- Mi faccia capire , Y . Io leggo qui che nel 2004 le &#232; stata diagnosticata una lesione ad un menisco del ginocchio sinistro e che quello del ginocchio destro pare voglia fargli compagnia. Questo non &#232; un incidente, mica &#232; andato all' I.N.A.I.L., questa &#232; semplicemente usura. Uno mica si sveglia una mattina e dice ma s&#236;, rompiamoci un menisco, chiss&#224; da quanto tempo le faceva male ... &#232; il lavoro, il rischio professionale ... &#232; anche un po' l' alimentazione eh, Y ... qualche chilo di meno ... Ma insomma, io vedo dalla contabilit&#224; che c'&#232; un calo nel fatturato a partire da agosto 2003 . E potrebbe essere motivato da quel peggiorare della salute dei menischi, conclamatosi poi nel 2004, e che hanno generato una difficolt&#224; al generare ricavi. La contabilit&#224; non mente. Essa registra puntuale l' accadimento e suggerisce una motivazione, anche se non &#232; a conoscenza della precisa causa. La contabilit&#224; non mente, vero Y ?
- Ah no no, non mente ... - mi fa Y, con un' improvvisa nuvola di preoccupazione nello sguardo.
- Lei &#232; stato male Y, molto male ...
- Oh, mi ricordo che non riuscivo a salire sui tetti ...
- Ma certo, stoico nella disgrazia, un coraggioso lavoratore autonomo che non vuole assentarsi dal suo lavoro ma che gioco forza &#232; costretto a limitare il proprio sforzo imprenditoriale, in concomitanza con il soggiacere ai dolori delle articolazioni progressivamente usurate. Si ricorda quell' agosto 2003, Y ... Dolore fisico. Nella calura estiva. Dolore fisico. - e nel contempo faccio brillare gli occhi della mia migliore malizia.
Y rimane per un attimo perplesso, ma a un certo punto vedo l' inarcarsi di un sopracciglio, cui segue un rapido guizzo nello sguardo, che dal San Bernardo vira verso il Dobermann . Y mi lancia un sorriso complice e poi, preso da improvvisa vitalit&#224;, sbotta :
- Uh, boia fauss !!! Dei dolori ... dei dolori !!!
- Bravo Y !! Cos&#236; la voglio, pugnace ma sofferente. Allora, le spiego il piano.
Non abbiamo certificazioni ad hoc a nostro favore per l' anno 2003. E quindi ci dobbiamo pensare noi. Io procurandole uno scritto che suggerisce all' Amministrazione finanziaria di prendere cortesemente atto che il contribuente Y nel 2003 ha subito un depauperamento del fatturato emesso per l' insorgere di problemi di salute poi conclamatisi nel 2004, di cui si allega documentazione, e lei dovrebbe presentarsi con me al contradditorio con l' Agenzia delle Entrate, magari munito di una stampella.
-Eh, si pu&#242; fare. - fa Y , ormai completamente calato nella parte.
Io lo guardo brevemente ondeggiare faticosamente sulla seggiola, e poi gli dico :
- No senta, facciamo cos&#236;. Lasciamo perdere la stampella, che non ce n'&#232; bisogno. Facciamo che io le preparo la documentazione, ma lei all' Agenzia delle Entrate ci va da solo. Mi creda, &#232; meglio. L' impatto psicologico &#232; migliore.
- Ma ...
- Mi creda. Cerchiamo perlomeno di far abbassare la cifra. E poi, se vengo io, c'&#232; il rischio che mi venga da ridere.
- Ma ... ma ...
- Abbia fiducia, Y . Le garantisco che &#232; in buone mani .
Qualche settimana dopo, una mia lettera di accompagnamento, dal tono economico-sanitario, e la visione di Y medesimo, hanno fatto s&#236; che l' accertatore abbia avuto un moto di solidariet&#224; e lo abbia spinto a convincere il sempre oscuro Capo Reparto a mettere agli atti l' istanza e a dimezzare l' importo dell' accertamento induttivo.
Facciamo cos&#236;, mettiamola in termini gioviali . Quattromila euro da pagare in meno sul totale. Non sputiamoci sopra. Se uno guarda alla vita con incredibile entusiasmo, quattromila euro di sconto per essere andato a parlare dei propri malanni, possono anche andar bene. Se uno invece pensa che la parcella della "visita" &#232; costata quattromila euro, va beh ...
Comunque Y &#232; tornato proprio quindici giorni fa. Un anno e mezzo prima sono riuscito, pur con qualche fatica interpretativa, a convogliare Y nel regime dei "Contribuenti Minimi" , che sono esentati dall' accertamento tramite Studi di Settore. Del resto Y ha visto realmente calare gli incassi, un po' come per tutti. E poi hai voglia a salire sui tetti per cambiare le gronde, con i menischi andati. E quindi nel frattempo le condizioni di salute di Y diciamo che non sono migliorate.
Ma stavolta &#232; arrivato con un fare baldanzoso. Quasi un atteggiamento di sfida. Ha appoggiato sulla mia scrivania una nuova busta verde. E' l' accertamento induttivo per il 2004.
Ma noi sappiamo gi&#224; che cosa fare. Y mi ha mostrato orgoglioso un certificato medico che si &#232; gi&#224; procurato, dove c'&#232; scritto che &#232; tutto sfrantumato. A me basta riprendere ed aggiornare il lavoro fatto lo scorso anno.
La prossima settimana Y si recher&#224; in grisaglie all' Agenzia delle Entrate e questa volta contiamo di fare filotto . Del resto, siamo in missione per conto di Dio.
Ma il lieto fine, si spera, miei cari, alla prossima puntata .

----------


## roby

sei un grande!!  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Ma il lieto fine, si spera, miei cari, alla prossima puntata .

  Sempreché il funzionario sia lo stesso. Bellissima.  :Smile:

----------


## Deliese

Buon lavoro a tutti voi. Ogni tanto rilassatevi. 
Si racconta che il settimo anno sia quello pi&#249; interessante per il rapporto di coppia. O la va o la spacca, come direbbero in molti. 
Andata (dall'alto verso il basso) 
   Lei: Ciao XXXXXX! 
   Lui: Finalmente, era tanto che aspettavo! 
   Lei: Vuoi che me ne vada? 
   Lui: NO! Come ti salta in mente? Il sol pensiero mi spaventa! 
   Lei: Mi ami? 
   Lui: Ma certo! Ogni momento del giorno e della notte.. 
   Lei: Mi hai mai tradita? 
   Lui: NO! Mai! 
   Lei: Hai voglia di baciarmi? 
   Lui: Si, sempre.. Lo farei in qualunque momento mi sia possibile! 
   Lei: Mi picchieresti mai? 
   Lui: Ma sei matta? Dovresti conoscermi oramai.. 
   Lei: Posso avere completa fiducia in te? 
   Lui: Si.. 
   Lei: Amore mio… 
Ritorno (Dal basso verso l'alto)

----------


## Deliese

Leggevo in questi giorni in un post una richiesta per tariffe. 
La seriet&#224; dei professionisti. 
Tariffe 
Ho detto al mio dentista che 100. €uro per l'estrazione di un dente mi sembravano troppe per 30 secondi circa di lavoro. Serafico mi ha risposto: "Ha ragione, lo toglier&#242; molto lentamente!". 
Le tariffe fanno comunque male!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deliese

Tiratevi un p&#242; su. 
Non guardate i prodotti ma "ascoltate" la gente nei centri commerciali: 
VITA DA COMMESSI   
"Non voglio una lavatrice che e'
stata esposta, perche' l'hanno guardata tutti" 
Il commesso spiega il funzionamento di
un telefono senza filo: "Questo ha una
portata di 100 metri"
"Ah, allora posso telefonare solo a
quelli del palazzo di fonte?" 
Di fronte alle antenne portatili:
"Posso avere delle informazioni su
questi ventilatori?" 
"Senta, io ho comprato un televisore nel 1954,
pensa che le pile del telecomando siano da cambiare?" 
"Senta, potrei vedere questa sveglia nella
vostra toilette per vedere che effetto fa al buio?" 
"Perche' sul mio televisore non si vede piu' Rai quattro?" 
"Vorrei un televisore medio, da famiglia" 
"Che marca e' la Mivar?"
"E' una marca italiana"
"Come sarebbe italiana? Finisce per R" 
"Avete forbici da famiglia?" 
"Scusi, cassette per nastri?" 
"Avete bauli di gas?" 
"Avete il film Al Pacino uno e due?" 
"E' uscito il film La Carica dei 1001?" 
"Per avere un'informazione del piano di sotto,
devo andare al piano di sotto?" 
"Avete telefoni?" "Si' sono in fondo al corridoio"
"Si, ma dove sono i telefoni?" 
"Senta, i prezzi ci sono, ma volevo sapere
quanto costano questi televisori" 
"Volevo vedere un videoregistratore da cretini" 
Di fronte ai forni a microonde:
"Sono tutti portatili questi televisori?" 
"Senta scusi, quando posso venire
a vedere dei bei paesaggi alla TV?" 
"Dove sono le arie condizionate?" 
"Avete quello per attirare le farfalle nei negozi?" 
Con un frullatore in mano: "Questo si puo' svitare
e mettere in lavatrice?" 
"Senta, siccome devo acquistare una lavatrice,
mi potrebbe dare i prezzi di questi televisori? 
"Avete autoradio con la placenta?" 
"Che differenza c'e' tra questi due televisori Sony?"
"Questo costa di piu' perche' e' stereo"
"Ah, non e' Sony?" 
In piedi sul primo gradino delle scale:
"Da dove si passa per scendere?" 
"Io ho due figli, uno di 16 anni, uno di 18 e uno di 25" 
"Quella sveglia ha la sveglia?" 
"Da dove scendo per scendere?" 
"Cercavo un compact col compact" 
"Avete autoradio per auto?" 
"Vorrei una lampada per fare la lampada" 
"Avete pile per batterie?" 
"Che differenza c'e' tra le cassette da 30 e 45 minuti?" 
"Scusi, ma quando c'e' Sanremo?" 
"Vorrei una cassetta da 56 minuti"
"Mah, ci sono quelle da 60"
"E no, io devo registrare un disco da 56 minuti" 
"Buonasera, senta, si interessa di pinguini lei?" 
"Vorrei uno stereo, volevo spendere
tra le 500mila e il mezzo milione." 
"Volevo un televisorino per il camper,
anche se ora e' fermo al maneggio" 
"Mi faccia vedere un televisore"
"Certo, di che tipo le interessa?"
"Mah, vede, non so se lei ha capito
cosa intendo io per televisore" 
"Avete il TV Sony 28 metri?" 
"Avete un orologio da mettere nel
freezer per vedere la temperatura?" 
"In questo negozio si puo'
pagare col Bancomarket?" 
"Vorrei avere delle informazioni su un tostapane"
"Certo, puo' rivolgersi alla commessa"
"Ah, li fa lei i toast?" 
"Vorrei delle informazioni sulle
vostre dilatazioni di pagamento" 
"Volevo una spina tripla"
"Grande o piccola?"
"Mah, una cosa media" 
Indicando una macchina parcheggiata
con le doppie frecce accese:
"E' di qualcuno quella macchina che fa pio-pio?" 
Dialogo tra commessi:
"Chi era al telefono?"
"Non so, non si e' classificato" 
"Avete un televisore a 18 cavalli?" 
"Avete le lampade a basso risparmio energetico?" 
"Questa telecamera ha anche l'effetto piovra?" 
"Questo trapano serve anche per svitare e invitare?" 
"Senta, mi fa vedere una candid-camera?" 
"Ci sono i telefoni tipo walkman?" 
"Me lo da lei un toast?" 
"Senta, ho messo i panni nella lavastoviglie,
ora mi si e' incastrato tutto e non si apre piu'" 
"Com'e' questo videoregistratore?"
"Molto buono, e' un Sony"
"Mah, preferisco qualcosaltro,
io delle marche italiane non mi fido" 
Parlando dei telecomandi e delle relative custodie:
"Ma se io ce l'ho lungo come faccio a farlo
entrare in questo coso di gomma?" 
Al telefono: "Senta, siccome abito lontano,
potrebbe farmi ascoltare la differenza tra due impianti stereo?" 
"Avete il phon che fa alzare i capelli?" 
"A questo televisore si puo' collegare il reattore?" 
Davanti ai ventilatori accesi:
"Senti che vento, sembra di essere in Africa!" 
"Senta, io stavo guardando una trasmissione
sugli spiriti, all'improvviso il televisore si e'
spento da solo. Pensa ci sia una relazione?" 
"Avete mica i nuovi telefonini GPL?" 
"Avete phon da uomo?" 
"Scusi, cosa vuol dire la scritta SCART che vedo
su alcuni televisori?"
"Vuol dire che hanno una presa apposita
per i videoregistratori" "Ah, credevo fossero degli scarti di magazzino" 
"Avete circoline al nylon?" 
"Questo televisore che tipo di tubo cattolico monta?" 
"Questi sono quei cosi che suonano i compact?"
"Si signora"
"Ma i compact si infilano nella pancia?" 
"Scusi, che polliciaggio ha questo TV?" 
"Avete macchine parlanti?" 
"Questo telefonino ha anche la fibrillazione?" 
Il giorno dopo l'entrata in vigore dell'ora legale:
"Senta, mi cambia la pila dell'orologio,
che da ieri mi va un'ora indietro?" 
"Vorrei un televisore piccolo, pero' grande. Il piu' grande!" 
"Volevo uno stereo vegetale" 
"Senta, questo televisore e' anche telematico?"
"Come scusi?"
"Si, ha anche la televisione telematica?" 
"Avete fusilli a 5 volts? 
"Senta, il mio frigorifero e' guasto,
perde acqua, trovo tutti gli indumenti bagnati" 
"Mi hanno cromato il telefonino" 
"Dove e' la cassa?"
"A dritto in fondo."
Poco dopo, rivolgendosi alla cassiera:
"Senta, mi ha detto la commessa che ho diritto a un fondo!" 
"Quanto costa una lampada logica?" 
Mimando il gesto di lavarsi i denti: "Volevo vedere dei rasoi elettrici" 
"Volevo vedere una cosa con sei situazioni di gas" 
"Vorrei uno di quei forni a infrarossi, sa, per un neonato" 
"Volevo una radiolina per mettere nella vigna
e far scappare i cinghiali"

----------


## Deliese

Tutta per voi economisti (sopratutto per i maschietti) 
Come fa un uomo a scegliere la propria moglie tra 3 donne? 
Un uomo aveva tre care amiche ma non sapeva quale sposare.
Allora, decise di fare un test, per vedere quale fosse la più adatta a diventare sua moglie. Prelevò 15.000 euro dalla sua banca, ne diede 5000 a ciascuna dicendole:
- Spendili come vuoi.
La prima andò a fare shopping, acquistò vestiti, gioielli, andò dal parrucchiere, dall'estetista etc.
Di ritorno dall'uomo, gli disse:
- Ho speso tutti i tuoi soldi per essere più bella per te, per piacerti: Tutto ciò, perché ti amo.
Anche la seconda andò a fare shopping, acquistando vestiti per lei, un lettore CD, una televisione schermo piatto, due paia si scarpe da jogging,
delle mazze da golf.
Di ritorno dall'uomo, gli disse:
Ho speso tutti i tuoi soldi per renderti felice, per piacerti. Tutto ciò, perché ti amo.
La terza prese i soldi e li investì in borsa. In tre giorni raddoppiò il proprio investimento, rese i 5000 Euro all'uomo e gli disse:
- Ho investito i tuoi soldi ed ho guadagnato i miei. Ora posso fare
ciò che voglio col mio danaro. Tutto ciò, perché ti amo. 
Allora l'uomo si mise a riflettere,             
riflettere..             
riflettere..            
riflettere..            
riflettere..        
riflettere.. (gli uomini riflettono molto...)         
riflettere..         
riflettere..           
riflettere...           
riflettere..           
riflettere..             
riflettere..             
riflettere..         
riflettere.. (gli uomini riflettono veramente tanto.)           
riflettere..             
riflettere..               
riflettere.. (UFF, E' LUNGA)         
riflettere..             
riflettere..             
riflettere..           
riflettere...                     
E sposò quella che aveva le tette più grosse. 
Perché un uomo riflette molto...
ma finisce sempre per fare cazzate !

----------


## Deliese

Un uomo d'affari deve recarsi per qualche giorno all'estero per un viaggio di lavoro, convoca il buon Said, suo fidato domestico e gli spiega la situazione: 
"Vedi io devo andare all'estero per qualche giorno, mi raccomando che tutto fili liscio qui e per qualsiasi problema chiamami." 
"Si signore no preoccupare" 
Dopo qualche giorno l'uomo d'affari, non sentendo notizie, chiama Said: 
"Ciao, Said come va?" 
"Tutto male!" 
"Perché cos'è successo?" 
"Rotto manico di vanga"
"Ma Said, porco cane, mi hai quasi fatto prendere un colpo, mi dici che va male e poi si è solo rotto il manico della vanga!?" 
Poi preso dal rimorso pensa che Said potrebbe prendersela a male e allora cerca di conciliare: 
"Com'è successo?"
"Niente, sotterravo cane" 
"Ma come, il mio cane che amavo come un figlio, ma com'è successo?" 
"Caduto piscina!" 
"Ma Said è un Terranova, il cane bagnino, come può essere annegato in piscina?" 
"No acqua in piscina e lui caduto morto" 
"Ma come, non c'era l'acqua in piscina, abbiamo fatto la settimana scorsa la pulizia e messo l'acqua per l'estate!" 
"Si ma acqua usata pompieri per spegnere incendio" 
"Incendio, ma quale incendio Said?" 
"Preso fuoco la casa!" 
"La mia casa, ma com'è successo?" 
"Camera ardente sua madre, c'era candela vicino tenda, tutto bruciato." 
"La camera ardente, è morta la mia mamma? Ma se abbiamo festeggiato l'altro giorno il suo 70° compleanno ed era piena di energia!" 
"Si, ma ieri notte sua madre no riuscire a dormire, andata a chiedere aiuto a sua moglie, ma l'ha vista in camera con suo migliore amico ed è morta  d'infarto." 
"Ma come Said mia moglie mi tradisce col mio migliore amico?
Ma Said resto via 4 giorni e la mia vita è sfasciata, ma non c'è proprio nulla
di positivo?" 
"Si capo ricorda che altra settimana lei fatto test per AIDS?" 
"Si." 
"Ecco,... quello POSITIVO!"

----------


## Robbie58

Ti quoto queste come le più surreali : 
Avete autoradio con la placenta?" 
Buonasera, senta, si interessa di pinguini lei?" 
"Questa telecamera ha anche l'effetto piovra?" 
"Questo televisore che tipo di tubo cattolico monta?" 
"Vorrei uno di quei forni a infrarossi, sa, per un neonato"

----------


## ergo3

"Perche' sul mio televisore non si vede piu' Rai quattro?"
ebb&#232;?

----------


## Deliese

> "Perche' sul mio televisore non si vede piu' Rai quattro?"
> ebbè?

  Qualche annetto fa, specie gli anziani, scambiavano e chiamavano Rete Quattro Rai Quattro anche perché si era solito sintonizzare il segnale di R4 sul tasto 4 dei telecomandi.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Forse sei troppo giovane per ricordare queste cose.....  :Big Grin:  
Ciao

----------


## Deliese

Io dovrei completare la chiusura di un bilancio per una associazione. Ma quando finir&#242; mai? Ho un collaboratore che s&#236; lavora e tanto ma &#232; tanto tanto ma tanto i(ST)r(I)onico..... 
Appena l'ha ricevuta me l'ha girata e visto che siete sotto stress ve la giro.  
Marito infedele!?
Una donna rientra a casa e trova il marito a letto con una bella e giovane ragazza. 
“Porco schifoso!” gli grida la donna, “Come hai potuto farmi questo, una moglie fedele, la madre dei tuoi figli! Ti lascio immediatamente,chieder&#242; il divorzio!” 
E il marito: “Ehi un momento, lascia che almeno ti spieghi una cosa…” 
“Va bene, – dice lei – tanto queste saranno le tue ultime parole che ascolto…” 
Lui comincia: “Stavo entrando in macchina per venire a casa quando si &#232; avvicinata questa ragazza e mi ha chiesto un passaggio. Sembrava smarrita, impaurita e indifesa: mi ha fatto compassione, cos&#236; l’ho fatta salire in auto. Ho notato che era molto magra, mal vestita e assai sporca. 
Mi ha detto che non mangiava da tre giorni! Cos&#236;, preso dalla compassione, l’ho portata a casa e le ho scaldato gli involtini di carne che avevo preparato per te ieri sera, quelli che non hai mangiato per timore di metter su peso. Beh, li ha divorati in un istante! 
Visto che era sporca l’ho invitata a farsi una doccia e mentre era in bagno ho visto che i suoi abiti erano lerci e pieni di buchi: li ho buttati via. Dal momento che aveva bisogno di vestirsi, le ho dato i tuoi jeans di Armani di qualche anno fa, che tu non metti pi&#249; perch&#233; ti sono diventati stretti. Le ho dato anche l’intimo che avevo comprato per il tuo compleanno, ma che non indossi perch&#233; dici che ho cattivo gusto. 
Le ho dato anche quella camicetta sexy che mia sorella ti ha regalato a Natale ma che non metti per farle un dispetto, e anche quegli stivali che avevi preso in quella costosa boutique ma che non portavi perch&#233; in ufficio una ne aveva un paio uguali…” 
A questo punto l’uomo tira un lungo respiro e continua: “Mi era cos&#236; grata per la mia comprensione e aiuto che mentre l’accompagnavo alla porta, mi si &#232; rivolta in lacrime e mi ha chiesto: “Non c’&#232; qualcos’altro che tua moglie non usa pi&#249;?”   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A questo punto luomo tira un lungo respiro e continua: Mi era così grata per la mia comprensione e aiuto che mentre laccompagnavo alla porta, mi si è rivolta in lacrime e mi ha chiesto: Non cè qualcosaltro che tua moglie non usa più?

  La conclusione è carina; però tutta la parte precedente, più che comica, è una cosa che fa riflettere tantissimo ! 
Grazie  :Smile:

----------


## Deliese

Cacciatelo  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   ma i conti gli quadrano.  
Siamo in periodo di esami 
LE "CAVOLATE" SCRITTE 
Da un componimento di italiano
"Sul pi&#249; bello della gita fummo colti da un manrovescio di pioggia" 
Da un componimento sulla famiglia
"Mio padre non si fa mai la barba. E' proprio barbaro" 
Dal tema: "Il mare"
"... il mare &#232; utile all'uomo e indispensabile alla guerra. Se no dove affonderebbero le navi nemiche?" 
Da un compito di storia
"Ulisse prese Troia travestito da cavallo di legno" 
Personaggi importanti
"Mio zio &#232; un pezzo grosso. E' una persona molto affluente" 
Dalla relazione di un alunno dopo la visita della scolaresca a un museo preistorico
"In una vetrina del museo c'erano numerosi scheletri di uomini antichi. I primi uomini infatti erano formati di sole ossa: la pelle &#232; arrivata molto, molto pi&#249; tardi" 
Da un componimento di geografia
"In Sicilia si coltiva lo zolfo" 
Da un tema
"In Sicilia si coltiva lo zolfo" 
Da un tema
"Un tempo nelle case i cani piccoli venivano tenuti nelle soffitte che, per questo, sono chiamate ancora adesso ... abbaini" 
Da un'esercitazione di storia
"Giulio Cesare fu ucciso negli idilli di marzo" 
Tema: "La nostra scuola"
Svolgimento: "La nostra scuola &#232; graziosa e ha il giardino. Noi alunni siamo i fiori e i nostri insegnanti sono il concime che fa crescere belli e forti i fiori" 
Da un componimento di scienze
"Gli alberi della foresta diventano rapidamente centenari"

----------


## Deliese

Un giovane aitante in ascensore si vede urlare da una bellissima ragazza "un attimo mi prenda con se". 
Il giovane blocca l'ascensore e fa salire la ragazza. 
Questa inizia a mettersi in posizioni seducenti. 
Il giovane è imbarazzato ed inizia a diventare nervoso. 
La donna si leva la camicia e la butta per terra. Anche la gonna butta per terra. Lo stesso fa col reggiseno. 
Il ragazzo non sta più nella pelle. I suoi occhi brillano. 
Lei:Fammi sentire una vera donna! 
Il ragazzo è eccitato ed a quelle parole si slaccia la camicia la butta per terra e dice: "prendila e stirala!"

----------


## Deliese

Dopo aver strabuzzato gli occhi tutta la giornata di sabato per quadrare gli allegati da inserire nella relazione per l'associazione dove mi "cimento"  mi &#232; venuta in mente questa barzelletta.  
Esame di SCIENZE (Professore e studente ragazza) 
Professore: '&#200; in grado di dirmi quale organo dei mammiferi riesce, una volta eccitato,
a raggiungere dimensioni pari a sei volte le dimensioni dell'organo a riposo?' 
Studentessa (nota appartenente a C.L.) (arrossendo terribilmente): 'Non saprei...' 
Professore: 'Non lo sa proprio? Ci pensi, non &#232; difficile!' 
Studente (sempre pi&#249; a disagio): 'Non mi viene in mente niente...' 
Professore: 'Su, pensi alla vita di tutti i giorni...' 
Studente (in grave imbarazzo): 'Beh...' 
Professore: 'Forza signorina, si butti!' 
Studente: 'Il pXXe?' (Scoppia un boato nell'aula) 
Professore (calmissimo):'Non tocca ame fare dei complimenti a qualcuno signorina. Comunque l'organo &#232; la pupilla. Non ha superato l'esame.'    :Big Grin:

----------


## Deliese

Oggi fa caldo barzelletta freddina...... 
Un affittuario, disperato per le condizioni disastrose del proprio appartamento decide di chiamare il padrone di casa per fargli vedere come stanno le cose. Il proprietario entra dentro l'appartamento: "Allora... cosa ci sarebbe che non va?". L'inquilino: "Cosa ci sarebbe??? Tutto!". "Suvvia, adesso non stia ad esagerare! Questa casa ha solo dei piccoli difetti come hanno tutte le case!". "Ah si'? Ne e' sicuro? Venga un p&#242; in cucina...". I due si dirigono nella cucina. L'inquilino fa al proprietario: "Guardi un p&#242; vicino al frigorifero in basso...". "Beh, un piccolo buco nel muro...". "Si', ma non e' solo un piccolo buco... stia a vedere...". Detto cio', prende un pezzo di pane e lo butta davanti al buco. In una frazione di secondo esce un topo gigantesco che se lo porta via. Il proprietario esterrefatto: "Accidenti che topo!". "E questo non e' niente...". Prende piu' pezzi di pane e li butta davanti al buco. Escono cosi' tre o quattro bei toponi. "Ma sono piu' di uno!". "Certo... non si contano! Ma non e' finita...". L'inquilino prende un altro pezzo di pane e lo ributta davanti al buco. Questa volta esce una grossa anguilla che afferra il boccone e rientra nel buco. Il padrone di casa: "Oh mio Dio, questa volta era una anguilla!". "Dell'umidita' nelle pareti ne parliamo dopo..."

----------


## Deliese

Un tipo va dal prete del suo paese e dice che vuole sposarsi con un' atea, in chiesa. 
Il prete gli dice: "Attento, figliolo, vai incontro a non sai quali pericoli, sono convinto che gi&#224; al momento del battesimo del primo bimbo comincerete a litigare ..... se accetti un consiglio, non sposarla."
Il tipo: "s&#236;, ma dovresti vedere che pezzo di ragazza...., anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte..." 
Passano due-tre mesi, il tipo si &#232; sposato, e torna dal prete con un occhio nero, e dice: "ho litigato con mia moglie."
Il prete, senza scomporsi: "E cos&#236; l'occhio ha avuto la sua parte, eh?".

----------


## Deliese

Un camion si ferma davanti ad uno strip club e il guidatore scende dal mezzo.
Il tale entra nel locale dove trova subito delle "simpatiche" ragazze.
Il gestore gli si avvicina e gli chiede:
    "Che cosa posso fare per lei?"
Il camionista risponde:
    - "Vorrei la donna più orrenda che avete e la cena più disgustosa che avete... - porgendo al gestore 500 euro."
Il gestore, stupito dalla quantità di denaro, chiede meravigliato al camionista:
    - "Signore con 500 euro le possiamo servire un'ottima cena e la possiamo far intrattenere da una delle migliori ragazze più "simpatiche"!!!!"
Il camionista, senza scomporsi:
    - "Sì, lo so, ma è tanto che sono via da casa e da mia moglie e volevo che ora fosse esattamente come a casa..." 
Ciao.

----------


## Deliese

La top di come preferiamo farlo......... 
1) Galois lo faceva la notte prima.
2) Moebius lo faceva sempre dalla stessa parte.
3) Gli algebristi lo fanno in gruppo.
4) I combinatori lo fanno in tutti i modi possibili.
5) I matematici non lo fanno: lo lasciano come facile esercizio al lettore.
6) I fisici matematici capiscono la teoria di come si fa, ma hanno difficoltà per ottenere risultati pratici.
7) Markov lo fa incatenato.
8 ) I veri analisti lo fanno quasi ovunque.
9) Gli statistici probabilmente non lo fanno.
10) I fisici quantistici possono sapere quanto veloce vanno, o dove lo fanno, ma non entrambe le cose.
11) [I logici lo fanno] O [NON (i logici lo fanno)].
12) Gli informatici lo fanno a partire dal più basso (depth-first, poco traducibile...).
13) Fermat cercò di farlo nel margine, ma non ci stava dentro.
14) Gli aerodinamici lo fanno raccolti.
15) I cosmologi lo fanno nei primi 3 minuti.
16) I teorici dei gruppi lo fanno con Il Mostro. (?)
17) I matematici puri lo fanno con rigore.
18 ) I programmatori di C lo fanno con i puntatori long.
19) I topologi lo fanno apertamente.
20) Gli elettronici lo fanno anche fuori fase.   
21) Ma dopo aver letto mi chiedo io lo faccio??????

----------


## Contabile

Primo giorno di scuola, in una scuola Americana, la maestra presenta alla classe un nuovo compagno arrivato in USA da pochi giorni: Sakiro Suzuki (figlio di un alto dirigente della Sony).
Inizia la lezione e la maestra dice alla classe:
Adesso facciamo una prova di cultura. Vediamo se conoscete bene la storia americana. Chi disse: Datemi la libert à o datemi la morte?  
La classe tace, ma Suzuki alza la mano. Davvero lo sai, Suzuki? Allora dillo tu ai tuoi compagni!
Fu Patrick Henry nel 1775 a Philadelphia!
Molto bene, bravo Suzuki!  
E chi disse: Il governo è il popolo, il popolo non deve scomparire nel nulla ?
Di nuovo Suzuki in piedi: Abraham Lincoln nel 1863 a Washington!   
La maestra stupita allora si rivolge alla classe: Ragazzi, vergognatevi, Suzuki è giapponese, è appena arrivato nel nostro paese e conosce meglio la nostra storia di voi che ci siete nati!   
Si sente una voce bassa bassa: Vaffanculo a sti bastardi giapponesi!!!
Chi lha detto? chiede indispettita la maestra.
Suzuki alza la mano e, senza attendere, risponde: Il generale Mac Arthur nel 1942 presso il Canale di Panama e Lee I a cocca nel 1982 alla riunione del Consiglio di Amministrazione della General Motors a Detroit.  
La classe ammutolisce, ma si sente una voce dal fondo dire: Mi viene da vomitare!
Voglio sapere chi è stato a dire questo!! urla la maestra.
Suzuki risponde al volo: George Bush Senior rivolgendosi al Primo ministro Giapponese Tanaka durante il pranzo in suo onore nella residenza imperiale a Tokyo nel 1991.  
Uno dei ragazzi allora si alza ed esclama scazzato: Succhiamelo!
Adesso basta! Chi è stato a dire questo? urla inviperita la maestra.
Suzuki risponde impeterrito: Bill Clinton a Monica Lewinsky nel 1997, a Washington, nello studio ovale della Casa Bianca.  
Un altro ragazzo si alza e urla: Suzuki del cazzo!
.....Valentino Rossi rivolgendosi a Ryo al Gran Premio del Sudafrica nel Febbraio 2005.  
La classe esplode in urla di isteria, la maestra sviene.  
Si spalanca la porta ed entra il preside: Cazzo, non ho mai visto un casino simile! 
.......Silvio Berlusconi, luglio 2008, nella sua villa Certosa in Sardegna.......!

----------


## Robbie58

Contabile, dammi il permesso di utilizzarla, è veramente troppo forte !!!

----------


## Contabile

Io l'ho letta e ripostata. Nessun problema non vanto diritti di autore.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deliese

Un marito viene mandato dalla moglie al mercato a comprare delle lumache.
Per questo viene svegliato una mattina molto presto, rimbambito dal sonno e anche molto incavolato si avvia verso il mercato dove compra le maledette lumache.
Mentre sta per tornare a casa trova una sua vecchia compagna di scuola.
Dopo un'ora di rimembranze la conversazione si sposta su temi un pò più piccanti, si parla di vecchi amori propri e degli ex compagni di scuola.
Alla fine i due scoprono che si erano sempre piaciuti e la donna invita il tizio a casa sua per prendere un caffè e rivedere qualche vecchia foto dei tempi andati
Morale... finiscono a letto.
A "_rivisitazione_" conclusa il tizio guarda l'ora e si rende conto che è molto tardi.
Pensa alle ire della moglie, si riveste, corre a casa, suona al campanello.
La moglie apre con un'espressione truce e gli si rivolge dicendo: "Ma dove diavolo sei stato brutto str ...".
Il tizio guarda per terra e  con un gesto delle mani dice: "Su, su, lumachine, ancora due metri e siamo a casa!"

----------


## fris

Una famiglia di meridionali, Padre Madre e Figlio, da anni residenti a Udine, si recano dal decano del Friuli e gli chiedono, ormai stufi di essere sbeffeggiati, cosa devono fare per diventare friulani fino in fondo. Il decano, impietosito dalla richiesta, gli svela il segreto:
DECANO: Alore teron, va su la rive dal Tilimint, butiti dentri e quant chi tu rivis di che altre bande tu si sintaràs bengià furlan, astu capìt? (traduzione: Allora, terrone, vai sulla riva del Tagliamento  ndr: è il fiume che taglia in due il Friuli  buttati dentro e quando arrivi dallaltra parte ti sentirai friulano, hai capito?)
PADRE:Minchia!
La famigliola di corsa si reca a Vidulis sulle rive del Tagliamento e ad uno ad uno tentano il gesto. Il padre si tuffa nelle acque del fiume nuota ed arriva sulla riva opposta e dice:
PADRE: Dio bon ce ben! I mi sint proprit un furlan dal cjaf ai pis, vencà Pina, dai, mòviti! (trad.: Dio buono, che bene! Mi sento proprio friulano da capo a piedi, vieni qua Pina, dai, muoviti!)
La donna segue le indicazioni e si tuffa.
MADRE: O Signorut... Pino tu às proprit resòn, a mi semee di jessi une vere femine cjargnele, i soi cussì contente. Ce gust!! (trad.: O Signore, Pino,hai proprio ragione, mi sembra proprio di essere un vera donna carnica  ndr: la Carnia è la zona più a nord del Friuli  sono così contenta. Che bello !!!!)
Manca solo il figlio TANO; il padre e la madre lo incitano a fare lo stesso.
PADRE:Tano, ven cà, supo butiti dentri. (trad.: Tano, vieni qui, veloce, buttati dentro!)
FIGLIO: Papà che minchia dici! E' fridda, me bagnu a capa e mi si slega u ciuffo cu ggell!
PADRE: Dai no sta fa il cojon, vencà sturnel! (trad.: Dai, non fare limbecille, vieni qua scemo!)
FIGLIO: Minchia ciaiu friddu comu minchia te lai addiri, nun me capisci ahh?
PADRE: Astu finit di fa il mone? Bùtiti! chi si ven par di là i ti crevi i genòi! (trad.: Hai finito di fare lo scemo!, Buttati, che se torno di là ti rompo le ginocchia!)
FIGLIO: Miiinchia che p@@e vafancuuulo a ttia e lu fiumi.
Il padre sconsolato si rivolge alla moglie:
PADRE: Dio Vescul Pina, a no son nancje dis minùs chi soi furlan e a l'è bengià un teronàt c'al mi fas gira i cojons! (trad.: Benedetto Dio, Pina, non sono neppure dieci minuti che sono friulano e già cè in terrone che mi fa girare i )

----------


## Contabile

Due amici, Ciro di Napoli e Antonio di ........, dopo aver speso tutti i soldi nella grande Milano si ritrovano con il problema di come tornare a casa! Decidono allora di separarsi per un momento e chiedere l'elemosina onde racimolare la cifra necessaria per far ritorno nella loro casa.
Si danno perciò appuntamento alla stazione di Milano nel giro di un'oretta.
Dopo un'ora, i due si ritrovano e Ciro chiede ad Antonio come gli sia andata.
Antonio risponde:
- Ciro, è proprio vero... i settentrionali siamo gente fredda... pensa un pò, mi sono camuffato per bene da povero cieco e mi son messo a Piazza Duomo con un cartello con su scritto "POVERO CIECO HA FAME" e nonostante tutto ho racimolato solo 11 euro. A te invece com'è andata?
E Ciro:
- Ho raccolto tremila euro...
Antonio rimane allibito ed esclama:
- E come hai fatto?
Ciro con molta calma glielo spiega:
- Semplice guagliò... sono andato direttamente in stazione, ho preso un pezzo di carta e con una matita ho scritto: "POVERO MERIDIONALE VUOLE TORNARE A CASA!"

----------


## studiovera

Belle tutte e due...
ma dove le scovate....
ancora grazie

----------


## fris

I bambini erano stati tutti fotografati e la maestra stava cercando di convincerli a comprare una copia della foto di gruppo:
-Pensate come sarà bello, quando sarete grandi, guardare questa foto e dire: "Questa è Sara, è un avvocato, o questo è Giorgio, è un dottore..."
Pierino con una voce squillante dal fondo della classe gridò:
- ...e questa è la maestra, è morta!!!

----------


## Contabile

Carlo e Lorenzo stanno parlando di come hanno trascorso le vacanze.
- "Allora? Come è andata la tua vacanza a Londra?" chiede Lorenzo. 
- "E'stata davvero meravigliosa. Un vero sogno risponde Carlo. Pensa: tutte le sere uscivo con una ragazza diversa: Diana, Elizabeth, Jane, Brigitte, Jerry...". 
- "Hai detto Jerry?" lo interrompe Lorenzo molto stupito. 
- "Si', ho detto Jerry! Beh, tu non puoi immaginare la nebbia che c'è a Londra...".

----------


## roberta66

strepitosa!!!!    

> Primo giorno di scuola, in una scuola Americana, la maestra presenta alla classe un nuovo compagno arrivato in USA da pochi giorni: Sakiro Suzuki (figlio di un alto dirigente della Sony).
> Inizia la lezione e la maestra dice alla classe:
> Adesso facciamo una prova di cultura. Vediamo se conoscete bene la storia americana. Chi disse: Datemi la libert à o datemi la morte?  
> La classe tace, ma Suzuki alza la mano. Davvero lo sai, Suzuki? Allora dillo tu ai tuoi compagni!
> Fu Patrick Henry nel 1775 a Philadelphia!
> Molto bene, bravo Suzuki!  
> E chi disse: Il governo è il popolo, il popolo non deve scomparire nel nulla ?
> Di nuovo Suzuki in piedi: Abraham Lincoln nel 1863 a Washington!   
> La maestra stupita allora si rivolge alla classe: Ragazzi, vergognatevi, Suzuki è giapponese, è appena arrivato nel nostro paese e conosce meglio la nostra storia di voi che ci siete nati!   
> ...

----------


## Contabile

Giro questa che mi &#232; appena arrivata. 
Uno tizio e' convocato all'ufficio imposte.
Entrando incontra uno che uscendo tutto disperato gli dice: "Mi hanno tolto tutto! Non ho pi&#249; nulla!". 
A quel punto il tizio entra tranquillo pensando che non possedendo nulla, eccetto gli stracci che aveva indosso, non gli potevano pi&#249; togliere nulla. 
Dopo una mezz'ora esce dall'ufficio completamente nudo e con due cerotti attaccati uno sul sedere e uno sugli occhi imprecando: "Ecco....... Mi hanno tolto pure il gas e la luce, mi resta per ora solo l'acqua! ".  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

La riforma scolastica coinvolgerà anche lo stile di comunicazione degli insegnanti nei confronti dei genitori degli alunni. 
Non sarà insolito trovare frasi del genere: 
Il ragazzo è molto portato a utilizzare in modo creativo gli ausili visivi dellapprendimento. 
Cosa vorrà significare?  
Significa semplicemente "copiare dal compagno di banco.  :Big Grin:

----------


## fris

Due carabinieri si trovano in una stazione ferroviaria. Mentre aspettano la partenza del loro treno vedono che su un altro treno ci sono due ferrovieri uno in testa e l'altro in coda che agitano le braccia per dare l'ok alla partenza.
I due carabinieri divertiti dalla cosa commentano fra di loro: 
- ...e poi fanno le barzellette su di noi? E i ferrovieri allora? Prendono lo stesso treno e si salutano.

----------


## f.p

IL PREZZO DEL CERVELLO  
In ospedale si trova un paziente gravemente malato. I familiari si riuniscono nella sala d'attesa e, alla fine entra un medico,  
stanco e desolato:"Mi dispiace d'essere portatore di brutte notizie", disse guardando le facce preoccupate, "l'unica speranza  
per il Vostro familiare e' un trapianto di cervello.  
E' qualcosa di sperimentale, e' rischioso ed anche economicamente del tutto a Vostre spese."  
I familiari restano seduti, ascoltando le gravi notizie.  
Alla fine, uno domanda: "Per informazione, quanto costa un cervello?"  
"Dipende" risponde il medico, "5.000 euro un cervello di uomo;200 euro uno di donna".  
Un lungo momento di silenzio invade la stanza, mentre gli uomini presenti cercano di non ridere ed evitano di guardare le donne negli occhi, anche se qualcuno accenna un sorriso . . . . ...  
Infine, la curiosita' fa domandare ad uno di loro:"Dottore, a che si deve la differenza di prezzo?"  
Il medico, sorridendo ad una domanda cosi' innocente, risponde:  
"Quelli femminili costano meno perche' sono gli unici ad essere stati usati, gli altri sono come nuovi!"   
Un saluto a tutti gli uomini che hanno sorriso a meta' del racconto.   
Un abbraccio a tutte le donne che hanno sorriso alla fine

----------


## Omografo

> IL PREZZO DEL CERVELLO 
> "Quelli femminili costano meno perché sono gli unici ad essere stati usati, gli altri sono come nuovi!"

  Infatti quei cervelli servono SOLO come pezzi di ricambio.  :Big Grin:  
Un abbraccio a tutte le donne che alla fine hanno smesso di sorridere........

----------


## Deliese

Una giovane sposina appena tornata dal viaggio di nozze, telefona alla madre e con voce gioiosa le dice:
"Oh, mamma, sono terribilmente felice"
"Raccontami tutto!" dice la madre...........
"Pensa, ieri sera ho preparato la cena per il mio maritino ....."
"E' stato un successo?" interrompe la madre............                
"Oh, sì. Eccezionale: ha assunto una cuoca. Comincerà domani."   :EEK!:  Povero lui  :EEK!:

----------


## Deliese

Un uomo, camminando per strada, incontra un mendicante che lo supplica:
"Fai la carità. Vengo dalla Bosnia, non ho un euro!"
L'uomo risponde:
"Guarda, neanche io ho un euro, sono appena uscito dallo studio del commercialista!"

----------


## Contabile

Caro Figlio, ti scrivo queste poche righe perché tu sappia che ti ho scritto.
Se ricevi questa lettera, vuol dire che è arrivata, se non la ricevi, fammelo sapere, così te la rimando.
Scrivo lentamente perché sò che tu non sai leggere in fretta.
Qualche tempo fà tuo padre ha letto sul giornale che la maggior parte degli incidenti capitano nel raggio di 1 chilometro dal luogo di abitazione, così abbiamo deciso di traslocare un po' più lontano.
La nuova casa è meravigliosa. C'è anche una lavatrice ma non sono sicura che funzioni. Proprio ieri ci ho messo dentro il bucato, ho tirato l'acqua e poi il bucato è sparito completamente.
Il tempo qui non è troppo brutto: la settimana scorsa è piovuto 2 volte: la prima volta per 3 giorni e la seconda per 4.
Ti voglio anche informare che tuo padre ha un nuovo lavoro: adesso ha 500 persone sotto di sè, infatti taglia l'erba al cimitero.
A proposito della giacca che mi avevi chiesto, tuo zio Piero mi ha detto che spedirtela coi bottoni sarebbe stato molto caro (per via del peso dei bottoni). Allora li ho staccati. Se pensi di riattaccarli, te li ho messi tutti nella tasca interna.
Tuo fratello Gianni ha fatto una grossa sciocchezza con la macchina: è sceso e ha chiuso di scatto la portiera lasciando dentro le chiavi. Allora è dovuto rientrare a casa a prendere il secondo mazzo di chiavi, e così anche noi siamo potuti scendere dalla macchina.
Se vedi Margherita, salutala da parte mia. Se non la vedi, non dirle niente.
Adesso ti saluto perché devo correre all'ospedale: tua sorella sta per partorire, ma non so ancora se avrà un bambino o una bambina, perciò non sò dirti se sarai zio o zia.
Un forte abbraccio dalla tua mamma che ti vuole tanto bene.
P.S.: volevo metterti anche un po' di soldi, ma avevo già chiuso la busta ... 
P.S.P.S.: La mamma è la mamma di un carabiniere  :Big Grin:  poi dicono che ci sono le barzellette sui carabinieri....... Se hai letto della madre.......

----------


## fris

1. Lo sport preferito dai poveri metropolitani, è il basket
2. Lo sport preferito dagli impiegati delle ditte di pulizia, è il Bowling.
3. Lo sport preferito dagli addetti agli sportelli, è il football.
4. Lo sport preferito dai supervisori diretti, è il Baseball
5. Lo sport preferito dai coordinatori, è il tennis
6. Lo sport preferito dai direttori, è il Golf. 
CONCLUSIONE:
Più scalerai la piramide aziendale, più piccole diventeranno le tue palle...

----------


## nickcarter

In una coppia da molti anni sposata i coniugi decidono di confessare le loro scappatelle.  
Marito: Cara io ti ho tradito. Ti ricordi quando abitavamo vicino Maria?. 
Moglie: Si. 
Marito: Bene, quel corpo e' stato mio!. 
Marito: E ti ricordi quando abitavamo vicino Susi?. 
Moglie: Si. 
Marito: Bene, quel corpo e' stato mio!. 
Marito: E ti ricordi quando abitavamo vicino Carla ?. 
Moglie: Si. 
Marito: Bene, quel corpo e' stato mio.  
Marito: Questo è tutto, cara, e tu quando mi hai tradito?.  
Moglie: Caro ti ricordi quando abitavamo vicino alla stazione dei pompieri ?.
Marito: Si'.
Moglie: Bene quel corpo e' stato mio!.

----------


## Deliese

Due polentoni si recano a Salerno, uno dice all'altro:
- Senti prendiamo un pò in giro qualche terrun!
Vedono un vecchietto seduto su una panchina che legge il giornale. 
Si avvicinano e uno gli dice:
- Senta signore, per andare dove dobbiamo andare, per dove dobbiamo andare?
Il vecchietto li guarda, si aggiusta gli occhiali sulla fronte e risponde:
- E nè guagliò, se sei venuto a rompere i co.......ni sei arrivato, ma se devi andà affanculo devi camminà ancora!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Due affermati musicisti dialogano. 
Il milanese si vanta di un suo concerto:
- Ho tenuto un concerto alla Scala la scorsa settimana: c'erano tutte le autorità, il Sindaco, il Prefetto, il Vescovo... ho ricevuto mezz'ora di applausi!
E' venuta giù la Madunina... dovevi vedere come piangeva... 
Il napoletano ribatte:
- Davvero? Io ho tenuto un concerto a Roma, proprio ieri, in San Pietro: c'erano tutte le autorità, il Presidente della Repubblica, il Papa, Vescovi, Cardinali...
Ho ricevuto un'ora di applausi! Ed è venuto Gesù in persona e mi ha detto: "Complimenti, questo è un concerto! No come chillo strunz 'e Milano che ha fatte chiagnere a mammà!"

----------


## shailendra

Un nano entra in un bar. 
Si avvicina per ordinare ma ovviamente non arriva al bancone.
Allora fa un salto e ordina: un succo di frutta!, ma nessuno risponde.
Riprova un altra volta, ma ancora nessuna risposta.
Salta, salta, salta, senza nessun risultato; alla fine, esausto, decide di girare attorno al bancone per farsi vedere da dietro e, sorpreso, vede un altro nano, sudato ed esausto più di lui, che continua a saltare urlando: "a che gusto? a che gusto?"

----------


## alfredo da roma

YouTube - Checco Zalone Show : La canzone della D'addario e Berlusconi  YouTube - Checco Zalone - Viva la Sineddoche (zelig 29/09/2008)

----------


## Contabile

In un pomeriggio di un sabato qualsiasi in un negozio gigante della catena
Decathlon un tipo si avvicina ad una delle casse e consegna alla commessa
maglia della Juventus che ha appena deciso di comprare.
La commessa passa la maglia sull'apposita piastra demagnetizzante per
l'antitaccheggio, digita l'importo e lo comunica al soggetto che paga e
riceve resto e scontrino.
Imbustata la maglia, il tale s'incammina verso l'uscita ma la barriera
antitaccheggio suona mettendosi a lampeggiare.
Interviene la commessa dicendo cortesemente al cliente, imbarazzatissimo,
di passare all'interno della barriera solo la busta con gli acquisti.
Questi esegue e la barriera suona ancora.
Interviene l'addetto alla sicurezza che si fa consegnare la busta dal tipo,
guarda la merce presente nella busta, estrae la maglia della Juve e
prontamente suggerisce:
"Provi a togliere lo scudetto."

----------


## shukran

Brontolo, Cucciolo, Dotto, Eolo, Gongolo, Mammolo, Pisolo questi i nomi dei sette nani ma......... ecco gli altri con sorpresa finale  :Big Grin:   
il nano cuoco: mestolo
il nano calzolaio: sandalo
il nano falegname: truciolo
il nano dei nani: mignolo
il nano veneziano: gondolo
il nano celibe: scapolo
il nano biricchino a letto: cigolo
il nano asiatico: mongolo
il nano malato: embolo
il nano in fin di vita: rantolo
il nano camorrista: cutolo
il nano lanaio: gomitolo
il nano bambino: pargolo
il nano sempre raffreddato: moccolo
il nano orologiaio: pendolo
il nano orafo: ciondolo
il nano verduriere: broccolo
il nano barocco: fronzolo
il nano tenerone: coccolo
il nano con alito fresco: mentolo
il nano fastidioso: spigolo
il nano olandese: zoccolo …
il nano sempre confuso: brancolo
il nano letterato: Pascolo
il nano teenager: brufolo
il nano violinista: tremolo
il nano comunista: avantipopolo
il nano maiale: truogolo
il nano caseario: provolo
il nano centometrista: prendilo   :Big Grin:  il nano premier: silviolo  :Big Grin:

----------


## shailendra

Una coppia sta festeggiando le nozze d'argento e contemporaneamente anche i 60 anni di vita.
Durante la festa appare una fata che dice alla coppia: "Come premio per i 25 anni di fedeltà vi concedo un desiderio a testa".
 La moglie entusiasta esclama "voglio fare un viaggio attorno al mondo con mio marito"
... subito dopo la fata, dato un tocco con la bacchetta magica, fa apparire i biglietti aerei e i voucher per gli alberghi.
Il marito ci pensa un attimo poi rivolto alla moglie: "questa situazione è molto romantica, ma questa chance c'è solo una volta nella vita, quindi scusami cara, ma il mio desiderio è questo: avere una moglie di 30 anni più giovane".
La moglie rimane scioccata, ma un desiderio e' un desiderio, e quindi La fata lo accontenta: dà un colpo di bacchetta e zac! L'uomo diventa un novantenne!
MORALE: gli uomini sono bastardi, ma le fate sono femmine

----------


## Contabile

Appena arrivata 
Studi di settore
Un giorno una signora avvenente si presenta all'Ade perch&#233; ha ricevuto un accertamento sull'anno 2005 basato sugli studi di settore.
Il tutto deriva da dei macchinari e attrezzature acquistate dall'Azienda della signora ma non utilizzate per problemi del mercato.
La signora cerca di spiegare la cosa al funzionario ma questi &#232; irremovibile...allora chiede di parlare al Direttore.
Il Direttore dell'Ade riceve la signora , ascolta le rimostranze basate sull'apparecchiatura non utilizzata e dopo un lungo interloquire dove la signora continua ad affermare che l'acquisto non ha prodotto reddito e
lo pu&#242; dimostrare, il direttore dice con tono di (finta) comprensione:
"Cara signora, io la capisco, ma deve ammettere che questa attrezzatura &#232; stata comprata ed era a disposizione dell'azienda e quindi non posso fare altro che considerarla..."
A questo punto la signora si alza e dice:
"Giusto caro direttore, adesso me ne vado, ho un impegno: devo andare in questura a denunciarla per violenza sessuale..."
Al che il direttore salta su sorpreso....
"Ma signora io non l'ho neanche toccata..."
E la signora con lo stesso tono di (finta) comprensione:
"Caro direttore, io la capisco, ma deve ammettere che Lei ha a disposizione l'attrezzatura e quindi non posso fare altro che denunciarla......................"

----------


## f.p

Offerta al supermercato!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Una signora sulla quarantina, ad un certo punto della sua vita, comincia ad avere un problemino alquanto fastidioso: le flatulenze sommesse.
Questo 'malanno' le comincia a rovinare la vita sociale, l'ambiente di lavoro, si sente poco gradita, respinta, imbarazzata, le fa dappertutto.
Cosi' si decide che non puo' continuare e va dal dottore: "Vede, sono un poco imbarazzata a dirglielo, ma, ecco, ho grossi problemi con i peti silenziosi, mi stanno rovinando l'esistenza.
Pensi che anche durante la sua visita ho continuato a farli incessantemente, mi sento imbarazzatissima, cosa puo' fare per me?".
E il dottore: "Prima di tutto vediamo di scegliere il suo nuovo apparecchio acustico....".

----------


## Contabile

Appena arrivata ---------  :Big Grin:  
 Le nuove tasse
Viene introdotta una nuova tassa: la tassa sulla moglie.
Mariti vari si recano presso gli uffici per versare la nuova tassa:
-salve sono venuto per pagare la tassa
-bene, ha una foto di sua moglie?
-no non ce lho!
-beh provi a descriverla allora.
-mia moglie è paragonabile a Claudia Schiffer, bionda, alta, bella...
-allora deve pagare 1.500,00 euro!
l'uomo dietro, in coda anche lui x pagare la stessa tassa, sente tutto e dice tra se: aspetta che ora gli dico che mia moglie non è molto bella!
-salve ha una foto di sua moglie?
-no!
-me la descriva
-mia moglie è come Marisa Laurito
-bene allora deve pagare 400,00 euro!
l'uomo dietro che vuole pagare ancora meno..
-la foto non ce lho!
-mi descriva sua moglie
-mia moglie è come Rosy Bindi
l'impiegato lo ferma subito:
-CALMA CALMA, con i rimborsi dobbiamo ancora iniziare!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## forstmeier

- Buongiorno Dottore, mi fa tanto male (qua)
- bene, vada di là 
.

----------


## Contabile

Com'è noto il mouse dei computer si chiama in francese "souris", in
spagnolo "raton", in tedesco "maus" e solo noi, invece di chiamarlo "topo", lo chiamiamo "mouse".
Gli americani della IBM non lo sapevano e hanno tradotto un po' troppo letteralmente un loro manuale di istruzioni distribuito in tutte le filiali del mondo, tra cui quella italiana....
Il seguente è un memorandum, realmente distribuito agli impiegati di tutte le filiali statunitensi IBM.
Nelle intenzioni di chi lo ha scritto è assolutamente serio, la traduzione è stata fatta dagli americani per gli impiegati della IBM Italia: 
Le palle dei topi sono oggi disponibili come parti di ricambio. Se il vostro topo ha difficoltà a funzionare correttamente, o funziona a scatti, è possibile che esso abbia bisogno di una palla di ricambio. A causa della delicata natura della procedura di sostituzione delle palle, è sempre consigliabile che essa sia eseguita da personale esperto. Prima di procedere, determinare di che tipo di palle ha bisogno il vostro topo. Per fare ciò basta esaminare la sua parte inferiore. Le palle dei topi americani sono normalmente più grandi e più dure di quelle dei topi d'oltreoceano. (e te pareva! NDR). La procedura di rimozione di una palla varia a seconda della marca del topo. La protezione delle palle dei topi d'oltreoceano può essere semplicemente fatta saltare via con un fermacarte, mentre sulla protezione delle palle dei topi americani deve essere prima esercitata una torsione in senso orario o antiorario. Normalmente le palle dei topi non si caricano di elettricità statica ma è bene comunque trattarle con cautela, così da evitare scariche impreviste. Una volta effettuata la sostituzione, il topo può essere utilizzato immediatamente ed ecco la vera perla del memorandum...) Si raccomanda al personale esperto di portare costantemente con se un paio di palle di riserva, così da garantire sempre la massima soddisfazione dei clienti. Nel caso in cui le palle di ricambio scarseggino, è possibile inviare richiesta alla distribuzione centrale utilizzando i seguenti codici: PIN 33F8462 - Palle per topi americani PIN 33F8461 - Palle per topi stranieri

----------


## studiovera

Un ladro, un avaro ed un omosessuale muoiono e ora sono al cospetto del Grande Capo.
Lui gli d&#224; un'ultima opportunit&#224;: Potrete tornare sulla terra ma se ognuno di voi ricadr&#224; in tentazione e peccher&#224; di nuovo *PUFF* torner&#224; qui da me.
Ora i tre sono per strada insime sulla terra. Il ladro vede uno splendido brillante in una gioielleria entra e lo ruba per cui *PUFF* ritorna in cielo. L'avaro ed il gay continuano la loro passeggiata ma ad un certo punto l'avaro vede un centesimo per terra e si china a prenderlo ma *PUFF ... PUFF*

----------


## f.p

Caro Gesù Bambino,
quest'anno ti sei portato via il mio cantante preferito, Micheal Jackson;
il mio attore preferito, Patrik Swayze,
la mia attrice preferita, Farrah Fawcett, 
il mio presentatore preferito, Mike Buongiorno, 
la mia poetessa preferita, Alda Merini. 
.. Volevo dirti che il mio politico preferito è Silvio Berlusconi.. e che l'anno non è ancora finito!!!

----------


## Contabile

CENSURA!!!!!!!!!!! CENSURA!!!!!!!!!!! CENSURA!!!!!!!!!!! 
Non era Ges&#249; Bambino ma BABBO NATALE.
Non era Silvio Berlusconi ma ANTONIO DIPIETRO 
Questa la versione originale.  
Poi che dentro ci debba finire sempre il Cavaliere ...........   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## nickcarter

Durante una spedizione in solitaria nel deserto del Sahara un esploratore si perde. Cammina e cammina sotto il sole cocente, cercando di razionare la pochissima acqua che ha con se. Dopo giorni e giorni, ormai allo stremo delle forze e senza più acqua, vede finalmente un cartello.
Vi si avvicina e legge: "ACQUA" con sotto il simbolo di una freccia.
Seguendo la direzione indicata dalla freccia il povero esploratore procede nel deserto per alcune ore fino ad incontrare un altro cartello con su scritto: "ACQUA" e la solita freccia.
Ormai è al limite della disidratazione e riesce a malapena a camminare. La pelle è completamente ustionata e si sta spellando come un serpente durante la muta, le labbra sono spaccate e sanguinanti per quanto sono secche. La sua bocca è priva di salivazione e la lingua è diventata ruvida come il velluto.
Ma a spingerlo a proseguire è l'istinto di sopravvivenza e la speranza dettata da quei benedetti cartelli.
Dopo altre ore di cammino nella direzione della freccia scorge un altro cartello. Stenta a leggerlo fra i tremori dell'aria rovente che sale dalla sabbia, ma alla fine si avvicina e legge di nuovo: "ACQUA" insieme ad una ennesima freccia.
Il bivio è tra la morte e l'ultimo sforzo per potersi finalmente dissetare. Il suo unico pensiero fisso e costante è quello di buttarsi a faccia avanti in un'oasi e bere fino a scoppiare.
Cammina fino a che perde le forze e crolla a terra, prosegue strisciando fino ad un altro cartello sul quale legge:      "FUOCHERELLO"...

----------


## Contabile

Nel dubbio quale scegliere? Sorridi e vai.............

----------


## L'italiano

> Nel dubbio quale scegliere? Sorridi e vai.............

  
Beh... E a questo bivio, invece, dove andreste?

----------


## ELEONORASCM

tre uomini nudi stanno facendo la sauna.
ad un certo punto si sente lo squillo di un telefonino, uno dei tre uomini porta la mano all'orecchio sostiene una conversazione telefonica e riaggancia. al che gli altri due lo guardano con espressione interrogativa e lui "ho un microchip impiantato sotto la pelle del palmo della mano che sostituisce il telefonino....".
poco dopo si sente un beep-beep tipo sveglia, il secondo uomo clicca qualcosa sul suo avambraccio e guardando gli altri due "&#232; la mia agenda elettronica inserita con un microchip sottopelle.....".
il terzo uomo, sentendosi fortemente arretrato tecnologicamente, esce dalla sauna.
dopo alcuni secondi rientra con un rotolo di carta che gli penzola dal didietro,
gli altri due lo guardano con gli occhi sgranato e lui "....sto ricevendo un fax......"

----------


## ELEONORASCM

Le origini delle parole:>> IL BECCAMORTO << 
Nel Medioevo, la vita media degli uomini era di 40-45 anni e l'assistenza
socio-sanitaria inesistente.
Quando un uomo moriva, per certificarne la morte, veniva chiamato il
"medico condotto", il quale per verificare l'effettivo decesso,
usava infliggere dolore al deceduto; il modo pi&#249; comune utilizzato in quel
tempo era un potente morso inflitto alle dita dei piedi (quasi sempre
l'alluce).
Nel dialetto del popolino, il "medico" assunse cos&#236; il soprannome di
"beccamorto". Questa pratica diede origine a un vero e proprio mestiere.
La tradizione prevedeva che tale mestiere fosse tramandato dal padre
al primo figlio maschio ma, verso la fine del medioevo,accadde qualcosa che
cambi&#242; il futuro dei beccamorti.
Uno dei beccamorti pi&#249; famosi non riusc&#236; a concepire un figlio maschio, la
moglie partor&#236; quattro figlie femmine.
Il beccamorto, per evitare l'estinzione del mestiere, chiese alla
chiesa una dispensa per poter tramandare la professione alla sua figlia
femmina, la quale dopo, aver ricevuto la benedizione, inizi&#242; il suo lavoro
di beccamorto.
Il caso volle che il suo primo morto fu un uomo al quale un carro aveva
tranciato entrambe le gambe; la ragazza era indecisa su dove infliggere il
morso, alla fine prese una decisione.
E nacquero le moderne pompe funebri.

----------


## Contabile

C'è un nuovo arrivato e un ricoverato gli chiede: "Perché sei quì..?" - "Io..? Beh, sai.. era Carnevale... gettavamo fiori dal balcone... Mia moglie si chiamava Margherita..!"

----------


## Contabile

Periodo Carnascialesco 
Figlio: "Papi non mi compri i coriandoli perché poi li butto e sprechi soldi?"

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Periodo Carnascialesco 
> Figlio: "Papi non mi compri i coriandoli perch&#233; poi li butto e sprechi soldi?"

  .... un po' come il tizio che va la cinema, fa il biglietto, va per entrare in sala e poi torna indietro a fare un altro biglietto; la stessa scena si ripete nel giro di qualche minuto pi&#249; volte, al che la cassiera gli chiede : "Scusi, ma perch&#232; sta facendo cos&#236; tanti biglietti?" 
E lui "E che posso fare, l&#236; all'ingresso della sala c'&#232; uno che me li strappa......"   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ELEONORASCM

un ladro entra in una banca per fare una rapina, maldestramente perde il passamontagna e resta a viso scoperto. preso dal panico chiede ad uno degli ostaggi:' hei tu, mi conosci?' e l'altro:' si sei Toni, ma come hai fatto a ridurti cos&#236;?' ed il ladro ....BANG...lo uccide.
guarda in altro e gli chiede: ' Tu mi conosci?' e l'altro:' si sei il figlio di Bepi, il fornaio all'angolo...:'  ....BANG....e il ladro uccide anche questo ostaggio.
ancora:'Tu mi conosci?' e l'ostaggio:' No, io no, ma mia moglie si che ti conosce bene......'

----------


## Contabile

Appena arrivata. Troppo simpatica  
Milord e Milady stanno prendendo il the sulla loro veranda, quando all`improvviso scoppia un violento temporale. 
L'atmosfera &#232; carica, tuoni e lampi, molto Sturm und Drang. 
Milady ammira estasiata quando un fulmine la colpisce riducendola all'istante in un mucchietto di cenere. 
Milord allora chiama il maggiordomo. 
-'James?'
-'Si, signore?'
-'Scopa per l'ultima volta Milady, please...'   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Una "forumista" l'ha pubblicata altrove  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Lettera di una moglie che lascia il marito. 
La moglie scrive: 
Caro marito, ti scrivo questa lettera per dirti che ti lascio per qualcosa di meglio. Sono stata una brava moglie per te per sette anni e non devo dimostrartelo. Queste due ultime settimane sono state un inferno. Il tuo capo mi ha chiamato per dirmi che oggi ti sei licenziato e questa e stata solo la tua ultima cazzata.
La settimana scorsa sei tornato a casa e non hai notato che ero stata a farmi i capelli e le unghie, che avevo cucinato il tuo piatto preferito ed indossavo una nuova marca di lingerie. Sei tornato a casa e hai mangiato in due minuti, e poi sei andato subito a dormire dopo aver guardato la partita. Non mi dici più che mi ami, non mi tocchi più. Che tu mi stia prendendo in giro o non mi ami più, qualsiasi cosa sia, io ti lascio. 
Buona fortuna! 
Firmato: la tua ex moglie 
P.s.: se stai cercando di trovarmi, non farlo: tuo fratello e io stiamo andando a vivere a Rimini insieme  
Il marito risponde: 
Cara ex moglie, niente ha riempito la mia giornata come il ricevere la tua lettera. E vero che io e te siamo stati sposati per sette anni, sebbene l ideale di brava moglie, a patto che esista, sia molto lontano da quello che tu sei stata. Guardo lo sport così, tanto per cercare di affogarci i tuoi continui rimproveri.
Va così male che non può funzionare.
Ho notato quando ti sei tagliata tutti i capelli la scorsa settimana, e la prima cosa che ho pensato e stata: sembri un uomo!. Mia madre mi ha insegnato a non dire nulla se non si può dire niente di carino. Hai cucinato il mio piatto preferito, ma forse ti sei confusa con mio fratello, perchè ho smesso di mangiare maiale sedici anni fa.
Sono andato a dormire quando tu indossavi quella nuova lingerie perché l etichetta del prezzo era ancora attaccata: ho pregato fosse solo una coincidenza il fatto di aver prestato a mio fratello 50 euro l altro giorno e che la tua lingerie costasse 49,99 euro.
Nonostante tutto questo, ti amavo ancora e sentivo che potevamo uscirne.
Così quando ho scoperto che avevo vinto alla lotteria 10 milioni di euro, mi sono licenziato e ho comprato due biglietti per la Giamaica. Ma quando sono tornato tu te ne eri andata.
Penso che ogni cosa succeda per una precisa ragione. Spero tu abbia la vita piena che hai sempre voluto.
Il mio avvocato ha detto, vista la lettera che hai scritto, che non avrai un centesimo da me. 
Abbi cura di te! 
Firmato: ricco come il demonio e libero 
P.s.: non so se te l ho mai detto ma mio fratello, prima di chiamarsi Carlo.. Si chiamava Carla: spero che questo non sia un problema.

----------


## sera78

:Big Grin: 
Mi sa che conosco MOLTO BENE chi l'ha pubblicata...  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Un vecchietto si siede vicino ad un punk con una vistosa capigliatura rossa dritta in alto. Il vecchietto lo guarda perplesso..
Il punk con l'idea di attaccare briga dice: "Beh ... cosa c'è nonno? Nella tua vita di m....... non sei mai stato un po' trasgressivo?"  
Il vecchietto replica: "Veramente sì risponde il vecchietto..una volta da giovane mi... sono ..... ho fatto l'amore con una gallina.. e ora mi chiedevo se per caso sei mio figlio!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## sera78

Il marito entra nel letto e sussurra con dolcezza e passione all’orecchio della moglie: “Sono senza mutande”. 
E la moglie risponde: “Lasciami dormire... Domani te ne lavo un paio..."

----------


## Contabile

All'uscita da una rappresentazione teatrale un arzillo vecchietto si avvicina ad una giunonica bionda e le dice: "Potrei parlare per due minuti con lei?"
Lei lo guarda ammiccando e replica " E perché di grazia?"
Lui le risponde "Ho perso di vista mia moglie nella calca dell'uscita, se mi vede parlare con lei mi ritrova subito"  :Big Grin:

----------


## sera78

Il mio vicino di casa bussa alla mia porta, gli apro e lui mi fa: 
"Senti, sono appena arrivato, ho voglia di divertirmi, ubriacarmi e fare sesso tutta la notte...tu sei occupata stasera?". "NO!". "Allora mi tieni il cane?"

----------


## fris

I nuovi Bancomat cosiddetti 'Drive-thru' permetteranno al cliente di prelevare
contanti senza scendere dall'automobile. Al fine di facilitarne l'utilizzo,
sono state sviluppate le seguenti procedure che vi invitiamo a leggere
attentamente, facendo riferimento a quella che più si adatta al vostro caso
(es. UOMO o DONNA). 
PROCEDURA MASCHILE
1. Avvicinarsi con l'autovettura al bancomat.
2. Abbassare il finestrino.
3. Inserire la carta nel bancomat e digitare il PIN.
4. Digitare l'importo desiderato.
5. Ritirare la carta, il contante e la ricevuta.
6. Richiudere il finestrino.
7. Ripartire. 
PROCEDURA FEMMINILE
1. Avvicinarsi con l'autovettura al bancomat.
2. Fare retromarcia fino ad allineare il finestrino al bancomat.
3. Riavviare il motore che nel frattempo si è spento.
4. Abbassare il finestrino.
5. Trovare la borsetta e svuotare tutto il contenuto sul sedile passeggeri per
trovare la carta.
6. Localizzare la trousse e controllare il trucco sullo specchietto
retrovisore.
7. Provare ad inserire la carta nel bancomat.
8. Aprire lo sportello per facilitare l'accesso al bancomat a causa
dell'eccessiva distanza dell'automobile.
9. Inserire la carta.
10. Reinserire la carta nel verso giusto.
11. Risvuotare la borsetta per cercare l'agenda con il PIN scritto sul retro
della pagina di copertina.
12. Digitare il PIN.
13. Premere Cancel e digitare il PIN corretto.
14. Digitare l'importo desiderato.
15. Ricontrollare il trucco nello specchietto retrovisore.
16. Ritirare il contante e la ricevuta.
17. Svuotare ancora la borsetta per trovare il portafogli e riporci il
contante.
18. Riporre la ricevuta insieme al blocchetto degli assegni.
19. Ricontrollare il trucco ancora una volta.
20. Ripartire e percorrere 2 metri.
21. Fare retromarcia fino al bancomat.
22. Ritirare la carta.
23. Risvuotare la borsetta, trovare il portafogli e collocare la carta
nell'apposito comparto.
24. Ricontrollare il trucco.
25. Riavviare il motore che nel frattempo si è spento.
26. Guidare per 5 o 6 chilometri.
27. Togliere il freno a mano.
28. Accendere i fari

----------


## fris

Su un ramo dei pipistrelli stanno tutti appesi a testa in giù, tranne uno che
sta dritto in piedi.
Due pipistrelli vicini commentano:
- "Scusa, ma che cos'ha questo?".
- "Non lo so, fino a due minuti fa stava bene e dopo è svenuto."

----------


## fris

Un automobilista sta guidando su una strada di campagna. Il passaggio a livello
è chiuso. Aspetta e aspetta, il treno non arriva. Spazientito scende dalla
macchina e chiede al casellante, che intanto scruta l'orizzonte e ogni tanto
guarda l'orologio :
- "Scusi... il treno non arriva? è un quarto d'ora che aspetto!!!".
- "No signore, oggi le ferrovie sono in sciopero!".
- "E allora, perché ha chiuso il passaggio?".
- "Perché io non aderisco!!!"

----------


## Contabile

Visita medica in azienda. 
Il dottore controlla un "rotondo" operaio e gli dice: "Dovrebbe perdere un pò di peso". 
L'operaio replica: "Sono prossimo al pensionamento, l'epa mi serve perché  quando sarò in pensione vivrò sopratutto di questi grassi."

----------


## Contabile

Notando che la cerniera dei pantaloni del suo capo era aperta, una segretaria imbarazzata gli dice: "La porta del suo "garage" è aperta". Il dirigente non capisce cosa voglia dire finché non guarda in basso. Al che, tirando velocemente su la cerniera, dice: "Grazie, così non si impolvera la mia Ferrari super lusso". "No no, non si preoccupi - replica lei - "in garage" ho visto solo una vecchia carretta con 2 gomme a terra".

----------


## Contabile

In un autobus affollatissimo sale una signora obesa, a dir poco enorme. Un tizio per fare lo spiritoso esclama: "Anvedi ... è salito n'armadio!" La signora lo sente e gli tira uno sganassone di rovescio con tutta la forza che ha. Il poveretto tenendosi la mandibola: "Accidenti!... c'ha pure l'apertura facilitata de n'anta ..."

----------


## Contabile

Facolta' di Giurisprudenza: esame di codice di  procedura civile. Il professore esordisce con una domanda: "Dunque... mi  saprebbe dire cos'è la "frode?". "Una frode è se lei mi boccia!".  "Cooome??!! Come sarebbe a dire?". "La frode si ha quando uno approfitta  dell'ignoranza altrui e lo danneggia!"

----------


## lachicadeltrapezio

e che dire di quello che succede in studio: 
....."Ah no, mia figlia quest'anno ha fatto solo lavori "santuari"....ha fatto la "promote"!"

----------


## sera78

> Notando che la cerniera dei pantaloni del suo capo era aperta, una segretaria imbarazzata gli dice: "La porta del suo "garage" è aperta". Il dirigente non capisce cosa voglia dire finché non guarda in basso. Al che, tirando velocemente su la cerniera, dice: "Grazie, così non si impolvera la mia Ferrari super lusso". "No no, non si preoccupi - replica lei - "in garage" ho visto solo una vecchia carretta con 2 gomme a terra".

  Queste sono scene di vita vissuta...  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

"Povero" marito o fidanzato e/o "povero" il tuo capo!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sera78

> "Povero" marito o fidanzato e/o "povero" il tuo capo!!!!

  Veramente io mi riferivo a te...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Un tizio "disperato" va da uno psicanalista. Si siede e comincia a raccontargli i dettagli della sua vita.
In conclusione questo tizio non è mai stato "calcolato" e "preso in considerazione" da nessuno e si sente un "essere" che non conta nulla.
Chiede al dottore cosa dovrebbe fare per avere un pò di attenzione.
Ed il dottore secondo voi cosa risponde?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un tizio "disperato" va da uno psicanalista. Si siede e comincia a raccontargli i dettagli della sua vita.
> In conclusione questo tizio non è mai stato "calcolato" e "preso in considerazione" da nessuno e si sente un "essere" che non conta nulla.
> Chiede al dottore cosa dovrebbe fare per avere un pò di attenzione.
> Ed il dottore secondo voi cosa risponde?

  "Il prossimo !!! "   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Risposta errata!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Un tizio "disperato" va da uno psicanalista. Si siede e comincia a raccontargli i dettagli della sua vita.
> In conclusione questo tizio non è mai stato "calcolato" e "preso in considerazione" da nessuno e si sente un "essere" che non conta nulla.
> Chiede al dottore cosa dovrebbe fare per avere un pò di attenzione.
> Ed il dottore secondo voi cosa risponde?

  "Scusi, diceva?"

----------


## Contabile

Risposta errata!!!!

----------


## Niccolò

> Un tizio "disperato" va da uno psicanalista. Si siede e comincia a raccontargli i dettagli della sua vita.
> In conclusione questo tizio non è mai stato "calcolato" e "preso in considerazione" da nessuno e si sente un "essere" che non conta nulla.
> Chiede al dottore cosa dovrebbe fare per avere un pò di attenzione.
> Ed il dottore secondo voi cosa risponde?

  "Scriva un post sul forum del Commercialista Telematico, sicuramente qualcuno che ha voglia di cazzeggiare a quest'ora lo trova!"   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Risposta errata!.  E' cosa molto più seria!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## La matta

"Si faccia fare una foto in posizione compromettente col politico di turno... il suo quarto d'ora di celebrità non glielo nega nessuno!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## CIPI

Non è una cosa seria altrimenti non sarebbe nella pagina del Sorriso.  :Big Grin: 
Comunque non ne ho idea!!!
Ben trovati di nuovo.

----------


## LANNA

> Un tizio "disperato" va da uno psicanalista. Si siede e comincia a raccontargli i dettagli della sua vita.
> In conclusione questo tizio non è mai stato "calcolato" e "preso in considerazione" da nessuno e si sente un "essere" che non conta nulla.
> Chiede al dottore cosa dovrebbe fare per avere un pò di attenzione.
> Ed il dottore secondo voi cosa risponde?

  Per un'ora a settimana al costo di € 80,00 a seduta avrà la mia di attenzione :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> "Il prossimo !!! "

  Bellissima!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
quoto!  
Io invece dico che la risposta del dottore è "Ronf.... ronf... zzzzz...."

----------


## ergo3

mi ricorda una pubblicità: 
a dottò, me stai ad ascoltà?? 
sì, sì, continui, continui....

----------


## iam

> mi ricorda una pubblicità: 
> a dottò, me stai ad ascoltà?? 
> sì, sì, continui, continui....

     
.....UN CAPITANO... ABBIAMO UN CAPITANO.... UUUNNN CAPITAAAAAANOOOOOO.... ABBIAMO UN CAPITAAAAANOOOOOO   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## La matta

e' UNA BARZELLETTA?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Il primo o la prima che ci azzecca .............vince.................. boh? Vedremo!!!!  :Big Grin: 
Provateci!!!

----------


## LANNA

> Il primo o la prima che ci azzecca .............vince.................. boh? Vedremo!!!! 
> Provateci!!!

  Se si vince un altro indovinello...io mi ritiro :EEK!:

----------


## studiovera

> Un tizio "disperato" va da uno psicanalista. Si siede e comincia a raccontargli i dettagli della sua vita.
> In conclusione questo tizio non è mai stato "calcolato" e "preso in considerazione" da nessuno e si sente un "essere" che non conta nulla.
> Chiede al dottore cosa dovrebbe fare per avere un pò di attenzione.
> Ed il dottore secondo voi cosa risponde?

  Senta Sig. Zero, ha analizzato la possibilità di cambiare cognome?

----------


## La matta

> Senta Sig. Zero, ha analizzato la possibilità di cambiare cognome?

  Mi sa che è questa qua  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Senta Sig. Zero, ha analizzato la possibilità di cambiare cognome?

  Basterebbe che si mettesse con tutta la famiglia dietro al signor Uno.... e sarebbero ricercati da molti  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## studiovera

> Basterebbe che si mettesse con tutta la famiglia dietro al signor Uno.... e sarebbero ricercati da molti

  ma pensa poverino ... lui non riesce a "moltiplicarsi" nè tantomeno a dividersi, se lo vuoi aggiungere ad altri è ininfluente.
a me 'sto sig. Zero mette un po' di depressione. 
'sta messo molto peggio dei numeri primi che vantano "solitudini" famose...

----------


## Contabile

Visto che ancora siamo lontani dalla soluzione.... un piccolo aiutino. 
"Noi lo facciamo per noi e per i nostri clienti."  :Big Grin:  
Nel primo pomeriggio la soluzione!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dod

Il medico sarà la prima persona a considerarlo, però ovvio ciò comporta che per ogni seduta (di ascolto) ci sarà da pagare! :EEK!:

----------


## convegnetto

> Visto che ancora siamo lontani dalla soluzione.... un piccolo aiutino. 
> "Noi lo facciamo per noi e per i nostri clienti."  
> Nel primo pomeriggio la soluzione!!!!!

  Lo studio di settore va in analisi??  :EEK!:

----------


## La matta

> Lo studio di settore va in analisi??

  No... solo quelli che lo devono compilare!

----------


## studiovera

> Visto che ancora siamo lontani dalla soluzione.... un piccolo aiutino. 
> "Noi lo facciamo per noi e per i nostri clienti."  
> Nel primo pomeriggio la soluzione!!!!!

  allora andiamo per esclusione
noi per i ns clienti facciamo 
registriamo
inviamo
ascoltiamo le loro pene
consigliamo
inquadriamo
seguiamo
ci incazziamo (per conto loro dico)
ricorriamo
calcoliamo
verifichiamo
stimiamo
determiniamo
mandiamo avanti lo stato (liquidiamo e versiamo alcune delle sue entrate)
compensiamo  
non mi viene in mente altro

----------


## Contabile

> Un tizio "disperato" va da uno psicanalista. Si siede e comincia a raccontargli i dettagli della sua vita.
> In conclusione questo tizio non è mai stato "calcolato" e "preso in considerazione" da nessuno e si sente un "essere" che non conta nulla.
> Chiede al dottore cosa dovrebbe fare per avere un pò di attenzione.
> Ed il dottore secondo voi cosa risponde?

  
Il dottore: 
Vuole veramente essere preso in considerazione e "calcolato"? 
Il tizio: 
Si, si dottore, lo voglio veramente. 
Il dottore: 
Basta che Lei quest'anno non presenti la dichiarazione dei redditi!!!!   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## LANNA

> Il dottore: 
> Vuole veramente essere preso in considerazione e "calcolato"? 
> Il tizio: 
> Si, si dottore, lo voglio veramente. 
> Il dottore: 
> Basta che Lei quest'anno non presenti la dichiarazione dei redditi!!!!

  Chissà che mi aspettavo...
erano più divertenti le varie risposte date dagli amici  :Embarrassment:

----------


## studiovera

> Il dottore: 
> Vuole veramente essere preso in considerazione e "calcolato"? 
> Il tizio: 
> Si, si dottore, lo voglio veramente. 
> Il dottore: 
> Basta che Lei quest'anno non presenti la dichiarazione dei redditi!!!!

  ...
....
raccontiamo barzellette ... fredde! :Embarrassment:

----------


## La matta

Un giovane ispettore delle imposte è mandato un giorno alla
Grande Sinagoga di Parigi per effettuare un controllo fiscale.
Impietosamente pone numerose domande al Rabbino Capo:
"Cosa ne fate dei resti delle candele e della cera?"
"Le rimandiamo al nostro fornitore che, una volta l'anno, ci offre un
pacco di candele."
"E dei resti del pane, di tutti questi avanzi, che ne fate?"
In linea di massima la stessa cosa: le spediamo al nostro panettiere
e, una volta l'anno, lui ci fa un piccolo regalo."
Contrariato da queste pronte risposte, l'ispettore aggiunge:
"E dei resti delle circoncisioni? Di tutti questi piccoli pezzi, cosa ne
fate?"
Tranquillo, il Rabbino Capo risponde: "Come per tutte le altre cose, le
raccogliamo e le inviamo al Centro Nazionale delle Imposte e, una volta
l'anno, loro ci inviano una testa di czzzz."

----------


## ergo3

Non ho capito l'ultima parola  :Smile:

----------


## La matta

> Non ho capito l'ultima parola

  Mi comunica fonte autorevole che trattasi di antico dialetto sanscrito  :Big Grin:

----------


## shailendra

Un noto ristorante milanese ha bisogno di uno chef con esperienza di cucina internazionale. Si presenta un cuoco cinese,alto 1.60, un pò rozzo,  e i responsabili del locale non sanno come fare per liquidarlo... sah, noi abbiamo bisogno di un cuoco veramente esperto...e questo gli tira fuori un curriculum con corsi, titoli, esperienze in Francia, Germania, etc... allora il titolare ha un idea e dice: sa, qui a Milano c'è la lega, e con i clienti a volte bisogna saper dare la battuta, ad esempio a volte bisogna conoscere i proverbi, etc...e il cuoco rispondere: io conoscele tutti i i provelbi italiani!!! Il responsabile allora lo mette alla prova:
Tanto va la gatta al lardo.... e il cinese "che ci lascia lo zampino"! 
Fin che la barca va....e il cinese "lasciala andale"!
Can che abbaia....il cinese "poco cotto"!!!

----------


## Contabile

Uno dice all'altro: " Ad una certa età è tutto un susseguirsi di dolori e dolorini quasi dappertutto" 
L'altro: "Vero. Però l'unica cosa che non ti fa male non ti funziona"   :Big Grin:

----------


## shailendra

Dal diario di bordo di un avvenente signora di una nave da crociera: *Lunedì:* magnifica giornata, la nave è splendida, ho conosciuto il comandante *Martedì*: il comandante mi ha sorriso *Mercoledì*: il comandante mi fa la corte *Giovedì*: la corte del comandante si fa sempre più serrata *Venerdì*: il comandante dice che se non sarò sua farà certamente colare a picco la nave *Sabato*: ho salvato la vita di milleottocento persone

----------


## La matta

> Dal diario di bordo di un avvenente signora di una nave da crociera: *Lunedì:* magnifica giornata, la nave è splendida, ho conosciuto il comandante *Martedì*: il comandante mi ha sorriso *Mercoledì*: il comandante mi fa la corte *Giovedì*: la corte del comandante si fa sempre più serrata *Venerdì*: il comandante dice che se non sarò sua farà certamente colare a picco la nave *Sabato*: ho salvato la vita di milleottocento persone

  Plaudiamo l'altruismo di questa intrepida signora, che ben diversamente si è comportata dalle ragazzine che al giorno d'oggi si dedicano al bunga bunga per mero tornaconto personale  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Una coppia arriva in hotel. Dopo avere effettuato la registrazione alla reception viene accompagnata in camera da un ausiliario che li aiuta nel trasporto dei bagagli.
Una volta arrivati e portati dentro la camera i bagagli l'ausiliario cheide all'uomo: "Le posso essere utile ancora?"
"No, grazie" risponde il cliente. L'ausilairio ribatte e chiede " E per la sua signora?". 
"Ah, grazie di avermelo ricordato, per lei mi faccia avere una cartolina ed un  francobollo".

----------


## Contabile

Stiamo vivendo un periodo di crisi ma vi è una intera categoria che, nonostante i tempi, non vede l'ora di licenziarsi?
Quale sarà mai questa categoria?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## La matta

> Stiamo vivendo un periodo di crisi ma vi è una intera categoria che, nonostante i tempi, non vede l'ora di licenziarsi?
> Quale sarà mai questa categoria?

  I maturandi?

----------


## shailendra

Il giovane Peter, che divide l'appartamento con un amico, invita a cena sua
mamma. Durante la cena la mamma non può fare a meno di notare quanto l'amico con cui suo figlio divide l'alloggio sia veramente un bellissimo ragazzo e molto curato.
Nota poi come la stanza del figlio sia molto grande e spaziosa, con un
letto matrimoniale, mentre la stanza dell'amico sia più piccola, con un
letto singolo.
La mamma, cui questa convivenza ha già fatto nascere dei sospetti, osserva
con molta attenzione tutti gli sguardi e i movimenti per cercare un minimo
supporto ai suoi dubbi.
Come se Peter capisse i suoi pensieri ad un certo punto se ne esce:
"Mamma, capisco a cosa pensi, ma ti assicuro che io e Simon siamo solo
compagni di alloggio e niente più."
La cena quindi prosegue normalmente e la mamma se ne va ringraziando
entrambi.
Dopo qualche giorno Simon dice 'Senti Peter, io non voglio accusare
nessuno, ma dalla sera che tua madre è venuta a cena non trovo più la
padella per le bistecche. Mi vergogno un po' a chiedertelo, ma pensi che
tua madre possa averla presa ?
"Questo non lo so proprio. Però facciamo una cosa: chiediamoglielo."
Detto questo si accomoda alla scrivania, accende il computer e prepara una
e-mail per la mamma.
"Cara mamma, io NON DICO che tu abbia inavvertitamente preso la nostra
padella per le bistecche, ma da quando sei venuta tu a cena non la troviamo
più. Puoi aiutarci ?"
Dopo pochi minuti la mamma risponde: 'Caro Peter, io NON DICO che tu e
Simon siete due ricchioni, ma se lui avesse dormito nel suo letto avrebbe
già trovato la padella !
Baci, mamma"

----------


## shailendra

Una donna spesso riceve il suo amante in casa durante la giornata quando il marito è a lavorare, senza
sapere che il figlioletto di 9 anni si nasconde nell´armadio. 
Un giorno il marito rientra improvvisamente e la donna nasconde l'amante
nell´armadio con il bimbetto.
Il piccolo dice: "Com´è buio qua dentro!"
E l´uomo, preso alla sprovvista: "Eh, sì..."
Bimbetto: "Io ho una mazza da baseball!"
L´uomo: "Bene, che bello..."
Bimbetto: "Vorresti comprarla?"
L´uomo:
"No, grazie."
Bimbetto: "Lì fuori c´è il mio papà..."
L'uomo: "Ok, quanto vuoi per la tua mazza da baseball?"
Bimbetto: "750 euro" 
Qualche giorno dopo il bimbetto si ritrova nuovamente nell´armadio con
l´amante della madre.
Di nuovo, dice:
"Com´è buio qua dentro!"
E l´uomo: "Eh, sì..."
Bimbetto: "Io ho un guanto da baseball!"
L´uomo, memore della volta prima, chiede subito:
"Quanto vuoi per il guanto?"
Bimbetto: "250 euro"
L´uomo: "Va bene...!" 
Giorni dopo il padre dice al bimbetto: "Prendi il tuo guanto e la tua
mazza che andiamo al parco a fare qualche lancio!"
E il bimbetto: "Non li ho più, li ho venduti!"
Il padre: "Come li hai venduti? E quanto ti sei fatto dare?!"
Il Bimbetto, tutto fiero: "Mille euro!"
Il padre: "Ah, quello che hai fatto non è bello! Non si vendono le proprie cose
per un prezzo così alto agli amici. È molto più di quello che li ho
pagati io quando te li ho regalati! Ora andremo insieme in chiesa e ti
confesserai" 
Vanno in chiesa e il padre accompagna il bimbetto al
confessionale, lo fa entrare e gli chiude la porticina.
Subito il piccolo dice: "Com´è buio qua dentro!"
E il prete: "Non ricominciamo, eh....!!!

----------


## shailendra

Ieri notte, mia moglie ed io eravamo seduti a tavola e stavamo parlando delle cose della vita.
Quando siamo arrivati a parlare di vita e di morte le ho detto:
- Non lasciarmi mai vivere in uno stato vegetativo, in dipendenza completa da una macchina e alimentato da una flebo.
Se dovessi mai vedermi in questo stato, spegni tutte le macchine che mi tengono in vita!
Allora lei si è alzata, ha spento il televisore, il computer e mi ha tolto la birra...

----------


## dod

Lezione n°1 
Un uomo va sotto la doccia subito dopo la moglie e nello stesso istante suonano al campanello di casa. La donna avvolge un asciugamano attorno al corpo, scende le scale e correndo va ad aprire la porta: è Giuseppe, il vicino.Prima che lei possa dire qualcosa lui le dice: "ti do 800 Euro subito in contanti se fai cadere l'asciugamano!"Riflette e in un attimo l'asciugamano cade per terra... Lui la guarda a fondo e le da la somma pattuita. Lei, un po' sconvolta, ma felice per la piccola fortuna guadagnata in un attimo risale in bagno. Il marito, ancora sotto la doccia le chiede chi fosse alla porta. Lei risponde: "era Giuseppe". Il marito: "perfetto, ti ha restituito gli 800 euro che gli avevo prestato?" 
Morale n°1: Se lavorate in team, condividete sempre le informazioni!   
Lezione n°2 
Al volante della sua macchina, un attempato sacerdote sta riaccompagnando una giovane monaca al convento.Il sacerdote non riesce a togliere lo sguardo dalle sue gambe accavallate.All'improvviso poggia la mano sulla coscia sinistra della monaca. Lei lo guarda e gli dice: "Padre, si ricorda il salmo 129?" Il prete ritira subito la mano e si perde in mille scuse. Poco dopo, approfittando di un cambio di marcia, lascia che la sua mano sfiori la coscia della religiosa che imperterrita ripete: "Padre, si ricorda il salmo 129?" Mortificato, ritira la mano, balbettando una scusa. Arrivati al convento, la monaca scende senza dire una parola. Il prete, preso dal rimorso dell'insano gesto si precipita sulla Bibbia alla ricerca del salmo 129."Salmo 129: andate avanti, sempre più in alto, troverete la gloria..." 
Morale n°2: Al lavoro, siate sempre ben informati!   
Lezione n°3 
Un rappresentante, un impiegato e un direttore del personale escono dall'ufficio a mezzogiorno e vanno verso un ristorantino quando sopra una panca trovano una vecchia lampada ad olio. La strofinano e appare il genio della lampada."Generalmente esaudisco tre desideri, ma poiché siete tre, ne avrete uno ciascuno".L'impiegato spinge gli altri e grida: "tocca a me, a me....Voglio stare su una spiaggia incontaminata delle Bahamas, sempre in vacanza, senza nessun pensiero che potrebbe disturbare la mia quiete". Detto questo svanisce. Il rappresentante grida: "a me, a me, tocca a me!!!! Voglio gustarmi un cocktail su una spiaggia di Tahiti con la donna dei miei sogni!" E svanisce. Tocca a te, dice il genio, guardando il Direttore del personale."Voglio che dopo pranzo quei due tornino al lavoro!" 
Morale n°3: Lasciate sempre che sia il capo a parlare per primo!    
Lezione n°4 
In classe la maestra si rivolge a Gianni e gli chiede: 'Ci sono cinque uccelli appollaiati su un ramo. Se spari a uno degli uccelli, quanti ne rimangono?' Gianni risponde: "Nessuno, perché con il rumore dello sparo voleranno via tutti".La maestra: "Beh, la risposta giusta era quattro, ma mi piace come ragioni". Allora Gianni dice "Posso farle io una domanda adesso?" La maestra "Va bene". "Ci sono tre donne sedute su una panchina che mangiano il gelato. Una lo lecca delicatamente ai lati, la seconda lo ingoia tutto fino al cono, mentre la terza dà piccoli morsi in cima al gelato. Quale delle tre è sposata?" L'insegnante arrossisce e risponde: "Suppongo la seconda... quella che ingoia il gelato fino al cono"Gianni: "Beh, la risposta corretta era quella che porta la fede, ma... mi piace come ragiona"!!! 
Morale n°4: Lasciate che prevalga sempre la ragione. 
Buon w.e. a tutti!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Un  giorno un fioraio va da un barbiere per un taglio di capelli. Dopo il taglio,  chiede il conto, e il barbiere risponde: 'Non posso accettare soldi da voi, sto  facendo il servizio gratuito per la comunità di questa settimana'. Il  fiorista è molto contento, saluta calorosamente e lascia il negozio. La  mattina dopo, quando il barbiere va ad aprire il suo negozio, trova un cartello  con sopra "grazie" e una dozzina di rose davanti alla saracinesca. Più  tardi, un poliziotto passa dal barbiere, anche lui per un taglio di capelli, e  quando cerca di pagare il conto, il barbiere di nuovo risponde: 'Non  posso accettare soldi da voi, sto facendo il servizio per la mia comunità di  questa settimana'. Il  poliziotto, felice, lascia il negozio. La mattina dopo, il barbiere trova  davanti al negozio un foglio di carta con scritto "grazie" e una dozzina di  ciambelle calde che lo aspettano alla porta. Poi,  un membro del Parlamento, venuto per un taglio di capelli, quando va per pagare  il conto, il barbiere di nuovo gli risponde: 'Non posso accettare soldi da voi.  Sto facendo il servizio alla comunità di questa settimana '. Il  membro del Parlamento, felicissimo di questa notizia, lascia il  negozio. La  mattina dopo, quando il barbiere va ad aprire, trova davanti al negozio una  dozzina di altri parlamentari in fila, in attesa di un taglio di capelli  gratuito. E  questo, amici miei, illustra la differenza fondamentale tra i cittadini del  nostro paese, e i politici che la gestiscono! I  politici e pannolini hanno qualcosa in comune.... hanno  bisogno di essere cambiati SPESSO E PER LO STESSO MOTIVO!  :Big Grin:  
Un ringraziamento per il sorriso ad Annamaria.

----------


## shailendra

Latte, burro e uova 
1969:
Vai a prendere il latte dal lattaio, che ti saluta, con mano il bidone in alluminio; prendi il burro fatto con latte di mucca, tagliato a panetti.
Poi chiedi una dozzina di uova che sono messe in un vaso di vetro.
Paghi con il sorriso della lattaia ed esci sotto il sole splendente. Il tutto ha richiesto 10 minuti di tempo. 
2010:
Prendi un carrello del cavolo, che ha una ruota bloccata, che lo fa andare in tutti i sensi salvo in quello che tu vorresti, passi per la porta che dovrebbe girare, ma che è bloccata perché un cretino l'ha spinta; poi cerchi il settore latticini, dove normalmente ti ghiacci e cerchi di scegliere fra 12 marche di burro, che dovrebbe essere fatto a base di latte comunitario.
E controlli la data di scadenza...
Per il latte: devi scegliere fra vitaminico, intero, semi scremato, scremato, nutriente, per bambini, per malati o magari in promozione, ma con la data di scadenza ed i componenti.... Lasciamo perdere!
Per le uova: cerchi la data di deposizione, il nome della ditta e soprattutto verifichi che nessun uovo sia incrinato o rotto e, accidenti !!!
Ti ritrovi i pantaloni sporchi di giallo!
Fai la coda alla cassa, ma la cicciona davanti a te ha preso un articolo in promozione che non ha il codice.... allora aspetti e aspetti....
Poi sempre con questo carrello del cavolo, esci per prendere la tua auto sotto la pioggia, ma non la trovi perché hai dimenticato il numero della corsia....
Infine, dopo aver caricato l'auto, bisogna riportare l'arnese rotto e solo in quel momento ti accorgi che è impossibile recuperare la moneta....
Torni alla tua auto sotto la pioggia che è raddoppiata nel frattempo....
E' più di un'ora che sei uscito.

----------


## shailendra

Una signora va all'Ikea per comprare un armadio.
Torna a casa e lo monta seguendo le istruzioni.
Poi passa la metropolitana e il mobile crolla al suono.
Si rimette di impegno, lo rimonta, tutto sembra perfetto....
ma appena passa di nuovo la metropolitana di nuovo l'armadio si disfa.
Allora chiama il negozio Ikea e si fa mandare un tecnico.
Il tecnico si mette al lavoro, monta l'armadio, stringe bene tutte le viti, ma poi passa la metropolitana...e niente da fare, l'armadio crolla al suolo. 
Il tecnico non capisce, rimonta l'armadio con maggiore attenzione e dici alla signora: guardi, adesso mi metto dentro l'armadio così vedo quando passa la metropolitana dove è il punto esatto di rottura che fa crollare il mobile.
Nel frattempo si è fatto tardi, e il marito della signora torna a casa, vede l'armadio, e dentro ci trova un uomo. Arrabbiato chiede: lei cosa ci fa qui? E il tecnico dell'Ikea, spaventato: lei non ci crederà, ma sto aspettando la metropolitana...

----------


## Contabile

Una famiglia inglese, in gita di piacere, visita una graziosa casetta di proprietá di un pastore protestante, che sembra particolarmente indicata per le prossime vacanze estive. Ritornati a casa ricordano però di non aver visto i servizi, e indirizzano al pastore la seguente lettera: "Egregio Sig. Pastore, siamo la famiglia che alcuni giorni addietro ha contrattato l'affitto della casetta in campagna, ma non avendo visto il W.C. voglia cortesemente illuminarci in proposito. Grazie e distinti saluti." Ricevuta la lettera, il pastore equivocó sull'abbreviazione W.C. e credendo che lo stagionale inquilino si riferisse alla Cappella Anglicana chiamata Welles Chapel, pervaso da fervore religioso, cosí rispose: "Gentile Signore, ho molto apprezzato la sua richiesta, ed ho il piacere d'informarla che il luogo che le interessa si trova a circa 12 km dalla casa, il che é molto scomodo soprattutto per chi é abituato ad andarci con frequenza. Chi ha l'abitudine di trattenersi molto per la funzione, é bene che si porti da mangiare, cosí potrá restare sul luogo tutto il giorno. Il posto si puó raggiungere a piedi, in bicicletta e in macchina; é preferibile andarci per tempo per non rimanere fuori e disturbare gli altri. Nel locale c'é posto per 30 persone a sedere e 100 in piedi. I bambini siedono accanto agli adulti,e tutti cantano in coro. All'entrata a ognuno viene consegnato un foglio, e chi arriva in ritardo puó servirsi del foglio del vicino. I fogli devono essere utilizzati anche le volte successive per almeno un mese. Vi sono amplificatori per i suoni affinché si possano udire anche dall'esterno. Vi sono inoltre fotografi specializzati che scattano fotografie nelle pose piú disparate in modo che tutti possano vedere queste persone in atto tanto umano. Tutto quanto si raccoglie viene poi dato ai poveri. Distinti saluti, il vostro amico Pastore."

----------


## shailendra

Un gruppo di uomini e` nello spogliatoio di un club di golf.
Un cellulare su una panca squilla e uno dei membri del club risponde attivando il vivavoce.
Tutti gli altri si fermano ad ascoltare.
LUI: "Pronto?"
LEI: "Tesoro, sono io. Sei al club?"
LUI: "Si."
LEI: "Sono al centro commerciale e ho trovato una giacca di pelle carinissima a soli 1000 euro. Sei d`accordo se la prendo?"
LUI: "Certo, comprala se proprio ti piace tanto."
LEI: "Sono passata prima all`autosalone della Mercedes e il gestore mi ha mostrato la collezione del 2009. C`e` un modello che mi piace veramente..."
LUI: "Quanto?"
LEI: "90.000 ?."
LUI: "OK, ma per quel prezzo voglio anche tutti gli optionals."
LEI:"Fantastico! Ah, e ancora una cosa... la casa che volevo l`anno scorso e` di nuovo in vendita. Chiedono 950.000 ?."
LUI: "Va bene, fagli un`offerta di 900.000. Probabilmente accetteranno. Altrimenti gli daremo gli altri 50.000, per quel prezzo mi pare un bell`affare."
LEI: "OK. Ci vediamo piu` tardi! Ti amo da impazzire!!"
LUI: "Ciao, anch`io ti amo tanto."
L`uomo riattacca.
Gli altri lo fissano increduli, senza parole.
A questo punto lui sorride e chiede: "Qualcuno sa di chi e` questo cellulare?!?!?

----------


## Contabile

Cè un uomo che va in banca e chiede allimpiegato un prestito per comprarsi una casa. 
Limpiegato risponde: Ci sono qui pronti 400mila euro. 
Allora luomo insospettito dice: Non mi starà mica prendendo per il culo. 
Limpiegato: Certo, però ha cominciato prima lei....

----------


## Contabile

Il PAPA sconfigge le GUARDIE SVIZZERE con l'aiuto DIMARIA.  :Smile:   :Smile:             
ARGENTINA 1 - SVIZZERA 0  mondiali calcio Brasile 2014

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi mancava, questa rubrica!  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Calcio Balilla.....ops Ba(R)illa   :Smile:    www.studioserrao.it/foto(3).JPG

----------


## Contabile

Buon pranzo.  :Smile:   :Smile:   www.studioserrao.it/TERMINIFISCALI.pdf

----------

